# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2016



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2016 às 07:33)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia, fevereiro começa com nevoeiro e 6,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2016 às 10:49)

Bom dia .

Sol...muito ...com 14.9ºC....vai com a pressa de subir .


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2016 às 11:18)

Fevereiro começou bem quente na Serra da Estrela.

Estão 13,9ºC na Torre. Já foi aos 14,8ºC.

Neve, nem vê-la....


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2016 às 12:11)

11.3ºC
Céu bastante coberto por nuvens altas, algum vento.

Mínima: 2.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Boas ...muito sol ,com 16.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

Às 13h estavam 17,8ºC nas Penhas Douradas e 6,4ºC na Guarda.

A Torre já foi aos 15,4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2016 às 16:35)

10.9ºC
Céu totalmente nublado

Máxima: 12.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2016 às 17:47)

Boas...fim de tarde calmo ,com 15.2ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Serrano (1 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

8.8°C no Sarzedo, depois de uma escaldante máxima de 15°C...


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

A temperatura vai descendo bem.
7.3ºC


----------



## panda (1 Fev 2016 às 18:51)

Boas
Janeiro despediu-se com calor, com  4.9ºC / 17.8ºC.
Hoje o dia já foi diferente com sol e nuvens altas
Temperatura atual 9.3ºC e 81%Hr. Máxima 14.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

Boas, céu praticamente limpo com 7,0°C e 74%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.7ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2016 às 22:22)

5.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2016 às 22:33)

Boa noite. Aqui vou com 5.7ºC e céu geralmente limpo, vento fraco ou nulo.

Continua o tempo/Inverno desinteressante, até se perde a vontade de vir aqui, e depois com as ''magníficas'' saídas que os modelos nos trazem ainda pior. Está a sair mais uma espetacular saída do GFS neste momento, mais parece uma fotocópia da das 12h. A precipitação de terça de Carnaval esfumou-se num abrir e fechar de olhos, o frio foi atrás. Mas o GFS é perito em saidas que vão do 8 ao 80 já nem ligo, neste caso de cotas de neve de 400m para 2000m Mas que belo pesadelo se instalou... 

Entretanto a mínima deste ano até ao momento é de 1.2ºC alcançados no sábado passado.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2016 às 00:02)

Temperatura algo oscilante na última hora.
Começo o novo dia com 4.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2016 às 00:05)

Aqui o céu está muito nublado, temperatura a subir a bom ritmo 
Temp. Atual: 7ºC


----------



## dahon (2 Fev 2016 às 00:45)

A quantidade de orvalho é tanta que os telhados escorrem água de tal forma que pelo barulho das caleiras pensei que estava a chover, o que não fazia sentido nenhum. Fui ver os dados da estação do aeródromo e realmente a situação e bastante favorável para o orvalho. Neste momento estão 5,4°C de temperatura do ar e um ponto de orvalho aos 5°C com 99% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Fev 2016 às 07:10)

Bom dia, neblina com 7,3°C e 86%HR


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2016 às 09:08)

Mínima muito semelhante à de ontem, *2.8ºC*

Quanto a geada, pouco ou nada(mais nada que pouco).

*4.3ºC* agora e céu nublado por nuvens altas, tal como ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2016 às 10:46)

Bom dia .

Nuvens altas e sol ,com 12.5ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2016 às 10:52)

*8.2ºC*

Já se vai vendo o Sol, 1/3 do céu já está descoberto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2016 às 11:35)

Mais sol ...com 14.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2016 às 12:18)

*9.8ºC*

Mantém-se 1/3 do céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

Boa tarde ...sol total,com 15.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2016 às 14:05)

Céu limpo
*11.3ºC*


----------



## panda (2 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Boas 
Sol e nuvens altas
Temperatura 15.4ºC e 59%Hr


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2016 às 16:07)

Céu limpo,* 12.3ºC*

Máxima: *12.9ºC*


----------



## Licas (2 Fev 2016 às 16:48)

Tenho fim de semana marcado para 13 e 14 de fevereiro na Covilhã!!
Para supostamente levar os miudos à neve.. não tem mesmo nadica de nada??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

Boas...final de tarde...muito calma ,ainda 13.5ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2016 às 19:28)

Boas...continua tudo calmo ,com 11.3ºC e 92%HR...vai descendo.

Dados de ontem 8.7ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2016 às 19:37)

*7.7ºC* 
mais quente que ontem por estas horas.

Céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Boas, céu nublado com 8,8°C e 76%HR


----------



## panda (2 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

Temperatura 8.5ºC e 83%Hr

Dados de hoje   3.6ºC / 16.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2016 às 21:48)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento de N,a não deixar baixar a temperatura,com 11.3ºC e 80%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2016 às 22:36)

Boa noite. Por aqui sigo com céu limpo ainda que um pouco turvo devido a uma espécie de neblina. Mínima de 4.5ºC.
Temp. Atual: 6.3ºC

O GFS restituiu algum frio para a próxima terça, isto até lá ainda vai dar muitas voltas, mas ainda não é frio suficiente para o Caramulo ficar pintado de branco. Oxalá que no mínimo na terça possa nevar qualquer coisa a partir dos 800m para ver se anima esta Primavera precoce...


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2016 às 00:09)

Boas!

Depois de uns dias de ausência, sem ligação regular à internet, estou de volta a partir da Beira Interior Norte. Ontem (dia 2) tivemos uma manhã com algum nevoeiro que se dissipou até ao final da manhã, ao contrario do dia anterior em que persistiu, embora alto, durante todo o dia.

Por agora registo no meu sensor 6.6ºC de temperatura aqui em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2016 às 06:56)

Bom dia, nevoeiro cerrado com 5,2°C e 85%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2016 às 07:45)

Boas, agora com 4,8°C e 1030hPa


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2016 às 09:31)

*7.1ºC* vento nulo/fraco






Mínima: *3.3ºC*


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2016 às 12:31)

Boas
Céu praticamente limpo e muito vento com rajadas de 32Km/h
Temperatura 11.4ºC e 64%Hr


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

*12.1ºC*
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2016 às 15:29)

Boa tarde .

Mais um dia cheio de sol...com algum vento de N,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2016 às 15:34)

*13.7ºC*
Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2016 às 18:46)

Boas...com 13.0ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

Boas...algum vento fresco,com 11.6ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2016 às 20:16)

*8.5ºC*, brisa ligeira

Máxima: *14ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2016 às 20:20)

Boas, está  embora a tarde tenha sido primaveril, com 6,4°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2016 às 21:59)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de N,com 10.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

Vento moderado a forte com rajadas de 40.3km/h
Temperatura 10.6ºC e 41%Hr

Dados de hoje  4.9ºC / 14.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2016 às 07:24)

Bom dia, geada com céu limpo com -0,9°C e 86%HR


----------



## dahon (4 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Está bastante desagradável na rua com este vento forte de ENE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2016 às 12:05)

Bom dia .

Muito sol ...ambiente mais fresco,com 12.0ºC e vento fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2016 às 14:45)

Muito sol e com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

*13.2ºC*
Continua o tempo  ameno e aborrecido.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Máxima:*13.8ºC*
Mínima: *5.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2016 às 16:17)

Boas ...vento fresco,hoje tass melhor ao sol ,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

Boas...céu limpo,com 10.8ºC...já vai refrescando.


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2016 às 20:11)

*7.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2016 às 22:14)

Boas...céu limpo e noite fresca,com 8.3ºC e 56%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.5ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2016 às 23:23)

Boas!

Manhã de geada aqui por Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, registei *0.4ºC* de mínima. 
Amanhã a mínima deverá ser quase de certeza negativa, neste momento registo 2.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã com geada e céu limpo com -1,8°C e 86%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2016 às 08:35)

Bom dia .

Sol meio passado e ambiente na rua ,com 5.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2016 às 10:07)

*6.6ºC* céu limpo


Uma mínima mais invernosa hoje, *0.8ºC*, já havia alguma geada nos locais mais abrigados, junto aos ribeiros e rios talvez tenha ido aos negativos.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2016 às 11:16)

Bom dia. Cheguei a várzea da Serra ontem às 21h. A essa hora o carro marcava 1C.
Pus um termómetro à janela que teve uma mínima de -3,3C.
Deixei outro junto ao rio que chegou aos - 5,1C.
De resto, geada nos campos e nos telhados e algumas poças congeladas.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2016 às 11:43)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia. Cheguei a várzea da Serra ontem às 21h. A essa hora o carro marcava 1C.
> Pus um termómetro à janela que teve uma mínima de -3,3C.
> Deixei outro junto ao rio que chegou aos - 5,1C.
> De resto, geada nos campos e nos telhados e algumas poças congeladas.



Assim está bem, que bela minima!
Várzea em altitude,é tramado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2016 às 11:53)

Boas ...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

*12.4ºC *céu limpo, sem vento.
Mais um dia em que se está demasiadamente confortável ao sol, para a época do ano em que estamos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2016 às 13:35)

Boas ...muito melhor ambiente na rua,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

*14.3ºC* céu limpo, nova máxima de Fevereiro.

Já saiu o boletim climatológico de Janeiro do ipma, 391.7mm de precipitação em Viseu(quase 1/3 da média anual), mais que em Março de 2013, o último mês que registou mais de 300mm. Quanto a temperaturas, máxima ligeiramente abaixo da média, e mínima bastante acima da média. 11.1ºC/5.2ºC


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2016 às 18:13)

*10.4ºC* vento fraco

Máxima: *15.3ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (5 Fev 2016 às 18:21)

Algumas nuvens bem altas a surgirem, temperatura actual: *6,7ºC*.
Máxima: *15,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2016 às 19:13)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2016 às 19:32)

Boas, céu praticamente limpo com 9,9°C


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

É verdade! Vales em altitude é assim. 
Há 5 minutos fui fazer reset ao sensor que está lá em baixo junto ao rio. Já estava nos -0,2C.
Aqui na janela de casa, uns metros mais acima, tenho 1,1C.

Vamos lá ver até onde desce.


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

*7.1ºC*
Céu estrelado, brisa ligeira.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2016 às 20:44)

Boas, temperatura a descer bem, agora com 5,9°C


----------



## jotackosta (5 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Também vai descendo por aqui, 2,4ºC. Céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

Descida algo tímida por aqui, *5.9ºC*
Nada de inesperado, não estou em sítio favorável a mínimas excepcionais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 8.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## srr (5 Fev 2016 às 23:09)

Aqui estão 8º


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2016 às 23:46)

Boas!

Mínima negativa aqui também em F.C. Rodrigo, registei *-0.8ºC*.
Hoje a noite não parece tão propicia a descidas de temperatura, sopra uma leve brisa e ainda registo 6.9ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Fev 2016 às 23:47)

Isto de passar um ribeiro ao lado de casa...*0,6ºC* pelo quintal


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 00:14)

jotackosta disse:


> Isto de passar um ribeiro ao lado de casa...*0,6ºC* pelo quintal



Que estranho a temperatura aqui estar tão alta ainda, mas está vento é complicado o frio instalar-se por aqui.

Ainda 6.4ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2016 às 00:17)

MSantos disse:


> Que estranho a temperatura aqui estar tão alta ainda, mas está vento é complicado o frio instalar-se por aqui.
> 
> Ainda 6.4ºC.



Fui confirmar com outro sensor (auriol) e marcou *0,8ºC*. Por aqui sente-se apenas uma pequena brisa.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2016 às 00:20)

*4.4ºC  *vento nulo a fraco


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 00:20)

jotackosta disse:


> Fui confirmar com outro sensor (auriol) e marcou *0,8ºC*. Por aqui sente-se apenas uma pequena brisa.



Aqui nota-se bem o vento. Aqui a minha localização fica no planalto é mais complicado reter o ar frio que "escorre" para os Vales dos rios Côa e Agueda.

Subiu uma décima desde há pouco, 6.5ºC agora.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2016 às 02:10)

Nebulosidade a aparecer, temperatura a  subir.
*4.6ºC*, depois de já ter estado nos 3.4ºC


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2016 às 10:06)

*7.9ºC *
Céu nublado

Mínima: *3.4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2016 às 11:14)

Por Mogadouro, sigo com 7.5 graus,céu muito nublado e vento a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade, vindo de sul.


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2016 às 12:08)

8.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e algum vento.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

Ventania gelada por Mogadouro, rajadas de 55 km /h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2016 às 12:34)

Bom dia .

Depois de alguns dias com sol...parece que vamos voltar aos dias nublados ,hoje já é um dia deles ,com 11.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

Boas
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 10.2ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2016 às 13:23)

Continua a ventania por Mogadouro e bem fria, não chove de momento, e agora vai o almocinho, do qual faz parte uma posta a Mirandesa na brasa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

Boas...nublado e algum vento,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2016 às 13:46)

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado e temperatura nos *12ºC*.
A mínima ficou-se pelos *0,5ºC*.


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2016 às 13:58)

a chuva já começa a entrar pela costa norte. Já vai chovendo em alguns locais e agora lentamente irá chegar ao interior
daqui a uma horinha já deve estar a chover aqui.

por agora ceu muito nublado e algum vento


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2016 às 14:13)

Chuva intensa com vento muito forte em Ponte de lima. começou o festival  é esperar que a cota de neve começe a descer agora!


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2016 às 14:15)

boas
manha fria por aqui o vento ficou bravo
ainda nao chove


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

Boas...mais nublado...vento aumentar,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

finalmente começa a chover!
pelo radar já chove  desde as 14:30 mas não. apenas começou agora


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2016 às 15:25)

começou o evento 
está escuro


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2016 às 16:16)

muito fraquinho até agora...
choveu  mas nada de especial e agora chuvisca fraco


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

Boas!

Dia bastante ventoso por aqui, com céu encoberto. Está agora a começar a chover.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2016 às 17:32)

*7.4ºC*
Chuva moderada, começou a chover por volta das 16horas, sem nunca mais ter parado.


----------



## karkov (6 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

Qual será a cota a esta hora?


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

por aqui chuva


----------



## mhenriques (6 Fev 2016 às 17:35)

Snifa disse:


> Continua a ventania por Mogadouro e bem fria, não chove de momento, e agora vai o almocinho, do qual faz parte uma posta a Mirandesa na brasa


Eh pá!! colocar uma imagem destas para uma pessoa andar aqui a salivar... isso não se faz


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2016 às 17:36)

Boas...já chove ,com 12.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2016 às 17:40)

Continua a chover.
*3mm* 

*9,2ºC* e uma bela ventania


----------



## WiiSky70 (6 Fev 2016 às 17:44)

jotackosta disse:


> Continua a chover.
> *3mm*
> 
> *9,2ºC* e uma bela ventania



ventania brutal sim . Chove e chove


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

na ultima meia hora sim, tem chovido bem
e assim continua !


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 17:51)

karkov disse:


> Qual será a cota a esta hora?



A cota ainda está bastante alta, na Torre a temperatura está nos 1.5ºC, na webcam está muito nevoeiro não se percebe se já está a nevar. Na webcam da gralheira (Serra de Montemuro) nota-se bem a chuva.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2016 às 17:55)

Boas, por aqui a manhã foi  e céu nublado, pelas 16:30 começou a , agora com 12,7°C vento de SW a 7km/h e 0,7mm de precipitação


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

aquela banda amarela que se vê no radar está mesmo agora a passar por aqui
chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Zoelae (6 Fev 2016 às 18:16)

Queda abrupta da temperatura e agora com 1,5 ºC.


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

MSantos disse:


> A cota ainda está bastante alta, na Torre a temperatura está nos 1.5ºC, na webcam está muito nevoeiro não se percebe se já está a nevar. Na webcam da gralheira (Serra de Montemuro) nota-se bem a chuva.


No minho já neva a cota 1000m


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 18:23)

dopedagain disse:


> No minho já neva a cota 1000m



Sinal de que o frio já está a entrar, mas ainda se está a instalar no Interior.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aqui por F.C. Rodrigo chove moderado com vento a acompanhar, registo 8ºC.


----------



## karkov (6 Fev 2016 às 18:25)

MSantos disse:


> Sinal de que o frio já está a entrar, mas ainda se está a instalar no Interior.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Aqui por F.C. Rodrigo chove moderado com vento a acompanhar, registo 8ºC.


Estou em Puebla de Sanabria e chove copiosamente!!    Quando cá cheguei às 17h estavam 6,5°...


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

karkov disse:


> Estou em Puebla de Sanabria e chove copiosamente!!    Quando cá cheguei às 17h estavam 6,5°...


Como é possivel? Em castro Laboreiro já neva, e em manzaneda é um fartote.
Castro Laboreiro


----------



## Zoelae (6 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

Aqui estamos  com 1,0 ºC e já cai neve misturada com chuva


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

*8.1ºC* chuva forte nos últimos minutos.


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2016 às 18:56)

a dilúvio de à bocado foi esta manchinha amarela







continua a chover


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2016 às 18:57)

Chuva torrencial, está mesmo muito forte puxada a rajadas igualmente fortes de vento!!
Rain rate nos 10.41mm/h


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Rain rate nos 14.48mm/h de acordo com a estação de Molelos (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)
Aliviou um pouco a chuva embora se mantenha forte.
Aqui está a linha instável:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam e vento moderado,com 10.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2016 às 19:37)

Temperatura em queda após esta linha de instabilidade. Choveu bem!
*11mm *
*8,9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 19:37)

karkov disse:


> Estou em Puebla de Sanabria e chove copiosamente!!    Quando cá cheguei às 17h estavam 6,5°...



Ainda chove por aí? Tenho fotos de amigos no facebook em Vinhais e parece que neva por lá, mais alguém consegue confirmar?

Aqui no Planalto Beirão a 650m, chove com 7.8ºC e vento com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2016 às 19:39)

Bem o* IPMA com o aviso amarelo* de precipitação forte, em 1h(das 18h às 19h) a precipitação acumulada ficou em* 13.5mm *(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history).

De momento chuva fraca, vento moderado. Veremos o que pós-frontal reserva mas o IPMA está a desvalorizá-lo para as zonas onde a cota é baixa de mais para nevar, afinal estou em crer que as melhores hipóteses para granizo vêm no pós frontal...

A precipitação acumulada até ao momento vai em *25.91mm*


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Fev 2016 às 19:41)

Descida de temperatura muito rápida por Bragança, se a precipitação continuar não me admirava nada que começassem a cair flocos de neve no meio da chuva.


----------



## Talhada (6 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

Por Montemuro cai saraiva com 3.4 °C


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2016 às 19:57)

continua  a chover bem por aqui
quanto a neve, informações de que neva bem nos locais habituais do IP4, Alto de espinho etc


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 19:57)

Que chuvada brutal acabou de cair em Figueira, até fazia fumo! 

Por agora ainda chove mas com menos intensidade, a temperatura deu um tombo de 7.8ºC para 5.3ºC.


----------



## ampa62 (6 Fev 2016 às 20:12)

Por aqui em Boticas cota 560, chove copiosamente desde as 15h. A temperatura ronda os 6.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2016 às 20:19)

está um grupo desaparecido no Gerês, já da ultima vez aconteceu o mesmo em um dia de mau tempo, as pessoas não respeitam nem o sistema montanhoso nem o mau tempo


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2016 às 20:21)

Chuva fraca agora.
*7.2ºC*


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2016 às 20:25)

as ultimas horas foi chuva forte agora parece que a temperatura desce
vamos ver a entrada fria como vai ser
bom nevao a todos


----------



## karkov (6 Fev 2016 às 20:28)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda chove por aí? Tenho fotos de amigos no facebook em Vinhais e parece que neva por lá, mais alguém consegue confirmar?
> 
> Aqui no Planalto Beirão a 650m, chove com 7.8ºC e vento com rajadas por vezes fortes.


Entretanto nevou um pouco em Puebla de Sanabria, subi a San Martin de Castañeda...


----------



## karkov (6 Fev 2016 às 20:33)




----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2016 às 20:46)

david 6 disse:


> está um grupo desaparecido no Gerês, já da ultima vez aconteceu o mesmo em um dia de mau tempo, as pessoas não respeitam nem o sistema montanhoso nem o mau tempo



As pessoas até podem ouvir os alertas de mau tempo, mas acabam sempre por pensar que é tudo mentira, que não irá chover nada, eu digo isto porque o meu pai também é assim, eu digo-lhe que vai chover em tal dia, e ele diz sempre que não acredita.
Exite muita gente que é como São Tomé, que é preciso verem para acreditarem, e depois nestes casos por vezes já é tarde.


----------



## Silvaa91 (6 Fev 2016 às 20:50)

Boa noite

Estava a pensar amanha seguir ou para o Alto de espinho ou para a Serra do Larouco terei possibilidade de ver alguma neve acumulada?


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2016 às 20:57)

Boas
Chuva e vento, temperatura a descer assim como a humidade
Temperatura atual 7.8ºC e 88%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2016 às 21:01)

Boas...aguaceiros e vento forte,com 10.9ºC...estável,de vai nos 3.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

Por Lamego , a 520 metros altitude, estão 5,5 graus e chuva....


----------



## Talhada (6 Fev 2016 às 21:39)

Por Montemuro já neva vamos ver se pega


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2016 às 22:11)

Boas...de momento não chove,céu muito nublado com vento moderado e ,temperatura já desce,com 9.3ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 22:19)

Silvaa91 disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Estava a pensar amanha seguir ou para o Alto de espinho ou para a Serra do Larouco terei possibilidade de ver alguma neve acumulada?



Na Serra do Larouco a neve é garantida, no entanto a cota de neve deve ir subindo ao longo do dia de amanha.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2016 às 22:29)

Em várzea da Serra ainda nada de neve.

A chuva foi abundante. Há pouco num aguaceiro caiu granizo. Mas não mais que isso.


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2016 às 22:36)

por aqui já não chove desde as 21:30 mais ou menos


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2016 às 22:48)

Sem chuva por agora e vento moderado, aguardam-se novos aguaceiros, entretanto levo uma temperatura miserável de 8.6ºC, será que o Caramulo está condenado este ano a não ver neve decente?


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui vai chuvendo já vai com 10,2mm e 9,5°C


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sem chuva por agora e vento moderado, aguardam-se novos aguaceiros


 
O mesmo por aqui, com* 6.4ºC*


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo, o mais forte do dia.
Temperatura baixou para os* 6ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2016 às 23:21)

Chegou aqui bem rápido e com algum granizo!
6,8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2016 às 23:35)

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados, com 8.9ºC. Vêm a caminho aguaceiros mais robustos, mas que devem enfraquecer com o Caramulo...


----------



## ampa62 (7 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

Por Boticas, depois de um céu em que se vislumbraram algumas estrelas, um aguaceiro "gelado". Amanhã veremos como está em Montalegre.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Fev 2016 às 00:03)

Boas, por aqui não chove a algum tempo, sigo com 10,0°C e vento moderado de SW


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2016 às 00:04)

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados intercalados com períodos de acalmia na última hora.
*6.3ºC
*
Extremos de 6 de Fevereiro: *11.7ºC*/*3.4ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2016 às 00:15)

Mas que rajadas fortes se estão a abater agora. Sem chuva e 8.3ºC


----------



## jotackosta (7 Fev 2016 às 00:49)

Gralheira já está branquinha, foi rápido!!

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## karkov (7 Fev 2016 às 01:14)

Por Puebla de Sanabria vai caindo uma neve fraca... 900m


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Fev 2016 às 01:19)

Estive na serra da Nogueira e tinha uma acumulação surpreendente, talvez a maior deste inverno.


----------



## Defender (7 Fev 2016 às 01:25)

Em Pitões das Júnias - Montalegre neva com alguma intensidade e já apresenta uma boa acumulação


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2016 às 03:46)

Grande trovão aqui em várzea. Começa a cair granizo. A ver se passa a neve.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2016 às 03:56)

Aqui, aos 900m, já passou a neve! Mas a precipitação está a acabar.

EDIT: À minha altitude, nevou só na parte final do aguaceiro. Como nevou sobre o molhado não acumulou nada. Talvez tenha acumulado nas serras em volta (1100m).


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2016 às 08:03)

*5.6ºC*
Céu maioritariamente nublado, com algumas abertas. Vento fraco.

Mínima:* 4.1ºC *


----------



## huguh (7 Fev 2016 às 09:42)

Chove bem pela Régua


----------



## Serrano (7 Fev 2016 às 11:06)

Vai aparecendo o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 7.1°C, sendo visível neve na zona das Penhas Douradas acima dos 1300msnm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Fev 2016 às 11:34)

Boas, foi uma noite de pouca chuva, com vento, de manhã ainda esteve sol, de momento já começa a cair com pouca intensidade, 11,5°C e 2,7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2016 às 12:12)

Bom dia .

A manhã está a ser varrida com sol e muitas nuvens ,algum vento e fresco,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.8ºC / 13.5ºC e 4.0mm de .


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2016 às 14:17)

Por Lamego 9 C atual....mínima de 4,1  C....nuvens e algum sol


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2016 às 14:24)

Esta manha a Serra de Nogueira tinha acumulação acima dos 900m.


----------



## huguh (7 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

pela Régua uma ventania enorme, ceu muito nublado mas sem chuva


----------



## panda (7 Fev 2016 às 15:03)

Boas
Por aqui sol, nuvens e vento
Temperatura 11.7ºC e 57%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2016 às 15:37)

Boas...tarde com muitas nuvens e vento ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## dopedagain (7 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Z13 disse:


> Esta manha a Serra de Nogueira tinha acumulação acima dos 900m.



A minha menina tambem foi a neve hoje )) vou postar no seguimento do litoral norte! bike porreira


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

Hoje junto à barragem do Covão dos Conchos, Serra da Estrela
São 7 fotos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2016 às 18:13)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vai refrescando,com 10.4ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2016 às 18:16)

Em várzea tem estado a chuviscar.
De resto, dia de vento e frio. 
Nada de neve.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

A "cascata" de Covão dos Conchos que tanto tem dado que falar esta semana nas redes sociais. Hoje com neve e gelo  (Fotografia de Mário Patrão)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2016 às 20:25)

Boas...céu tapado ,vento fraco,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (7 Fev 2016 às 21:40)

por aqui chove agora, nada de especial mas vai caindo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

Boas...tudo igual,nublado e parou nos 9.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Fev 2016 às 01:52)

continua a cair uma chuvita de vez em quando nas ultimas horas


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2016 às 08:29)

Bom dia! Em várzea da Serra está desde ontem à hora do lanche a chuviscar. Umas vezes com mais intensidade, outras nem tanto, mas sempre a cair.
Nevoeiro logo a partir dos 950m e 7,5C.

Quanto a vento, aqui na várzea é fraco, mas ouvem-se os aerogeradores em grande velocidade.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Fev 2016 às 08:56)

Bom dia, chuva fraca com 11,4°C


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2016 às 10:37)

*9.5ºC*
Chuviscos por agora, manhã pautada por chuvisco/chuva fraca.
Mínima: *7.6ºC*


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Fev 2016 às 12:30)

6° neste momento no Sabugueiro, vou subir á Torre daqui a pouco.


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

Boas,

por Mogadouro o destaque foi mesmo  a valente ventania que se fez sentir no sábado, sobertudo à noite, segundo o IPMA a rajada mais forte registada em Portugal  foi precisamente em Mogadouro  com 110 Km/h ( esta zona de terras altas é muito ventosa ), também choveu bem durante a passagem da frente, mas foi curto e a temperatura desceu bruscamente no pós frontal,  a ventania aliada à temperatura causava uma sensação térmica muito baixa 

Pelas 20:30h de sábado na aldeia de  Azinhoso ( 4 Km a norte de Mogadouro ) a luz falhou em toda a aldeia, isto depois de fortes rajadas de vento que até assobiavam a passar pelas casas e ruas, um grande vendaval.

Quanto a neve nada, nem água neve sequer, à  vinda, ao passar no Marão, nada de neve também, nem mesmo na zona da pousada, as antenas ( 1.415 m )  não se viam por causa das nuvens, por isso desconheço se havia neve na zona mais elevada desta serra.

Tive informações que na Sanábria carregou bem de neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2016 às 13:45)

Boa tarde .

Têm sido uma manhã com céu tapado...sem chuva ,com 12.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (8 Fev 2016 às 13:52)

chuviscos fracos aqui, a típica chuva de molha-tolos como se costuma dizer


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Continuam os chuviscos, horas disto....
*10.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

Boas...continuo por cá...tudo tapado e sem chuva ,com 13.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2016 às 18:01)

*10ºC*
Chuvisco e vento fraco a moderado.

Máxima:*10.4ºC*, até agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

Boas...continua tudo tapado...sem chuva ,com 12.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2016 às 22:10)

Boas...tapado e com 12.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2016 às 23:08)

Já chuvisca...11.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2016 às 23:39)

*9.4ºC*
Alguns períodos de chuva fraca neste início de noite, para variar da monotonia do chuvisco diurno.

A estação do aeródromo chegou aos 35mm neste mês, 425mm em 2016.

Extremos do dia: *7.6ºC*/*10.4ºC *mínima mais quente, assim como máxima mais fria, do corrente mês .


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2016 às 00:49)

Boas!

Ontem dia 8 tivemos um dia tendencialmente muito nublado, por vezes com chuvisco e bastante ventoso. Neste momento registo 8.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2016 às 02:07)

Noite de muito vento por aqui, ouve-se bem
não chove


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2016 às 05:37)

Vento moderado a forte com chuva fraca e 11°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2016 às 09:15)

Bom dia, começa o dia com chuva fraca, estão 13ºC vento fraco ou nulo e 2,7mm de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2016 às 10:22)

Bom dia .

Desagradável na rua ....ventania maluca e ,com 11.7ºC e 2.0mm desta noite,céu muito nublado e alguns pingos.


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2016 às 11:08)

9.2°C no Sarzedo, com muito vento e pouca chuva.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2016 às 11:20)

*9.6ºC* chuvisco, vento fraco a moderado.
Por volta das 9h houve um curto período de chuva moderada.

Mínima: *8.8**ºC*, até agora


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2016 às 12:28)

o que chove por aqui
muita chuva acompanhada por vento que a faz parecer ainda mais intensa a bater na janela

chove bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

Boas...nublado ...ventania ,com 12.9ºC e alguns pingos puxados pelo vento .


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

continua a chover sem parar e com muito vento


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2016 às 14:32)

*11.3ºC*
Céu nublado, não chove, vento moderado.


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

dilúvio, continua a chover forte e feio
mas que belo dia de carnaval


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2016 às 15:57)

Boas...os chuviscos têm dado para molhar a estrada,o sol pela primeira vez hoje ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

*10.2ºC*
Chuva mais intensa nesta última hora, ainda assim maioritariamente fraca, mas com alguns períodos de moderada. O vento abrandou.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Boas, chove com 14° e 5,0mm acumulado


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2016 às 16:31)

mais calminho na ultima meia hora, chuva mais fraca e vento moderado


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

Algumas fotos da Serra da Estrela 


























Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/AltitudeFM.Guarda/?fref=ts


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2016 às 18:47)

Boas...vai chuviscando,mas molha ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2016 às 18:52)

Chuva fraca, a temperatura baixou bem, para os *9.1ºC*, próxima da mínima, vento fraco.

Máxima:* 11.8ºC*


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Algumas fotos da Serra da Estrela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas fotos não são de ontem (08/02) mas sim do pequeno nevão que caiu dia 6/2 para 7/2. Digo-o pois tive na serra ontem e a neve já era pouca ou nenhuma visto a chuva ter caído chuva o dia todo.


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2016 às 19:25)

Boas... Tem sido um dia de alguns chuviscos fracos e vento forte
Temperatura atual 10.2ºC e 80%Hr
acumulada 1.7mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2016 às 19:28)

Boas, tem  com pouca intensidade mas certinho, com 13,4ºC e 10,2mm, vento fraco de W


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2016 às 20:50)

Boas...grande vendaval lá fora ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2016 às 21:37)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento ainda moderado,com 11.3ºC...a descer.


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2016 às 22:38)

Boas!

Aqui pela Beira Interior Norte tivemos um dia marcado por períodos de chuva, principalmente durante a tarde, sendo por vezes fortes e acompanhados por bastante vento. 

Neste momento registo 9.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2016 às 22:46)

*8.7ºC*(nova mínima)
Prosseguem os chuviscos, já enjoa!
Vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Fev 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia, chuva fraca mas persistente com 14,3°C e 3,2mm, vento de SW fraco a moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2016 às 07:53)

Chuva forte e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2016 às 10:12)

Bem, choveu forte e feio por volta das 8.30. 
esteve sem chover durante uns minutos mas agora já chuvisca fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2016 às 10:25)

Bom dia .

Tapado e com aguaceiros,com 13.2ºC e 1.0mm de


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2016 às 10:43)

*11.4ºC*
Chuva forte


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2016 às 11:17)

Chove de novo com intensidade! Estou todo encharcado já

Vou agora passar a tarde a vila real


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2016 às 11:51)

Boas...agora e bem,com 13.5ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2016 às 12:21)

Têm estado a cair uns belos aguaceiros puxados a vento ,com 13.6ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2016 às 12:27)

Já estou por vila real. Pelo caminho apanhei sempre chuva a espaços com sol a espreitar e vi uns 5 arco íris!
Por vila real chove moderado a forte sem parar e muito vento. 
O meu guarda chuva já era xD


----------



## panda (10 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

Boas... Tem sido uma manha de muita chuva. Agora já abrandou mais
Temperatura 12.6ºC e 99%Hr
acumulada 23.5mm


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

Muita chuva e vento por Vila Real. Difícil andar na rua e ter guarda chuvas abertos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2016 às 15:02)

Boa tarde ...depois de uma manhã chuvosa e ventosa ,já com abertas e sol de momento ,com 15.0ºC...sem frio ,de parou nos 8.0mm.


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

Tarde mais calma em vila real. 
Chuva fraca mas na mesma acompanhada por vento


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2016 às 16:04)

*11.6ºC, *dia de chuva fraca a moderada, quase sempre sem parar.
Pelas estações do ipma caíram hoje até às 14 horas, 19mm em Nelas, 24mm em Viseu(aeródromo), e pouco mais de 1mm em Viseu(cidade), esta última está obviamente incorrecta.
Extremos do dia, até agora: *12.2ºC*/*8.9ºC*


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2016 às 18:17)

de volta à Régua e de novo todo molhado 
chove bem por aqui, com o vento a intensificar ainda mais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2016 às 18:48)

Boas...o resto da tarde foi só de céu muito nublado e vento moderado,não choveu,com 13.3ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.1ºC / 13.7ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

Por Lamego dia chuva
temperatura máxima de 13ºC
Mímina de 10ºC
Atual de 11ºC
Pressão atmosférica de 1016 hpa
86% de hr
Chuva 3,81 mm


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2016 às 19:39)

Nos últimos 5 dias estive em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.

Dia 5 ainda apanhei um óptimo dia, cheio de sol, com geada moderada durante essa madrugada (mínimas de -5,1ºC junto ao rio e -3,3ºC na aldeia).

Mas foi mesmo um dia isolado. Na madrugada de dia 6 encobriu e não houve mais sol. Entretanto muita chuva, e alguma neve fraca na madrugada do dia 7, no final de um aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada.

Ficam algumas fotografias:

Geada no dia 5 (o sensor estava na rede, no lado esquerdo da fotografia)












Neve fraca, na madrugada do dia 7. Isto à cota 900m.


E o tempo chuvoso que se instalou de Sábado em diante (fotografia tirada ontem com o telemóvel):


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

Boas, hoje foi um dia de inverno, esteve sempre a  umas vezes mais forte, outras mais miudinha. Sigo com 14,3°C e 26,5mm acumulada, vento 3km/h de SW.


----------



## jotackosta (10 Fev 2016 às 20:17)

Dia chuvoso e com muito vento.
*22mm*
Máxima*: 15ºC*


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2016 às 20:19)

Boas!

Dia de aguaceiros aqui por F.C. Rodrigo intercalados com períodos em que o Sol  chegou a brilhar, à semelhança dos dias anteriores hoje foi um dia bastante ventoso.

Registo 11.9ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2016 às 21:49)

Boas...céu meio nublado,vento moderado,com 12.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 15.6ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

Não sei porquê não consigo por fotos no tapatalk...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

É que agora raramente uso pc e queria por umas fotos e não consigo


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

Sábado à noite,  serra da Nogueira


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

Já dá!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2016 às 21:55)




----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

Epa nevou bem ai no norte, aqui pela Serra da Estrela não nevou nada de jeito  

Hoje choveu bem de manha, intensa e persistente durante pelo menos 2 horas, a tarde apareceu o sol mas com forte vento, rajadas nos 40 a 50Km/h e ainda deitou uma árvore bem grande a baixo aqui perto da minha casa.

A esta hora o céu esta coberto com vento fraco (5km/h), por vezes chuva miudinha, 12.1ºC, 86%hr, e registei 17.7 mm


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

Surpreendente a acumulação na Nogueira


----------



## camrov8 (10 Fev 2016 às 22:53)

Pelo que li no jornal este é o pior inverno para a estância de sky desde 1996


----------



## james (10 Fev 2016 às 23:44)

camrov8 disse:


> Pelo que li no jornal este é o pior inverno para a estância de sky desde 1996




E logo no ano em que fizeram um grande investimento. 
É preciso ter azar...


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2016 às 00:01)

chove certinho há meia hora


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2016 às 00:15)

Boa noite.
O dia de ontem terminou com um acumulado total de *27.4mm* de acordo com a estação de Molelos(http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IVISEUDI3#history/s20160210/e20160210/mdaily).

A primeira metade do dia foi de chuva moderada a forte depois foi passando a chuva fraca e chuviscos, mantendo-se assim até agora. O vento foi diminuindo de intensidade ao longo da tarde soprando de momento fraco.
A temperatura tem sido muito amena, registo 12.5ºC.

Off-topic:
Sinto falta da recolha de dados que o StormRic tão bem costumava fazer da precipitação acumulada, o que será feito dele? Logo agora que o tempo parece estar a animar... Bom espero que esteja tudo bem


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2016 às 07:30)

Bom dia, estão 15,0°C com chuva fraca a moderada com 10,7mm acumulada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2016 às 08:20)

Bom dia .

Nublado por nuvens baixas...com algumas abertas ,com 13.0ºC...sem frio .


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2016 às 09:22)

Madrugada e início de manhã de chuva fraca/moderada.
Neste momento chuva fraca, com *11.1ºC*
1ª noite de Fevereiro em que a temperatura não baixou dos 10ºC, mínima de* 10.3ºC *até ao momento.
17mmm no aeródromo desde a meia-noite, 31.1mm ontem, o mês vai em 96mm, e o ano em 488mm até às 9 horas de hoje.

Varzielas(740 metros de altitude), Oliveira de Frades, em plena Serra do Caramulo, contava já com *773.5mm* até às 2h de hoje. 725.5mm até às 9horas de ontem, mais 48mm desde essa hora até às 2 horas de hoje.





26 dias com precipitação >1mm
36 dias com precipitação
(contando com hoje)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2016 às 09:51)

Boas...mais abertas e algum sol,com 14.1ºC e algum vento W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Boas...depois de uma manhã com sol e nuvens,de momento os primeiros aguaceiros do dia ,com 15.4ºC....sem frio .


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2016 às 15:11)

*15ºC*, temperatura mais alta deste Fevereiro.
Céu muito nublado, o sol já espreitou uma ou duas vezes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2016 às 15:31)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...ao sol...17.2ºC...é uma fartura .


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2016 às 16:02)

Por Lamego abertas de sol....Temperatura de 13,4 C
Vem aí uns dias mais agrestes...


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2016 às 16:18)

bela tarde hoje com algum sol a espreitar e sem chuva
a calmaria antes do dilúvio de amanhã


----------



## panda (11 Fev 2016 às 16:38)

Boas... Céu parcialmente nublado
Temperatura 12.2ºC e 78%Hr
acumulada 4.7mm


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2016 às 18:40)

*10.4ºC*
Céu nublado, não choveu a tarde toda. 
Máxima:*15.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2016 às 19:37)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento,com 11.6ºC...mínima de momento...do dia .


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2016 às 21:14)

já chove bem no minho!
e por aqui a chuva também já chegou


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2016 às 21:18)

*9.8ºC* por agora, é a mínima do dia.
Céu nublado, não chove.

P.S.
Agora tenho um vizinho(nem 1km de distância) com  pluviómetro, porreiro!!!
13mm até agora, mesmo a tempo destes dias chuvosos.






Quanto à temperatura está a marcar 0.2ºC a mais que eu. 9.8ºC vs 9.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2016 às 21:45)

Boas...nuvens a chegar ,vento moderado de WNW e fresco,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2016 às 22:38)

Por aqui o céu esta pouco nublado e voltou o vento moderado, 15 a 20Km/h, temperatura 10.6ºC e 74HR


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

Boas!

Hoje aqui pela Beira Interior Norte tivemos direito a algum sol entre as nuvens, houve alguma chuva apenas durante a madrugada.
Neste momento registo 8.5ºC, a mínima do dia, a mínima deverá ser atingida apenas por volta da meia noite.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

*9ºC, *mas parece estar bem mais fresco.
Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e vento moderado.

edit:Extremos do dia: *15.2ºC* / *8.9ºC*


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2016 às 23:57)

já não chove há uma hora, mais ou menos
vamos ver o que traz a madrugada


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 01:24)

alguma chuva de vez em quando na ultima hora mas nada de especial...tudo calmo


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 07:13)

Acabei de acordar com o barulho da chuva a bater intensamenet no telhado.
*12ºC*, e chuva moderada agora.
*9mm* a 1km a sudeste daqui.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2016 às 07:34)

Boas, chove bem por aqui com 15,6°C e 7,7mm acumulada, vento de SW a4km/h.


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 08:26)

*12.3ºC *
Chuva intensa na última hora, vento moderado.
Acumulado de *18.3mm *
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6#history

O aeródromo ia em 22.9 +/- 0.5mm até às 8 horas


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 09:32)

*12.2ºC*
Chuva moderada, vento fraco.
Acumulado de *23.6mm *(27.5 +/-0.5mm no aeródromo até às 9h)

*Ranking de precipitação do distrito de Viseu + Aguiar da Beira, Guarda*
_Dia 11/02/2016
_
Varzielas, Oliveira de Frades _(Serra do Caramulo)_ 39mm (snirh)
Vouzela 22.9m (wu)
Lamelas, Castro D'aire 20.3mm (snirh)
Santa Comba Dão 18mm (snirh)
Aeródromo, Viseu 17.7mm (ipma)
Nelas 13.9mm (ipma)
Aguiar da Beira 13.7 (wu)
Póvoa de Sobrinhos, Viseu 13.0mm (wu)
Sátão 13.0mm (snirh)
Molelos, Tondela 12.4 (wu)
Vila Boa, Sátão 9.7mm (wu)
Moimenta da Beira 9.7mm (ipma)
Mangualde 8.9 (wu)
Tarouca 6.9mm (wu)


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Fev 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia.
Por Vila Real o dia começou com chuva moderada.
Desde as 10:30 que chove intensamente e surgem rajadas de vento forte de forma esporádica.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2016 às 11:09)

Bom dia .

Nuvens...vento moderado...chuviscos,com 14.4ºC...sem frio .


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Fev 2016 às 11:16)

Chuva forte e vento moderado. 31mm acumulados na estação de Molelos.


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 11:28)

*12.9ºC*
Chuva moderada e vento fraco.
*31.5mm* acumulados (38.9 +/-0.5mm no aeródromo até às 11h)


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2016 às 12:16)

Bom dia!

Final de madrugada e manhã marcados por chuva e vento aqui por Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, sem ser muito intensa vai caindo por vezes moderada. 
Fazendo a soma dos acumulados horários da estação do IPMA de Vilar Torpim (a estação mais próxima a pouco mais de 7km), até ao momento temos 6.3mm desde a meia-noite.


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 12:48)

boas

muita chuva aqui durante toda a noite.
acordei por volta das 5 da manhã com a chuva a bater forte na janela e foi assim durante toda a manhã também
continua a chover moderado e a espaços mais forte


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Fev 2016 às 13:23)

Permanece a chuva moderada a forte com rajadas de vento mais fortes de sul. O acumulado subiu para 44.5mm na estação de Molelos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

Boas...aguaceiros dos que molham ,vento moderado,com 14.7ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

*13.2ºC* chuva fraca a moderada, abrandou um pouco na última hora.
Vento fraco a moderado também.
Acumulado *45.7mm*
O Rio Pavia (afluente do Dão) vai enchendo, nestas escadas à esquerda dá para ter uma boa noção do caudal do rio, já o vi a apenas uma escada do topo, portanto ainda nada de especial por agora, amanhã passo por lá outra vez, para ver o que/se subiu.


----------



## panda (12 Fev 2016 às 14:09)

Boas... Dia de muita acumulada 34.0mm
Temperatura 13.5ºC e 95%Hr


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2016 às 14:12)

Boas tardes pessoal,
Por Lamego dia de chuva, moderada e por vezes mais forte
temperatura atual de 13ºC
Pressão a 1012 hpa
22 mm de chuva
86% de hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2016 às 14:50)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam,agora mais fracos,com 14.7ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

por aqui a chuva diminuiu de intensidade, há pouco até esteve uns minutos sem chover mas entretanto já chove outra vez
vou agora até ao cais ver como anda o Douro


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2016 às 15:15)

Por Bragança. ..!


----------



## jotackosta (12 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

Dia bastante cinzento, chuvoso e com vento constante.

Temperatura actual: *13,4ºC*
Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24 horas: *36mm *


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 15:52)

Heliporto de Santa Comba Dão


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 16:15)




----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 16:33)

por aqui a chuva está mais calma, por vezes intensifica mais mas raramente. também algum vento à mistura

quanto ao Douro ainda está nos seus "inícios" de cheia mas já muito lixo a encostar


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

*12.6ºC *chuva fraca, depois de ter parado completamente de chover por uma hora, vento fraco.
Acumulado: *50.6mm*
Máxima:*13.2ºC*


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 17:42)

intensifica-se de novo a chuva. chove moderado por vezes forte


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

*Derrocadas na estrada entre Régua e Mesão Frio*

O mau tempo provocou alguns deslizamentos de terras para a Estrada Nacional 108, entre a Régua e Mesão Frio, que se encontra com trânsito alternado para automóveis e cortado a veículos pesados.

Fonte da GNR de Peso da Régua, distrito de Vila Real, explicou à agência Lusa que a chuva intensa na região, esta sexta-feira, provocou algumas derrocadas entre os quilómetros 101 e 106 da EN108, com a situação mais preocupante a verificar-se ao quilómetro 103, onde a via se encontra cortada parcialmente. Ou seja, a circulação está a efetuar-se de forma alternada para os carros ligeiros. Os veículos pesados estão a ser desviados para o Itinerário Principal 4 (IPA), na zona de Amarante.

Também no Peso da Régua, a estrada municipal que liga Fontelas a Loureiro está cortada à circulação.
Foi ainda registada mais uma derrocada na vila de Santa Marta de Penaguião, ficando uma rua condicionada ao trânsito.
No terreno estão os operacionais da proteção civil a proceder à desobstrução das vias.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...s%E3o+Frio&Option=Interior&content_id=5027117


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 18:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Derrocadas na estrada entre Régua e Mesão Frio*
> 
> O mau tempo provocou alguns deslizamentos de terras para a Estrada Nacional 108, entre a Régua e Mesão Frio, que se encontra com trânsito alternado para automóveis e cortado a veículos pesados.
> 
> ...



Atenção também à Nacional 313 que liga Vila Real à Régua. várias derrocadas depois do cruzamento de Nogueira

por aqui continua a chover, embora sem muita intensidade agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Boas...ainda nublado com chuviscos,vento mais calmo,a tarde ainda foi de alguma ,com 13.7ºC e 8.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.3ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 19:08)

*12.2ºC*
Chuva fraca, vento moderado.
Acumulado:*53.9mm*


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 19:23)

Linha da Beira Alta cortada!!
Já naqueles dias chuvosos de Janeiro tinha havido um descarrilamento de um comboio em Mangualde.

*Linha da Beira Alta cortada em Mortágua devido a inundações*
SANDRA FERREIRA
 | Hoje às 18:48
A Linha Ferroviária da Beira Alta está cortada desde as 15.50 horas desta sexta-feira em Trezói, Mortágua, devido a inundações provocadas pela chuva.

De acordo com o Centro Distrital de Operações e Socorro do Distrito de Viseu, há cerca de duas horas que um comboio com passageiros está parado na zona.

No local encontram-se vários meios da CP, que tentam retirar a água da linha, assim como bombeiros voluntários.

O CDOS estima que os trabalhos de limpeza da linha ainda possam ser demorados.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Mort%E1gua&Option=Interior&content_id=5027392


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2016 às 19:29)

Boas,  acumulada 46,7mm até agora, esteve sempre a cair sem parar, umas vezes mais forte outras mais fraca, de momento 15,6°C.


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2016 às 19:41)

Por Lamego tarde de chuva, por vezes mais forte..
Acumulado de 28 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,8ºC
Pressão de 1012 hPa
82% hr
Vento de oeste
-------------------------------
Estou com expectaviva para o evento de domingo.... mas pelo que vejo nos modelos e segundo o IPMA, a cota da neve rondará os 600 metros ao fim dia, ou seja por Lamego será neve misturada com chuva, com a possibilidade de ver alguns flocos a cair por vezes....


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Fev 2016 às 19:44)

Chuva moderada a forte, vento fraco a moderado e 58mm acumulados na estação de Molelos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2016 às 19:51)

joselamego disse:


> Por Lamego tarde de chuva, por vezes mais forte..
> Acumulado de 28 mm
> Temperatura atual de 12,8ºC
> Pressão de 1012 hPa
> ...



Estás a 540 metros certo? Penso que a essa altitude se se mantiverem as previsões até podes sonhar com algo mais (talvez neve 100% neve) sem acumulação. Eu espero que sim, mas também espero até às 16h se não vir o elemento branco aqui pego no carro e vou até às zonas altas de Fafe aqui bem perto que ficam quase a 800m e devo ver neve, certamente


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

*Derrocada em Resende após fortes chuvas*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2016 às 19:59)

Meteofan disse:


> Estás a 540 metros certo? Penso que a essa altitude se se mantiverem as previsões até podes sonhar com algo mais (talvez neve 100% neve) sem acumulação. Eu espero que sim, mas também espero até às 16h se não vir o elemento branco aqui pego no carro e vou até às zonas altas de Fafe aqui bem perto que ficam quase a 800m e devo ver neve, certamente


Sim....estou a 540 metros altitude...Resta ter esperança pelo elemento branco ....mas sim....tenho esperança de ver neve ....Espero que tu também vejas a cair aí de Felgueiras!


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Fev 2016 às 20:25)

Bom penso que desta vez a neve estará garantida no Caramulo, só se algo muito terrível acontecer como falta de aguaceiros é que não neva. Já aqui para o forno do distrito se eu vir água-neve já é uma festa mas dificilmente vai acontecer... A temperatura se cair aqui aos 4.5ºC nos aguaceiros já é muito. Bem que podia ser a repetição do 15 de Fevereiro de 2010, seria uma bela forma de comemorar o ''nevão''. 

Entretanto chove bem com vento fraco e 13.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

Boas por agora 15,5°C e 49,0mm


----------



## panda (12 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

E continua ajá vai nos 47.5mm
Temperatura 12.2ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## jotackosta (12 Fev 2016 às 21:31)

Continua a chuva. temperatura nos *12,5ºC*.
*43mm* nas últimas 24h.


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

*12.1ºC*
A chuva intensifica-se, já não chovia com esta intensidade à umas horas.
Vento fraco.
Acumulado: *57.7mm*


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Rio Alva, em Coja, concelho de Arganil

Foto antiga para comparação:





fonte

Hoje















Fotos de Luis Antunes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Boas...céu mais aberto com estrelas ,vento continua forte,com 13.3ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

Chuva moderada
Temperatura de 12ºC
Vento fraco
Acumulado de 52 mm


----------



## amarusp (12 Fev 2016 às 23:25)

Acumulado de hoje em Loriga 71 mm!


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

por aqui esteve desde as 23h até por volta das 23:30 mais ou menos, sem chover
chove agora e com o vento a fazer-se sentir com mais força por vezes


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 00:01)

*11.9ºC *céu nublado, não chove, vento fraco.
Acumulado de 12/02:   *62.7mm*
Extremos do dia: *13.2ºC*/*9ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2016 às 00:15)

Cai um chuvisco. Sem vento.

Máxima: *13,4ºC*
Mínima: *9ºC*


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 00:30)

muito vento por aqui, há pouco ouvi qualquer coisa a cair na rua mas não vi o que foi
uma pequena pausa na chuva


----------



## NBiscaia (13 Fev 2016 às 00:36)

Video do estado do Zêzere na localidade de Sameiro, há quase uma década que não se registava com este caudal...


----------



## ruibrito (13 Fev 2016 às 01:03)




----------



## ruibrito (13 Fev 2016 às 01:04)

peço desculpa pla partilha mas é a 1ª vez que participo no forum...


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 01:14)

belos vídeos!
por aqui chuva intensa na ultima meia hora


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 02:13)

ultimo post por agora
continua a chover moderado com vento a acompanhar, vê-se muita chuva a entrar pelo radar, ainda muito vai cair até ao fim da tarde


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 05:25)

Que dilúvio neste momento, incrível. Acordei com a chuva forte na janela

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2016 às 06:53)

DaniFR disse:


> Rio Alva, em Coja, concelho de Arganil
> 
> Foto antiga para comparação:
> 
> ...


Bom dia, ontem foram 52,7mm aqui na zona, contínua a cair, já vai em 15,5mm, logo se puder tiro umas fotos ao rio Alva.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2016 às 07:53)

Boas, chove bem, com 15,2°C e 20,5mm vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 10:17)

*12.3ºC *Chuva moderada a forte, vento fraco.
Mínima: *11.6ºC* (até agora)
Acumulado: *18.8mm*


*Precipitação no distrito de Viseu + Aguiar da Beira*
_12/02_

Varzielas, Oliveira de Frades 129.6mm (snirh) (919mm até às 1h de hoje, em todo o ano)
Lamelas, Castro D'aire 96.4mm (snirh)
Santa Comba Dão 82.7mm (snirh)
Vouzela 70.9mm (wu)
Aeródromo, Viseu 66.6mm (ipma)
Molelos, Tondela 66.3mm (wu)
Póvoa de Sobrinhos, Viseu 62.7mm (wu)
Tarouca 60.7mm (wu)
Sátão 52.8mm (snirh)
Nelas 51.2mm (ipma)
Mangualde 47.5mm (wu)
Aguiar da Beira 47.2mm (wu)
Vila Boa, Sátão 42.9mm (wu)
Moimenta da Beira 33.6mm (ipma)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2016 às 10:28)

Bom dia .

Está a chegar ....já ,com 14.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.1ºC / 14.9ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 11:41)

Esta manhã o rio Alva na Senhora do Desterro, S. Romão, Seia.
Vídeo do nosso espectador Paulo Prata.

Fonte: CentroTV


----------



## Serrano (13 Fev 2016 às 11:44)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 12.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2016 às 11:50)

Boas...nublado e pingos,com 14.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 12:20)

*12.6ºC *Chuva fraca, vento fraco.
Acumulado: *25.4mm*


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 12:59)

o que choveu durante a noite e manhã e o que continua a chover agora. não pára

bom salto do Douro em relação a ontem, talvez um metro e qualquer coisa, mas ainda longe do máximo de janeiro
De tarde trago fotos


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

Atenção para quem pretenda viajar amanhã no interior norte. Pelas previsões do yr.no teremos chuva ou neve entre as 00h00 e as 06h00, passando a neve a partir das 06h00, na Serra do Marão. A quantidade a acumular será relativamente substancial, o que provavelmente poderá condicionar o transito no IP4.


----------



## baojoao (13 Fev 2016 às 14:01)

Fui dar uma pequena volta de bike até ao Rio Dão nas Fontanheiras(Nelas) e Termas de Alcafache(Mangualde/Viseu) e para já não se compara às cheias de Janeiro. Ver se mais logo coloco vídeo.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

Por Lamego chuva e mais chuva
vento por vezes mais forte
temperatura atual de 12,5ºC
Acumulado de 22 mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2016 às 14:18)

Boas, conforme prometido



HPIM6457 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr



HPIM6456 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr

Vamos com 41,5mm, sempre a  com 16,0ºC


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2016 às 14:20)

Não pára de chover, *21mm* acumulados 
A temperatura mantém-se na ordem dos *13ºC*.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 14:22)

*12.8ºC*
O vento está mais forte que de manhã, entretanto a chuva vai caíndo certinha, ora fraca ora moderada.

Acumulado: *30.7mm*
Vouzela já ultrapassou os 45mm de acumulado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 14:23)

Não sei se o video já foi publicado, mas de qualquer das formas aqui vai.
Simplesmente incrivel.


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, conforme prometido
> 
> ```
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/E64vsT][img]https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1635/24998824115_13ab5bbda7_b.jpg[/img]HPIM6456[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/72914119@N05/]Manuel Lopes[/url], no Flickr
> ...


As Caldas de S. Paulo devem estar completamente inundadas.
Belo nevão se avizinha por aí .....  o branco da neve vai ligar com a Estrela


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2016 às 14:36)

VimDePantufas disse:


> As Caldas de S. Paulo devem estar completamente inundadas.
> Belo nevão se avizinha por aí .....  o branco da neve vai ligar com á Estrela


Off topic: já nem me lembrava como se colocava uma foto


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 14:47)

dilúvio agora! chuva intensa com vento a acompanhar
vou até ao cais ver o Douro mas acho que vou é ficar todo encharcado!


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Fev 2016 às 15:35)

Desde o final da manhã que chove copiosamente em Vila Real.
Vento forte, por vezes muito forte.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

*12.6ºC*
Chuva bem forte agora, pela primeira vez desde que acordei.
Vento moderado
Acumulado: *33mm*


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

Chuva e vento forte!
23mm acumulados


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

eu bem sabia que não devia ter saído de casa..todo encharcado, tive de tirar a roupa mal cheguei a casa
muita chuva torrencial com vento muito intenso também

o Douro está a subir e com o que está a chover de certeza que vai continuar e amanhã estará muito maior
Ontem:







Hoje:


----------



## gomas (13 Fev 2016 às 16:01)

boa tarde isto ta demais chuva vento forte
parece um oceano


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2016 às 16:03)

Boas...com 14.0ºC,continua os aguaceiros puxados a vento ...de  ainda só com 6.0 mm...por aqui só chega os restos .


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 16:04)

consegui encostar-me a um local em que não levava tanto com o vento e a chuva e fazer um pequeno vídeo


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 16:47)

impressionante o que chove
continua a chover forte com vento intenso a acompanhar


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Fev 2016 às 16:47)

Depois de uma acalmia durante uma meia-hora, a chuva e o vento forte estão de regresso.


----------



## panda (13 Fev 2016 às 17:10)

Boas... Mais um dia de bastante chuva também por aqui
hoje já vai nos 35.7mm
ontem 48.7mm


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 17:31)

parece estar a acalmar.. ainda não parou de chover mas a intensidade está a abrandar


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

Boas, 53,5mm até agora e contínua a cair.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 18:12)

*12.4ºC*
Parou de chover, vento moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes.
Máxima:* 13.3ºC*
Acumulado:* 39.9mm*


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

A EMA das Penhas Douradas segue com *102,2mm* acumulados até às 17h.


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 18:34)

Chuva torrencial agora de um momento para o outro. Dilúvio autêntico na Régua


----------



## Silvaa91 (13 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

Parece que vem ai neve agora...


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2016 às 18:47)

Boas, o vento aumentou de intensidade de SW, com 54,0mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 18:50)




----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2016 às 18:51)

Silvaa91 disse:


> Parece que vem ai neve agora...


Apesar de o ambiente parecer arrefecer, as cotas só irão baixar a partir da manhã de amanhã. Ainda não.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Boas rajadas de vento e chuva.
*12,7ºC*


----------



## Silvaa91 (13 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Apesar de o ambiente parecer arrefecer, as cotas só irão baixar a partir da manhã de amanhã. Ainda não.



Só espero que baixe dos 600metros


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

Boas!

Dia marcado por alguma chuva aqui em FC Rodrigo, mas esperava bem mais. Até agora, olhando para a estação do IPMA mais próxima, devemos ter pouco mais de 5mm por aqui.

A temperatura ainda não começou a baixar, por agora ainda registo 12.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Em cerca de 30 minutos a temperatura baixou de 12.3ºC para *11.5ºC*
O céu tem alguma abertas, vento moderado, com rajadas fortes.
Acumulado: *40.1mm*
No aeródromo, mais de 45mm hoje, 205mm no mês e 597mm no ano.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Boa noite. O vento tem soprado com rajadas fortes a bastante fortes de O/SO. A chuva tem sido também forte, a estação de Molelos(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) leva *56mm* acumulados.


----------



## amarusp (13 Fev 2016 às 19:14)

Loriga com 10º e 74 mm!


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 19:20)

Rio Alva, em Coja:


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2016 às 19:44)

Temperatura em queda: *11,4ºC*. Chuva fraca, vento moderado.


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 19:48)

huguh disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora de um momento para o outro. Dilúvio autêntico na Régua



aí está, o que me referia. foi bem intenso. Ainda continua a chover, por vezes mais intensa


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2016 às 19:50)

Células com maior reflectividade na última hora.


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 20:14)

Não sei se viram agora na Sic. uma derrocada aqui na Régua numa casa.
4 pessoas desalojadas


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2016 às 20:31)

Boas, a temperatura parece estar a descer, agora com 14,9°C e chuva fraca, 54,5mm acumulada


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 20:31)

*10.6ºC*
Não chove, céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado(já teve bem mais agreste).


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2016 às 20:33)

Por Lamego dia de muita chuva, vento por vezes forte
Agora não chove
Temperatura em ligeira queda, neste momento 10,4ºC
A máxima do dia foi de 13ºC


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

Chove de novo com intensidade. cada descarga! aqui está o que falei

*Mau tempo: Casa afetada na Régua obriga a realojar casal e duas filhas*

* Um casal e dois filhos tiveram de ser realojados hoje, no Peso da Régua, distrito de Vila Real, depois da sua casa ter sofrido um desmoronamento parcial devido ao mau tempo, disse o comandante dos bombeiros locais. *

Rui Lopes afirmou à agência Lusa que a chuva intensa que tem caído na região terá estado na origem de um desmoronamento de parte da estrutura da habitação, na zona da entrada e parte inferior do acesso à casa, pelo que, por razões de segurança, o casal e duas filhas, de 10 e 16 anos, foram realojados numa residencial.

O alerta foi dado às 18h10 e a casa situa-se na zona da Ribeira do Rodo, na freguesia de Godim.

Os bombeiros acompanharam toda a situação e os elementos da família não sofreram qualquer ferimento. No apoio ao casal e às filhas esteve também a Proteção Civil do Peso da Régua.

Rui Lopes referiu ainda que, durante o dia, se verificaram pequenas quedas de muros e deslizamentos de terras pelo concelho e que *o caudal do rio Douro está a subir gradualmente, mas sem ainda ter galgado a zona do cais da Régua.  
(já de manhã tinha galgado e dizem que ainda não às 8 da noite? lol)*

Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Vila Real, um deslizamento de terras destruiu também, durante a tarde, um anexo agrícola em Donsumil, concelho de Mesão Frio, onde estavam três velhas.

Durante o dia de hoje, o CDOS contabilizou 15 ocorrências em todo o distrito de Vila Real, que tiveram a intervenção dos bombeiros, estando a maior parte relacionadas com deslizamentos de terras e quedas de pedras para as vias públicas.

Foram ainda registadas outras sete ocorrências que foram encaminhadas para resolução por outras entidades, como a Infraestruturas de Portugal ou as proteções civis municipais.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2016 às 20:52)

Confirmo as informações do huguh, por Lamego também já chove de novo.
Temperatura de 10,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2016 às 21:05)

Boas...o vento em alta ...a chuva em baixa  já algum tempo,de momento céu mais aberto e a temperatura já mexe,com 12.8ºC...que é a mímima de momento.


----------



## cm3pt (13 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

Em Vila Real chove há 53 horas seguidas. É certo que nem sempre com a mesma intensidade mas isto é mesmo único.


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 21:30)

huguh disse:


> Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Vila Real, um deslizamento de terras destruiu também, durante a tarde, um anexo agrícola em Donsumil, concelho de Mesão Frio, onde estavam três ovelhas.



Foto de um amigo no facebook desta notícia. 
é aqui perto, Donsumil - Mesão Frio. Estrada intransitável


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2016 às 21:34)

Boas, 13,9°C e 55,2mm acumulada


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2016 às 21:46)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dia marcado por alguma chuva aqui em FC Rodrigo, mas esperava bem mais. Até agora, olhando para a estação do IPMA mais próxima, devemos ter pouco mais de 5mm por aqui.
> 
> A temperatura ainda não começou a baixar, por agora ainda registo 12.5ºC.



Desde o meu ultimo post às 19h já se nota a temperatura a começar a baixar, registo neste momento 9.7ºC e vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes, não chove.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

*9.8ºC*
Volta a chuva fraca, vento também fraco.
Acumulado: *40.9mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Fev 2016 às 22:00)

Curiosamente o GFS tem a cota um pouco mais favorável aqui para Tondela do que para muitas zonas do norte do distrito, insistindo já há algumas saídas em cotas de 500m, na saída das 18z começa com 550m às 12h, descendo para 500m até às 18h.

Entretanto chuva fraca ou chuvisco e vento com rajadas fortes.
Temp. Atual: 12ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2016 às 22:16)

Boas, a temperatura subiu para os  14,1 gráus C, vento moderado de SW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2016 às 22:16)

Boas...nublou novamente e com 12.3ºC...parou.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2016 às 22:29)

Chuvisco por aqui, a temperatura vai descendo, *9,5ºC*.

Em relação à queda de neve aqui na zona, segundo o GFS, a cota andará pelos 550/600m entre as 12h e as 18h de amanhã, período em que a precipitação será mais significativa.

O vento soprará forte, causando grande desconforto térmico.


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

Desde as 20:15 que não chove.
Vento fraco, por vezes com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 23:03)

por aqui finalmente após horas e horas de chuva seguida, parou. apenas alguns chuviscos de vez em quando
o Douro continua a subir mas ainda está longe do nível máximo da ultima cheia em Janeiro, vamos ver como estará amanhã


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

Boa noite!

A temperatura vai baixando de forma lenta mas consistente, registo agora 8.9ºC. Não chove já há largas horas, mas o vento continua a soprar por vezes forte.

Estou com algumas expectativas para o dia de amanha em relação à neve, veremos se não saem furadas, posso sempre ir à Serra da Marofa (978m) mas era mais giro se a neve viesse ter comigo.


----------



## amarusp (13 Fev 2016 às 23:32)

O,4 º na Torre, Serra da Estrela, a precipitação já deve ser sobre a forma de neve!


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

Por Lamego já não chove
a temperatura em descida, 8,2ºC
Em relação à queda de neve para Lamego, segundo o GFS, a cota andará pelos 550/600m entre as 12h e as 18h de amanhã... ou terei sorte e verei alguma neve mas sem acumular ou então será água/neve..


----------



## ppereira (13 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

A reportar da Guarda (950 m).
Sigo com 5,3C.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

*8.4ºC*
Céu nublado, vento fraco
Desde as 17h que não caem mais que chuviscos.

Dia 13/02
Extremos do dia: *13.3ºC*/*8.4ºC*
Acumulado:* 40.9mm*


----------



## Paulo H (14 Fev 2016 às 00:06)

joselamego disse:


> Por Lamego já não chove
> a temperatura em descida, 8,2ºC
> Em relação à queda de neve para Lamego, segundo o GFS, a cota andará pelos 550/600m entre as 12h e as 18h de amanhã... ou terei sorte e verei alguma neve mas sem acumular ou então será água/neve..



Não fiques à espera, vai ao encontro da neve! 

Sugestão moderada: almoçar no restaurante que há aí, com miradouro (almocei lá o ano passado, muito bom) e aí tens cota para acumular.

Sugestão aventura radical: 
Subir a pé, até encontrar neve. Fiz isso na covilhã em 97, chuviscava, mas via-se neve na encosta relativamente próximo. Subi uns 20min a pé com guarda-chuva, de repente, começou a cair granizo e depois neve à mistura, até ser apenas neve. Missão cumprida! Acontece que na descida, foi sempre neve até à covilhã e a acumular. Ou seja, dei uma caminhada sem necessidade, mas foi muito bom mesmo! Sozinho!


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 00:15)

Paulo H disse:


> Não fiques à espera, vai ao encontro da neve!
> 
> Sugestão moderada: almoçar no restaurante que há aí, com miradouro (almocei lá o ano passado, muito bom) e aí tens cota para acumular.
> 
> ...




Sim Paulo, na serra das Meadas, tem um restaurante muito bom, com miradouro sob douro... basta subir uns 100 metros e já terei neve... a serra fica ao lado da cidade .


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 00:16)

Está agressivo na parte alta da cidade da Guarda 
As rajadas chegaram aos* 98km/h* na estação do Clube de Montanhismo.







http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IGUARDAG7#history/s20160213/e20160213/mdaily


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 00:23)

ppereira disse:


> A reportar da Guarda (950 m).
> Sigo com 5,3C.



Vai ser um evento em grande por aí! 

No mesmo distrito mas um pouco mais a Norte, já me contentava com uns flocos. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Continua a queda da temperatura em F.C.Rodrigo (mais ou menos 1ºC por hora desde as 19h), o meu sensor marca agora 8.0ºC, ainda longe dos valores que nos possam fazer sonhar, mas o frio a sério em altitude ainda vai demorar mais umas horas a entrar.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Fev 2016 às 00:29)

joselamego disse:


> Sim Paulo, na serra das Meadas, tem um restaurante muito bom, com miradouro sob douro... basta subir uns 100 metros e já terei neve... a serra fica ao lado da cidade .


É esse restaurante mesmo! Tem uma vista espetacular, com lamego no sopé, o douro, vila real ao longe com o marão ao lado! Estive lá numa visita às caves raposeira (num programa da confraria da maçã) e a tvi estava em lamego.


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 00:37)

Paulo H disse:


> É esse restaurante mesmo! Tem uma vista espetacular, com lamego no sopé, o douro, vila real ao longe com o marão ao lado! Estive lá numa visita às caves raposeira (num programa da confraria da maçã) e a tvi estava em lamego.



Sim Paulo, é isso que irei fazer... restaurante excelente e vista magnifica.... pelo menos nas meadas sei que a neve é garantida... fica cerca de 650/700 metros, a parte mais elevada a 850 metros... a cidade de Lamego fica a 520 metros.... por isso à volta da cidade haverá neve...


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 00:41)

Continua em descida a temperatura
já nos 7,8ºC
O vento é de W


----------



## ppereira (14 Fev 2016 às 00:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está agressivo na parte alta da cidade da Guarda
> As rajadas chegaram aos* 98km/h* na estação do Clube de Montanhismo.
> 
> 
> ...



O vento está muito forte... Quase impossível andar na parte alta da cidade.
O que faz com que a sensação térmica seja de 0C.
A vantagem é que como não chove desde as 19 está a secar o terreno, melhorando as condições para quando começar a nevar fica tudo no solo!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 00:57)

Aqui está o forno ligado, temp. atual 10.3ºC com vento fraco e sem chuva.
Nada se perspetiva pelo radar, vai tudo passar a norte.

Só entre o dia 12 e ontem o acumulado ficou em* 124.2mm*

O dia de ontem terminou com* 57.9mm.
*
Estação de Molelos/Tondela:http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IVISEUDI3#history/s20160212/e20160212/mdaily


----------



## Dematos (14 Fev 2016 às 01:06)

Céu aparentemente limpo; vento moderado (parece que vai acalmando); 12,0°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 01:06)

por aqui despeço-me com alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados que vão caindo de vez em quando


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (14 Fev 2016 às 03:37)

sigo com 7ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 04:00)

Seguem-se períodos de chuva moderada a forte(embora pouco frequentes), o vento para meu espanto está fraco ainda.

A temperatura caiu um pouco e está neste momento nos 9.7ºC. Sempre achei estranho/curioso como é que a temperatura durante os aguaceiros na estação de Molelos do colega Keipha regista sempre valores mais baixos, neste momento leva 8.1ºC, uma diferença um pouco abismal... Antes dos aguaceiros a diferença não era tão grande...


----------



## Dematos (14 Fev 2016 às 04:21)

Já cá chegou!!! O vento que parou, ficou fraco e agora intenseficou-se para moderado!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paulo H (14 Fev 2016 às 04:29)

Aqui também já começou a chover moderado, há 10min..


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 05:19)

Vento forte de Oeste agora, com chuva moderada a forte. O vento acordou de repente com a chegada dos aguaceiros.
Temp. Atual: 9.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 05:48)

Vento forte a muito forte com rajadas de Oeste. 
Temp. Atual: 9.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 06:10)

O vento está de loucos, 8.8°C


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 07:02)

Bons dias
Sigo com temperatura de 5,8ºC
Alguma chuva , mas muito vento de oeste


----------



## baojoao (14 Fev 2016 às 07:58)

Que ventania!!!
Não sei não, com este vento e com os terrenos saturados, vamos lá ver se a coisa hoje não vai correr mal.
Quanto à neve, já nem crio esperanças. Nelas sofre do mesmo mal de Tondela.


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 08:02)

Bem o que chove! Chuva moderada por vezes forte e tem sido assim quase toda a noite, impressionante

Quanto ao Douro surpreendentemente está como ontem à tarde quando tirei as últimas fotos, acho q o facto de --estes dias não ter chovido tanto para o interior na zona acima da régua tem ajudado. 
Chove intensamente


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia, ontem foram 57,0mm, hoje a chuva já dá lugar a algumas abertas, no entanto a temperatura caiu para os 10,0°C neste momento, com 7,2mm e vento fraco de N.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (14 Fev 2016 às 08:22)

Parece que ja Neva na serra do alvão sigo 4.5ºc


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 08:29)

Bom dia!

Segundo seguidores do Meteo Trás-os-Montes... já neva em Carvalhelhos, Boticas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 08:48)

A cota parece estar mais baixa que o previsto a esta hora... já neva muito perto de Verín... 1ºC.


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 08:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Segundo seguidores do Meteo Trás-os-Montes... já neva em Carvalhelhos, Boticas.


A que altitude fica?


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 08:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A cota parece estar mais baixa que o previsto a esta hora... já neva muito perto de Verín... 1ºC.


Ainda vamos ter surpresas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 08:52)

jonas disse:


> A que altitude fica?


800 metros.


----------



## Talhada (14 Fev 2016 às 08:57)

Wow! Foi a questão de uma imagem (1min) que ficou tudo branco na Gralheira


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 08:58)

Já neva na Gralheira:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 08:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Já neva na Gralheira:



A cota está em queda livre... vão se suceder os relatos de queda de neve a partir de agora!


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 09:00)

Por Lamego a temperatura está hora já nos 5 graus....a sensação de frio já começa a notar se


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 09:01)

Talhada disse:


> Wow! Foi a questão de uma imagem (1min) que ficou tudo branco na Gralheira


Exacto! Tinha feito o upload da mesma imagem que tu e 1 ou dois minutos depois já estava tudo branco! Tive de colocar a mais recente!


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A cota está em queda livre... vão se suceder os relatos de queda de neve a partir de agora!


Ate que cota e que ela deve cair?


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 09:04)

No litoral norte  há relatos de granizo a cair


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 09:04)

A Gudiña:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 09:07)

jonas disse:


> Ate que cota e que ela deve cair?



Não arrisco... em meteorologia não há impossíveis... não ficaria muito admirado se caísse neve ou agua neve a cotas mais baixas que o previsto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 09:08)

Continuam a chegar relatos de neve ao Meteo Tras-os-Montes... desta vez da região de Cabeceiras de Basto!


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2016 às 09:11)

Neva agora com bastante vento em Bragança e também com alguma chuva à mistura. Temperatura de 1,8°C.


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 09:13)

Temperatura em queda....já nos 4 graus


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 09:14)

Mais relatos... Neve em Macedo de Cavaleiros.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 09:16)

Vai haver surpresas!


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:18)

Bragança fica a 700 m 
A  cota esta a descer muito depressa!
Talvez a cotas relativamente baixas


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 09:18)

Relatos de neve em Bragança


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:20)

Como e que e possivel!
Cabeceiras de basto fica a 400m e macedo a 575


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 09:20)

No sitio onde moro da cidade Lamego, fica a 543 metros e temperatura atual é de 4 graus


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 09:21)

*4.8ºC*
Vento forte, sensação térmica muito desagradável, o céu está escuríssimo para os lados de Mangualde.
Acumulado: *8.6mm*


*Precipitação no distrito de Viseu + Aguiar da Beira*
_13/02
_
Varzielas, Oliveira de Frades 108mm (snirh)
Vouzela 73.7mm (wu)
Lamelas, Castro Daire 66.3mm (snirh)
Santa Comba Dão 61.1mm (snirh)
Molelos, Tondela 57.9mm (wu)
Aeródromo, Viseu 46.2mm (ipma)
Póvoa de Sobrinhos, Viseu 40.9mm (wu)
Nelas 38.9mm (ipma)
Vila Boa, Sátão 28.3mm (wu)
Mangualde 27.2mm (wu)
Sátão 27mm (snirh)
Aguiar da Beira 23.4mm (wu)
Tarouca 23.1mm (wu)
Moimenta da Beira 11.5mm (ipma)


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:24)

joselamego disse:


> No sitio onde moro da cidade Lamego, fica a 543 metros e temperatura atual é de 4 graus


VAi ter secalhar uma surpresa


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2016 às 09:26)

Boas, por aqui 9,7°C e 8,7mm de


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 09:27)

joselamego disse:


> Temperatura em queda....já nos 4 graus



José abaixo dos 3ºC as tuas hipoteses aumentam bastante...


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 09:27)

Boas!

Aqui em F.C.Rodrigo o Sol brilha de momento, a quando do ultimo aguaceiro a temperatura chegou aos 3.8ºC e no final do aguaceiro quase parecia que ia virar a neve com as gotas a começar a querer pairar. Agora com esta aberta a temperatura subiu para os 5ºC mas vêm mais aguaceiros a caminho. Vá lá só mais um esforço!


----------



## Talhada (14 Fev 2016 às 09:27)

Penso que neva na Covilhã parte alta.
http://ipcamlive.com/meteocovilha


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:29)

Talhada disse:


> Penso que neva na Covilhã parte alta.
> http://ipcamlive.com/meteocovilha


E verdade!


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Fev 2016 às 09:29)

Gralheira já tem neve.
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Fev 2016 às 09:32)

Por aqui mais uma vez só espero algum sleet no máximo...agora com +6ºC
o tempo de precipitação vai ser muito curto igualmente...
neve mesmo só acima 700m aqui no interior e por pouco tempo penso


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 09:32)

jonas disse:


> E verdade!


Notam-se perfeitamente as cortinas de neve! Excelente serviço do MeteoCovilhã.
Oxalá neve na cidade!


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:36)

Se nevar na cidade 500m que fica no interior, a cota por aqui vai andar baixa


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 09:36)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui em F.C.Rodrigo o Sol brilha de momento, a quando do ultimo aguaceiro a temperatura chegou aos 3.8ºC e no final do aguaceiro quase parecia que ia virar a neve com as gotas a começar a querer pairar. Agora com esta aberta a temperatura subiu para os 5ºC mas vêm mais aguaceiros a caminho. Vá lá só mais um esforço!



Água neve!!! 4.1ºC. Ela está tão perto!


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Fev 2016 às 09:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Notam-se perfeitamente as cortinas de neve! Excelente serviço do MeteoCovilhã.
> Oxalá neve na cidade!


A nevar com alguma intensidade.
http://ipcamlive.com/meteocovilha


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

caiu saraiva agora durante uns segundos!
continuam a cair bons aguaceiros moderados, temperatura bem fria


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:39)

Neva com força na covilha!


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 09:42)

O céu abriu, a temperatura aqueceu,* 5.6ºC
*
35km a nordeste e a 770/780 metros de altitude, já baixou dos 2ºC
*




*


----------



## ppereira (14 Fev 2016 às 09:44)

Já neva bem na Guarda.
Mas a Temperatura mantém-se positiva...


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:45)

Que maravilha!


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 09:48)

MSantos disse:


> Água-neve!!! 4.1ºC. Ela está tão perto!



Parou de chover novamente, mas no ultimo aguaceiro ainda foi visível alguns "pingos" a cair mais lentamente que outros, penso que já foi de água-neve, temperatura está em 4.0ºC, o problema é a falta de precipitação, vejo grandes abertas de céu azul para Oeste...


----------



## Serrano (14 Fev 2016 às 09:48)

Já esteve a nevar no Sarzedo, mas sem acumular...


----------



## gomas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:50)

penso que o frio em altitude vai começar a entrar agora 
neva com intensidade nas serras penso que a cota desca mais
sensaçao de frio alta


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 09:52)

está um ar gélido mesmo, mal se abre a janela! 
chove fraco, ainda não voltou a cair saraiva


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 09:55)

O frio mais "agressive" ainda nem sequer entrou...
Vamos aguardar!


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:55)

Por aqui esta tudo branquinho devido ao granizo


----------



## keipha (14 Fev 2016 às 10:00)

Trovão agora.


----------



## boneli (14 Fev 2016 às 10:03)

Aqui em montalegre tudo branco a volta mas aqui na vila nada.


----------



## keipha (14 Fev 2016 às 10:06)

Aguaceiro com algum granizo á mistura


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Fev 2016 às 10:06)

Podem acompanhar através do meu smartphone o evento em Viseu.
https://www.periscope.tv/bejacorreia/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 10:10)

boneli disse:


> Aqui em montalegre tudo branco a volta mas aqui na vila nada.


No próximo aguaceiro já ficará!

Web cam de Verin: http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/verin


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 10:10)

Quando cai um aguaceiro, fica um ar mesmo gélido.
Chuva moderada, vento forte.
*5.1ºC* com a temperatura ainda a baixar

P.S Desceu até aos *4.2ºC *com este aguaceiro.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 10:10)

bejacorreia disse:


> Podem acompanhar através do meu smartphone o evento em Viseu.
> https://www.periscope.tv/w/1ypJdWWYmnVGW



Apenas se vê a mesa da tua cozinha!


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Fev 2016 às 10:14)

MSantos disse:


> Apenas se vê a mesa da tua cozinha!


Enganei-me no link  
Foi esta filmagem que fiz agora: https://www.periscope.tv/bejacorreia/1jMJgWWEwbXJL


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 10:16)

já se vai registando alguma atividade elétrica
http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php

continua a chover fraco. Ainda não se vê nada de branco na serra das Meadas


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Fev 2016 às 10:16)

Vou fazendo uns vídeos ao longo deste dia para acompanhamento meteorológico.
Fiquem atentos: https://www.periscope.tv/bejacorreia/


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Fev 2016 às 10:17)

bejacorreia disse:


> A nevar com alguma intensidade.
> http://ipcamlive.com/meteocovilha



E neva com mais de 5ºC!  http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-atuais-covilha-756m


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:19)




----------



## keipha (14 Fev 2016 às 10:19)

Logo após o aguaceiro a temperatura caiu a pique. Neste momento 5.0°.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 10:20)

Por aqui aguaceiros intensos e 6.0°C. O vento continua de Oeste a soprar com rajadas fortes.


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Fev 2016 às 10:20)

MSantos disse:


> Apenas se vê a mesa da tua cozinha!


Enganei-me no link, é este: https://www.periscope.tv/bejacorreia/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 10:21)

Mais relatos: Neva muito em Salto, Montalegre!
Pelo que o satélite mostra vai agravar a partir de agora.


----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2016 às 10:27)

A humidade baixa relativamente rápido entre aguaceiros. O ultimo aguaceiro foi há certa de 10 minutos e a humidade já vai em 88%.
Penso que os "ingredientes"  estão quase todos presentes, só falta os aguaceiros fortes "acertarem" no local.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 10:28)

Começa a acumular em Montalegre.
Imagens enviadas para o Meteo Tras os Montes:


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 10:32)

O Caramulo está ainda desprovido de neve mas com os próximos aguaceiros o cenário deve começar a mudar. Registo 5.7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

Bom dia .

Hoje até a barraca abana ...aguaceiros frios e vento ,com 6.3ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 10:36)

Numa questão de minutos:
Montalegre:





Mais fotos em https://www.facebook.com/MeteoTrasOsMontes/


----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2016 às 10:37)

O céu está com uma cor muito interessante, nas nuvens que se aproximam vêem-se as cortinas brancas e a cor da nuvem parece quase roxo.


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 10:42)

Recomeça a nevar com intensidade na covilha


----------



## boneli (14 Fev 2016 às 10:45)

Aqui em montalegre ja neva e bem.


----------



## Sérgio Gonçalve (14 Fev 2016 às 10:45)

Bom dia a todos.
Será que já há (ou vai aparecer) alguma neve na serra da Lousã?
Tenho 2 pirralhos em "pulgas" para ver neve...
Obrigado.


----------



## bartotaveira (14 Fev 2016 às 10:46)

Está a nevar com força por aqui!


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 10:46)

Novo aguaceiro, moderado a forte, vento forte e gélido.
Temperatura de *4.1ºC* e ainda a descer.

P.S.
10:51 Chuva forte com granizo pelo meio, *3.6ºC*
10:54 Fase final do aguaceiro, *3.3ºC*, mínima do dia.


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 10:46)

Neva em Vila Pouca de Aguiar!
Neva em Seia!
Neva na Covilhã!
Neva em Baião!
Informacao do meteo tras os montes


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 10:49)

volta a descarregar 
chove de novo moderado por aqui


----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

Granizo minúsculo agora. Tem de cair com mais força para vir neve.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 10:52)

Em Vila Real o dia amanheceu com aguaceiros e por vezes o sol apareceu.
Agora chove moderadamente.
Vento moderado, por vezes forte.


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Fev 2016 às 10:55)

Nevou agora em Viseu

https://www.periscope.tv/bejacorreia/1mnxeDDvyAqJX


----------



## Serrano (14 Fev 2016 às 10:56)

Mais um aguaceiro de neve no Sarzedo, com a temperatura a não baixar dos 4°C...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:59)




----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 10:59)

Por Lamego a chuva parece começar a querer passar a neve
temperatura atual de 3ºC
10 mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 11:00)

A estação de Trancoso está com arrefecimento interessante, e não chove.
*1,4ºC* de momento.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I90581016#history


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Fev 2016 às 11:01)

trovoada


----------



## amarusp (14 Fev 2016 às 11:04)

Em Loriga a temperatura baixou para 0.9º tudo se conjuga para um nevão!


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 11:06)

está bem escurinho por aqui, continua a chover moderado







entretanto deu-se agora conta de uma pequena derrocada mesmo aqui ao lado do prédio, provavelmente durante a noite...






off topic: Hoje vão haver muitos jogos dos distritais que não se deverão realizar de tarde devido à neve na zona de montalegre etc


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2016 às 11:06)

Boas, por aqui granizo durante 5 minutos e temperatura caiu para 8,0°C


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 11:08)

*3.7ºC*
Céu azul por cima de mim, a temperatura parece já não estar a subir tanto, nos momentos em que não chove.
Vai-se instalando o frio.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 11:10)

Tenho a informação que neva abaixo dos 500 metros na zona de Chaves... pois neva antes da chegada a Santo António de Monforte na subida de Chaves para a minha aldeia onde neva com intensidade!

Mais uma foto:





Lamas de Olo... mais fotos e videos no https://www.facebook.com/MeteoTrasOsMontes/.


----------



## ppereira (14 Fev 2016 às 11:11)

Pela Guarda nevou bem durante uns 20 minutos e depois parou. Ainda acumulou nos terrenos mas derreteu logo a seguir.
Volta a nevar com intensidade agora, mas sempre com a temperatura a rondar os 0 graus... Vamos ver se isto melhora.
O problema aqui é sempre a falta de precipitação


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 11:22)

Por aqui acaba de cair mais um aguaceiro que deixou no fim uma espécie de granizo que contra o vidro dos carros se desfazia. 
Registo  6.7ºC devido ao sol que surge entre aguaceiros...


----------



## PedroSarrico (14 Fev 2016 às 11:23)

Como está no Caramulo?


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 11:24)

Aqueceu até aos *5.1ºC*
Céu muito nublado, com alguma abertas
Acumulado: *10.4mm*

A24 Bigorne, Lamego


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 11:26)

Neste momento o sol brilha em Vila Real.
Registo 7ºC


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 11:27)

Neste momento 2,6ºC e já água com neve


----------



## jotackosta (14 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

Chuva, granizo e boas abertas!
*5ºC

4mm*


----------



## gomas (14 Fev 2016 às 11:34)

ceu nublado 
parece que falta precipitaçao para nevar


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 11:35)

*5.8ºC*
Já algum tempo sem precipitação, boas abertas.


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 11:37)

gomas disse:


> ceu nublado
> parece que falta precipitaçao para nevar



Vamos ter fé que vamos ver neve pura, basta haver precipitação
A temperatura é de 2,8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 11:38)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Como está no Caramulo?


Neste momento ainda não tem acumulação.  Mas aguardemos por aguaceiros mais fortes.


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 11:40)

daqui da Régua já se vê branco na parte mais alta da Serra das meadas, ao lado de lamego!
não chove neste momento


----------



## keipha (14 Fev 2016 às 11:41)

Depois de uma rápida descida da temperatura durante o aguaceiro, agora a temperatura vai subindo lentamente. Nesta altura 7°C. Espero que isto não se mantenha, senão hoje não há neve por aqui.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 11:41)

Agora céu muito escuro.
Chove (gotas muito pequenas) com alguma intensidade.
A sensação térmica desceu subitamente.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 11:44)

Enorme trovão em Vila Real!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (14 Fev 2016 às 11:44)

trovada por aqui


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2016 às 11:45)

Boas, por agora não chove, a temperatura subiu, estando nos 9,2°C vento de N e 9,7mm de precipitação.


----------



## salgado (14 Fev 2016 às 11:46)

Bom dia. primeiro aguaceiro de neve aqui no sabugal. Ainda sem acumulação.


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 11:46)

por aqui o sol espreita agora! venha ela


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 11:48)

Thundersnow????


----------



## Serrano (14 Fev 2016 às 11:51)

Ainda começou a acumular dentro do Sarzedo, mas foi de pouca duração, no entanto, chegou para deixar a paisagem branca acima dos 900msnm...


----------



## Brito (14 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Aqui por Seia ja tem nevado mas sem acumular... Agora de momento nao vai nada do céu ..vamos la ver como será a partir de agora. Mas nao acredito em acumulaçoes por aqui a precipitaçao começa a ficar escassa


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Acabo de ouvir um trovão. Deve ser daquele  arco de células que vem nesta direcção.  A temperatura já está a subir demais.


----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2016 às 11:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Acabo de ouvir um trovão. Deve ser daquele  arco de células que vem nesta direcção.  A temperatura já está a subir de mais.


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

Caiu agora granizo-chuva ou sleet como e que ei de distinguir a neve?


----------



## Silvaa91 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:01)

Larouco como estará?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:01)

Fonte: meteocovilhã


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 12:02)

*6.4ºC* Céu nublado


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 12:02)

já ouço trovoada ao longe!
volta a ficar tudo escuro e chove de novo moderado


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 12:03)

Aguaceiros acompanhados de pepitas de granizo. O Caramulo vai descobrindo e ainda nada


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Fev 2016 às 12:06)

Por aqui granizo


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:08)

gomas disse:


> ceu nublado
> parece que falta precipitaçao para nevar


 


joselamego disse:


> Vamos ter fé que vamos ver neve pura, basta haver precipitação
> A temperatura é de 2,8ºC


 
já deve andar ai


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 12:09)

que estoiro! Trovoada forte aqui agora


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:11)

Há poucos minutos nos arredores de Bragança


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 12:14)

continua a trovoada e a chuva moderada


----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2016 às 12:15)

Rajadas violentas com granizo pequeno.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 12:18)

Quase, quase a nevar... falta o quase... ainda é chuva.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (14 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

VILA REAL disse:


> Quase, quase a nevar... falta o quase... ainda é chuva.


verdade


----------



## PedroSarrico (14 Fev 2016 às 12:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aguaceiros acompanhados de pepitas de granizo. O Caramulo vai descobrindo e ainda nada


É sempre a mesma coisa. A cota de neve no Caramulo deve ser sempre a mais alta do país continental lol.
Aposto que na Freita já deve ter nevado alguma coisa


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 12:22)

Lamego continua água/neve
temperatura de 3ºC
Ouvem-se trovões


----------



## Silvaa91 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:22)

Alguem com vista para o Larouco?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:24)

*Duas pessoas retiradas de casa parcialmente soterrada
Não há feridos a registar.*

Duas pessoas tiveram que ser retiradas durante a noite de uma habitação que ficou parcialmente soterrada devido a um desabamento de terras no Peso da Régua, disse à Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil. O responsável pela Proteção Civil Municipal, Manuel Saraiva, explicou que durante a noite se verificou um deslizamento de terras oriundos de uma vinha nova, onde se verificaram trabalhos nos terrenos há pouco tempo, que soterrou cerca de metade de uma casa situada numa quinta na freguesia de Mouramorta e Vinhós, na região do Douro, distrito de Vila Real.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/cm_ao_min..._de_casa_parcialmente_soterrada_na_regua.html


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2016 às 12:26)

Chove com descida da temperatura 6,9°C e 10,2mm


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 12:26)

Já nevou por instantes na cidade de Vila Real.
Vamos aguardar pela tarde.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (14 Fev 2016 às 12:27)

ja se ve alguns farrapos


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Fev 2016 às 12:30)

As estradas na Serra da Estrela encontram-se fechadas.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 12:31)

Novo aguaceiro, mas a temperatura agora não está a baixar como baixou nos aguaceiros da manhã
*4.9ºC*


----------



## carlitinhos (14 Fev 2016 às 12:32)

bem a "irmã pobre" da Estrela a nossa Gardunha nada de nada por aqui é sempre assim com entradas de NO fica tudo na Estrela, acompanhando e sonhando.


----------



## nipnip (14 Fev 2016 às 12:32)

Por aqui já tivemos de tudo esta manhã.

Chuva, vento, trovoada, granizo...

De momento algum vento vai caindo alguma neve intercalada com chuva


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2016 às 12:36)

Assim que pára de chuver sobe a temperatura  7,3°C


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Fev 2016 às 12:39)

Por aqui quase dá para todos os gostos:
-Chuva
-Granizo
-Sol
-Trovoada
-Vento

Só falta mesmo a neve...


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (14 Fev 2016 às 12:40)

já parou ainda deu para ver alguns flocos de neve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

carlitinhos disse:


> bem a "irmã pobre" da Estrela a nossa Gardunha nada de nada por aqui é sempre assim com entradas de NO fica tudo na Estrela, acompanhando e sonhando.


Essa imagem de Castelo Novo! Sublime!
Nunca vi a Gardunha assim!


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 12:49)

em Penude está assim


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:55)

Ja neva na cidade


----------



## Brito (14 Fev 2016 às 13:00)

Em Seia nem neve nem chuva por agora


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 13:04)

boa aberta a passar agora por cima da Régua, finalmente vejo céu azul ao fim de alguns dias. sol espreita


----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2016 às 13:04)

Por Viseu infelizmente continua a chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

Mais um aguaceiro de granizo. ..


----------



## Brito (14 Fev 2016 às 13:12)

Chuva adeus neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 13:13)

Boas ....mais gravanada dela ,e vento forte e ,com 5.1ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 13:14)

Por volta das 11h estive no Castelo Rodrigo (820m), quando lá cheguei apanhei uma aberta,







Passados cerca de 20 minutos começou a ficar muito nublado e chegaram a cair uns flocos minúsculos que não dava para apanhar em foto. Depois olhei novamente para as antenas da Serra da Marofa e embora sem acumulação visível, senti o chamamento da neve! 






Quando lá cheguei ao topo da Serra, por volta das 12h, levava intensamente com flocos pequenos, a sensação de frio era extrema e nevava na horizontal devido ao forte vento, os pequenos flocos pareciam agulhas a bater contra a minha cara. Embora nevasse bem não acumulava, devido à pequena dimensão dos flocos e à temperatura positiva, segundo o termómetro do carro era de 1ºC no topo da Serra (978m).


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 13:14)

A Gralheira tem a webcam parada já à algum tempo, mas as 11h já estava a acumular bem.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 13:25)

*4.3ºC*
Aguaceiro fraco de chuva
Acumulado: *11.4mm* (160mm desde dia 10)


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (14 Fev 2016 às 13:26)

A serra do alvao esta branquinha


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

3.9ºC está a baixar rápido, e sem chover....
Touro, Vila Nova de Paiva (+/-800m)


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

Água-neve (mais água que neve)
*3.5ºC*

P.S. Durou apenas 1 minuto, o aguaceiro intensificou-se e a pouca neve derretida que se via, desapareceu. *3.1ºC*, nova mínima


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

Agora é tempo de sermos brindados em Vila Real com sol e uns ligeiros aguaceiros em simultâneo.


----------



## Beric D (14 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

Pomar da Rainha, Salto, Montalegre:


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Fev 2016 às 13:35)

Foram 30 segundos de neve 
https://www.periscope.tv/w/aZB6Bjg1...4bD6w-mSZ3NoszZkZL8xB67wbvKh8B-LkjL9qHZi763z-


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 13:36)




----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2016 às 13:37)

Água-neve neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 13:38)

Boas ...agora com sol e céu limpo,com 7.3ºC e vento


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 13:52)

chove moderado há cerca de 20/30min


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 13:54)




----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2016 às 13:57)

A nevar forte e feio na Gralheira!


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2016 às 13:59)

Boa tarde,
Aqui tem nevado mas apenas com acumulação acima dos 900m, o pouco tempo seguido que neva na Cidade e a temperatura positiva do solo não permite acumulação. Nas Penhas esta um verdadeiro temporal.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Novo aguaceiro, a ver até onde desce a temperatura. *4.2ºC *por agora, e apenas chuva.


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 14:12)

As estradas para a gralheira estão abertas ?


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 14:17)

de novo uma aberta e sol a espreitar depois de chuva moderada
vai ser assim toda a tarde, de aguaceiro em aguaceiro


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 14:18)

Novamente água-neve por um minutito, segunda ameaça do dia!!!!
A temperatura foi aos* 2.8ºC*, nova mínima.

Agreste no aeródromo


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 14:21)

Stinger disse:


> As estradas para a gralheira estão abertas ?



Esta passa pelo Montemuro e está fechada, não sei acerca das outras.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

No Alvão a neve é residual... uma nevascada e nada mais.


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 14:36)

Nickname disse:


> Esta passa pelo Montemuro e está fechada, não sei acerca das outras.



Não consigo ver o vídeo no tapa bahh.

Queria ir por entre os rios e subir la em cima


----------



## Goku (14 Fev 2016 às 14:36)

Sabem-me dizer como estão as estradas quem dão acesso a Castro Daire?


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 14:38)

Goku disse:


> Sabem-me dizer como estão as estradas quem dão acesso a Castro Daire?



Vindas de sul? Não tenho certezas, mas eu diria que estão desimpedidas, em Castro Daire não deve haver neve acumulada.
Quanto muito pode estar fechada a N321 que liga Castro Daire a Cinfães pelo meio da Serra do Montemuro.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Fev 2016 às 14:39)

Boa tarde! 
Saí de Braga, fui por Vieira do Minho, Serra da Serradela, Zebral e neste momento estou em Salto. 
Apanhei neve com fartura. Está tudo coberto. Tenho fotos e vídeos. 
Logo irei partilhar convosco


----------



## Paulo H (14 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

Águaceiros moderados tocados a vento com rajadas. 
No vidro do carro percebem-se cristais nas gotas descongeladas de chuva.


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 14:41)

Nickname disse:


> Vindas de sul? Não tenho certezas, mas eu diria que estão desimpedidas, em Castro Daire não deve haver neve acumulada.
> Quanto muito pode estar fechada a N321 que liga Castro Daire a Cinfães pelo meio da Serra do Montemuro.



Vou tentar ir por entre os rios , espero conseguir ir apanhar algo


----------



## Paulo H (14 Fev 2016 às 14:42)

Agora granizo tipo areia!


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 14:43)

por aqui chove forte e feio de novo


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 14:43)

Stinger disse:


> Vou tentar ir por entre os rios , espero conseguir ir apanhar algo


Por esse lado não sei o que será melhor, eu para ver neve na zona do Montemuro,saíndo de Viseu, nem precisava de sair da N2, na zona de Bigorne chega aos 1000 metros e é uma estrada que raramente fecha nestas situações.

Entretanto, céu nublado e *4.1ºC* por aqui


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 14:44)

Nickname disse:


> Por esse lado não sei o que será melhor, eu para ver neve na zona do Montemuro,saíndo de Viseu, nem precisava de sair da N2, na zona de Bigorne chega aos 1000 metros e é uma estrada que raramente fecha nestas situações.



Pois ... So tenho esta hipótese e a Freita . O marao deve estar a nevar muito e com os camiões e para esquecer ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 14:45)

Boas ....mais uma vazada de chuva e vento ...nesta via-se muitos flocos há mistura,desceu bem,com 3.8ºC e 8.0mm


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 14:47)

Por Lamego apenas água/neve ...não passa disto...temperatura atual de 2,5°C


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

Stinger disse:


> Pois ... So tenho esta hipótese e a Freita . O marao deve estar a nevar muito e com os camiões e para esquecer ...



Vou ver se descubro se a N321 está fechada!!
Mas acho que não, senão já tinha visto em jornais de notícias aqui da zona.


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 14:49)

Nickname disse:


> Vou ver se descubro se a N321 está fechada!!
> Mas acho que não, senão já tinha visto em jornai de notícias aqui da zona.



Vou sair agora de casa , se descobrires algo diz


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Sol e chuva ,vai nos 9.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

joselamego disse:


> Por Lamego apenas água/neve ...não passa disto...temperatura atual de 2,5°C



Uma amiga minha publicou um vídeo de Arneirós, já com alguma neve acumulada. 

À falta do vídeo (por ser privado), fica um print:


----------



## Brito (14 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

Novo aguaceiro de neve a minutos agora sol


----------



## PedroNTSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

*Covilhã*


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

continua a chover moderado

o Douro está a subir, desde manhã nota-se bem a subida já, deverá continuar a subir ao longo do dia


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

AnDré disse:


> Uma amiga minha publicou um vídeo de Arneirós, já com alguma neve acumulada.
> 
> À falta do vídeo (por ser privado), fica um print:



Obrigado André pela foto ....Arneirós fica a 620 m altitude ...a cidade a 540 m...daí aqui ser água /neve....


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2016 às 15:07)

Esta manhã.

Aqui em casa.

A 1100m de altitude.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

Mas que grande desilusão o Caramulo me saiu agora já nem com cotas de 600m.  Por aqui vento forte, chuva misturada com granizo e 5.5°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2016 às 15:11)

Boas, 12,0mm com 6,3ºC e vento de NW


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 15:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas que grande desilusão o Caramulo me saiu agora já nem com cotas de 600m.  Por aqui vento forte, chuva misturada com granizo e 5.5°C


Com 5,5 de Temperatura aí pela tua zona, no Caramulo devia haver alguma neve....não digo acumular mas pode cair alguma


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 15:13)

Novo aguaceiro, mas muito ligeiro.
*3.8ºC*
Acumulado:* 13.8mm*

P.S E pela 1ª vez no dia, vejo este símbolo na estação do aeródromo !! Será? Mesmo assim não acredito


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 15:16)

Por aqui acho que resta esperar que o próximo evento de neve seja mais significativo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 15:16)

Fonte: O primeiro nevão do ano- Guarda
*Rádio Altitude FM *


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

joselamego disse:


> Com 5,5 de Temperatura aí pela tua zona, no Caramulo devia haver alguma neve....não digo acumular mas pode cair alguma



Eu até ia dar um salto lá acima, mas infelizmente apanhei uma daquelas gripalhadas que me impossibilita de tal... Eu também tinha como critério quando a temperatura andasse pelos 5ºC e pouco seria provável nevar lá em cima e já aconteceu pelo menos umas 3 ou 4 vezes. Mas desta vez é diferente, das outras vezes o periodo de maior frio que se podia conjugar com a precipitação era de noite, hoje é durante a tarde e quando o Sol abre a temperatura sobe... Mas isto não devia ser desculpa...

Compreender este Caramulo é como dar um nó na cabeça, um dia destes tem que estar aqui a cair água-neve para lá nevar


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 15:31)

Nickname disse:


> Novo aguaceiro, mas muito ligeiro.
> *3.8ºC*
> Acumulado:* 13.8mm*
> 
> P.S E pela 1ª vez no dia, vejo este símbolo na estação do aeródromo !! Será? Mesmo assim não acredito



Até é provável mas o WU(http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=40.536,-8.091&sp=IVISEUDI3) mete o mesmo símbolo para aqui e como sabemos nada de nada, se bem que eu acho que o eu tenho designado por granizo é algo diferente, aquilo são umas barrinhas com comprimentos não maiores que 1 cm e são muito transparentes ao contrário das bolas de granizo....


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 15:33)

Uiii....Já caiu neve em Lamego....neve na cidade....sem acumular....mas neve....a serra meadas também já tem neve
Temperatura atual de 3°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 15:33)

Acabo de ouvir pela emissora das beiras que vão caindo lá em cima ''uns farrapinhos com vento forte que rapidamente desaparecem''


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 15:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Acabo de ouvir pela emissora das beiras que vão caindo lá em cima ''uns farrapinhos com vento forte que rapidamente desaparecem''



miséria 
Aqui baixou aos *3.3ºC* no fim deste último aguaceiro


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 15:38)

Eu quase diria que está um sol primaveril em Vila Real.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 15:41)

MSantos disse:


> Por volta das 11h estive no Castelo Rodrigo (820m), quando lá cheguei apanhei uma aberta,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui o problema é a falta de precipitação, não há forma de chegarem cá os aguaceiros, entretanto o Sol vai brilhando em F.C.Rodrigo, valeu pela minha subida à Marofa, senão não via neve, aqui a 650m, no máximo tivemos alguns segundos de água-neve, com um ou outro floco perdido no meio, mas isto ainda não acabou, pode ser que ainda dê para ver alguma coisa mais consistente aqui em Figueira.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2016 às 15:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu até ia dar um salto lá acima, mas infelizmente apanhei uma daquelas gripalhadas que me impossibilita de tal... Eu também tinha como critério quando a temperatura andasse pelos 5ºC e pouco seria provável nevar lá em cima e já aconteceu pelo menos umas 3 ou 4 vezes. Mas desta vez é diferente, das outras vezes o periodo de maior frio que se podia conjugar com a precipitação era de noite, hoje é durante a tarde e quando o Sol abre a temperatura sobe... Mas isto não devia ser desculpa...
> 
> Compreender este Caramulo é como dar um nó na cabeça, um dia destes tem que estar aqui a cair água-neve para lá nevar



Dado que a entrada é de Noroeste, a acumulação de neve nas vertentes este será menor que a acumulação nas vertentes oeste.
Portanto, deve estar a nevar no Caramulo mas nas vertentes opostas a Tondela. 

Entretanto na Gralheira continua a acumular:


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 15:53)

joselamego disse:


> Uiii....Já caiu neve em Lamego....neve na cidade....sem acumular....mas neve....a serra meadas também já tem neve
> Temperatura atual de 3°C



já tinha dito de manhã, desde as 12h se consegue ver da Régua, a neve nas meadas

por aqui não chove agora, e o sol já espreitou


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205590066139248&id=1480881145

Neve em Lamego...flocos a cair


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 15:58)

A temperatura estabilizou nos *3.9/4ºC*
Aproxima-se a hora em que o gfs dava cota de 500m para Viseu, as 18h, (não que eu tenha esperanças de algo mais que água-neve).


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 16:12)

Novo aguaceiro, com pouca neve pelo meio, maioritariamente chuva.
Desceu a *2.6ºC*, nova mínima.


----------



## baojoao (14 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

Parece que vai ser como sempre. Neve só em sonhos. Continua a chuva e o vento


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 16:25)

Aqui ouvi de novo um valente trovão.  Deve vir aí mais granizo. Continuo a registar 5.5°C


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

vai nevando em Pedras Salgadas e Vila Pouca também, informação do relato do jogo de futebol


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 16:38)




----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 16:38)

Já acumula no Caramulo.


----------



## ppereira (14 Fev 2016 às 16:41)

Na guarda para mim foi uma pequena desilusão. Nevou por vezes com intensidade mas não o suficiente para ficar tudo branco. Acumulação nesta zona só a partir dos 900 m


----------



## DRC (14 Fev 2016 às 16:43)

Aguaceiros fortes de neve esta tarde no Sabugal:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 16:52)

Boas...tudo mais calmo de momento,sol,pouco vento e com 5.5ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

A acumulação de neve no Caramulo ainda é pouca e acima dos 800m, com os aguaceiros que estão a caminho deve acumular mais.

Foi preciso a temperatura descer aqui aos 5ºC...


----------



## Goku (14 Fev 2016 às 16:56)

Nickname disse:


> Vindas de sul? Não tenho certezas, mas eu diria que estão desimpedidas, em Castro Daire não deve haver neve acumulada.
> Quanto muito pode estar fechada a N321 que liga Castro Daire a Cinfães pelo meio da Serra do Montemuro.



Sim, venho do Sul pela Auto-Estrada.


----------



## baojoao (14 Fev 2016 às 17:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A acumulação de neve no Caramulo ainda é pouca e acima dos 800m, com os aguaceiros que estão a caminho deve acumular mais.
> 
> Foi preciso a temperatura descer aqui aos 5ºC...



Já se vê de  minha casa. Reacende-se a esperança.


----------



## Ricardo Silva Guarda (14 Fev 2016 às 17:16)

Na guarda existem todas as condições só falta saber que precipitação se espera nas próximas horas. Já nevou bem e acumulou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 17:24)

Boas...com 5.3ºC e no horizonte tudo negro ,vento aumentar,será desta que vai haver alguma coisa .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

Boas, por aqui 5,9ºC e 14,2mm de


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2016 às 17:30)

Umas fotos desta manhã.


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 17:42)

Montemuro com neve e estrada cortada quase no topo


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 17:42)

*2.8ºC*
A precipitação vai escasseando.


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 17:47)

por aqui a Régua parece que tem uma bolha e a chuva deixou de passar por cá. pelo radar passa tudo ao lado


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:47)

Volta a nevar em Bragança e eu vivo na zona mais baixa da cidade


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:51)

O problema aqui em Bragança é o mesmo de sempre,  as montanhas que retêm a precipitação


----------



## PedroSarrico (14 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A acumulação de neve no Caramulo ainda é pouca e acima dos 800m, com os aguaceiros que estão a caminho deve acumular mais.
> 
> Foi preciso a temperatura descer aqui aos 5ºC...


Será que neva mais? E durará até amanhã de tarde?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:54)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

Boas...com sempre,as nuvens já vão fugindo mais para o interior,por aqui o céu já vai ficando limpo,lá fora está a ficar bem fresco ,com 4.3ºC.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

Aqui vão as minhas fotos de hoje.
Fui por Vieira do Minho, Serra da Serradela, Zebral e Salto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Será que neva mais? E durará até amanhã de tarde?



É possível que neve ainda nas próximas horas e que acumule mais um pouco, haja aguaceiros para isso... Quanto à neve ficar até à tarde ponho as minhas dúvidas, se ela se aguentar toda a manhã já é uma sorte.


----------



## Serrano (14 Fev 2016 às 18:10)

3°C no Sarzedo, com a queda de neve a intercalar com abertas, por isso, o branco só reina a partir dos 850msnm, aproximadamente...


----------



## carlitinhos (14 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

bom afinal a Gardunha la recebeu dois ou tres aguaceiros mais fortes e acumulou alguma neve a partir da Casa do Guarda ( para quem conhece dá para visualizar), pelas 16:00 caiu bem chegou a nevar em Algongosta, tenho algumas fotos mas tenho de ver como colocar no forum,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 18:22)

Fui dar voltinha com o 4 patas há rua,já com ambiente de congelador ,com 3.7ºC e vento de N gélido .


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:24)

*Douro mobiliza máquinas e operacionais para limpar estragos do mau tempo*

Dezenas de bombeiros e funcionários municipais estão, este domingo, a proceder a operações de limpeza e desobstrução de vias em Mesão Frio, Peso da Régua e Santa Marta de Penaguião, onde o mau tempo provocou avultados prejuízos.

"É tanta coisa que eu nem sei fazer um balanço a isto, já que são tantas as derrocadas, tantos os muros caídos, tantas estradas. Neste momento ainda temos algumas zonas isoladas. Estamos a tentar voltar à normalidade, mas está complicado", afirmou à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara de *Mesão Frio*, Alberto Pereira.
A zona* sul do distrito de Vila Real* foi atingida este fim de semana pela chuva intensa e vento fortes que estão a provocar estragos nestas *regiões do Douro vinhateiro*, de socalcos e de encostas acentuadas.

Alberto Pereira referiu que tem no terreno, *"há mais de 72 horas", uma equipa permanente de oito homens, três máquinas e duas carrinhas*, que estão a resolver os casos mais graves.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=5029505


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 18:28)

*2.5ºC*, mínima do dia
Céu com grandes abertas, vento fraco.
Acumulado: *15mm*

1.6ºC no aeródromo às 18h


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

Vai nevando, mas a acumulação é difícil, falta o frio.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Tarde de passeio por aqui.
Neve sem acumulação em *Vila Nova de Paiva*.

Já em direcção a S. João de Tarouca, nevava intensamente e com acumulação na freguesia de *Touro* (cerca de 800m), aldeia de *Porto da Nave* (922m) e, num pequeno desvio, *Alvite* (920).

Pela *Lapa *(900m), alguns vestígios de acumulação de neve.

Pelo concelho de Viseu, passei por *Cota* com água-neve aos 650m e neve aos 700m. Ainda subi à *Serra de Cota *onde caía uma neve fraca, com alguma acumulação.

O vento forte foi constante, flocos de neve grandes, belo efeito


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui vão as minhas fotos de hoje.
> Fui por Vieira do Minho, Serra da Serradela, Zebral e Salto.


Magníficas!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

Acho que o frio está acabar. Estão a passar por aqui bons aguaceiros mas a temperatura até está a subir, 5.5ºC.


----------



## keipha (14 Fev 2016 às 19:11)

Vi agira no FB que no Caramulo está ou esteve a nevar bem neste último aguaceiro.

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1075227452508393?view=permalink&id=1228169087214228


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

já não chove há algumas horas aqui. pelo radar parece que ainda vem aí qualquer coisa.. mas não deve tardar a acabar este evento.
e eu já a pensar no próximo 
o caudal do Douro também parece que está controlado, desta vez a cheia não foi tão alta como em janeiro


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 19:40)

Este evento foi fraquinho.
Espero que o que resta do Inverno, ou no início da primavera, nos traga algo mais «substancial».
Nevadas no início de Abril não são assim tão raras e têm proporcionado que cotas médias-baixas recebam os desejados flocos e acumule um pouco de neve.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

*3.1ºC*
Chuviscos


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2016 às 19:45)

Neva com alguma intensidade neste momento, na minha zona os carros já estão brancos.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2016 às 19:48)

jotackosta disse:


> Tarde de passeio por aqui.
> Neve sem acumulação em *Vila Nova de Paiva*.
> 
> Já em direcção a S. João de Tarouca, nevava intensamente e com acumulação na freguesia de *Touro* (cerca de 800m), aldeia de *Porto da Nave* (922m) e, num pequeno desvio, *Alvite* (920).
> ...



Bom percurso. Só faltou seguir por Vilarinho, subir o Teixelo (Tarouca) até Várzea da Serra. E depois seguir até ao Mezio. Nesse percurso devias apanhar mais neve.

Tive azar no fim-de-semana. Devia ter ido a Várzea este fim-de-semana e não no anterior. eheh!

Entretanto a GNR anda a acudir a quem está retiro das estradas da serra da Gralheira:


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 19:57)

volta a chuva finalmente


----------



## jotackosta (14 Fev 2016 às 20:06)

AnDré disse:


> Bom percurso. Só faltou seguir por Vilarinho, subir o Teixelo (Tarouca) até Várzea da Serra. E depois seguir até ao Mezio. Nesse percurso devias apanhar mais neve.
> 
> Tive azar no fim-de-semana. Devia ter ido a Várzea este fim-de-semana e não no anterior. eheh![/Q



A determinada altura a ideia era essa, ir até Várzea da Serra. Mas não tinha a certeza do percurso. Lembro-me de ter visto "Vilarinho" e toda uma Serra onde devia estar a nevar bem. Falta-me conhecer esse cantinho e, pelo que vi ao longe, teria apanhado mais neve como dizes. Graças às tuas indicações, lá irei numa próxima! 

E sim, este fim de semana era o ideal! Muita chuva ontem, ventos fortes, neve e até umas boas abertas a deixar ver o sol e o céu azul entre as nuvens baixas!


----------



## Beric D (14 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

Sai de Braga em direcção ao Barroso cerca das 14h.

Em 1º lugar, paisagem absolutamente fantástica do Gerês na estrada nacional que passa por Salamonde, Ruivães, etc.. Parece os Alpes!

Depois foi sempre a nevar a partir dos 700m (Venda Nova) com acumulação. Vila de Salto completamente pintada de branco. Depois subi até às Alturas do Barroso (1100-1200m) e tinha uma acumuação incrível, arrisco dizer que maior que no ano passado! Começou a nevar com uma intensidade que nunca tinha visto, por volta das 16h!

Serra do Barroso completamente branca até aos 800m +-  Muito bom!
Adorava amanhã ter tempo de ir ao Gerês. Do que vi ao longe, deve ter uma acumulação incrível acima dos 1100m 

Fotos vêm depois, quando as passar para o pc


----------



## xtremebierzo (14 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

Boas un par de videos aqui na autoestrada de esta tarde cando empezaba a nevar



Agora empeza a acumulacion de neve, nevando con intensidade


----------



## jonaslor (14 Fev 2016 às 20:16)

Por Loriga nevou  chegando mesmo a juntar da parte da tarde.. Começou de manha mas só à tarde é que juntou... (14:25m)
Deixo algumas fotos em :

http://loriganet.blogspot.pt/2016/02/neve-em-loriga-14022016.html


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 20:16)

Aguaceiro moderado/forte, o mais forte desde as 14 horas, mas infelizmente a temperatura já vai em subida,* 3.5ºC*


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 20:24)

AnDré disse:


> Bom percurso. Só faltou seguir por Vilarinho, subir o Teixelo (Tarouca) até Várzea da Serra. E depois seguir até ao Mezio. Nesse percurso devias apanhar mais neve.
> 
> Tive azar no fim-de-semana. Devia ter ido a Várzea este fim-de-semana e não no anterior. eheh!
> 
> Entretanto a GNR anda a acudir a quem está retiro das estradas da serra da Gralheira:



A mim pouco faltou para chegar ao topo do Montemuro e depois gralheira , se tivesse ido maia cedo tava como essa gente ai ... Se fosse sozinho sem a maria não me importava de ai ficar umas horas xD


----------



## Zoelae (14 Fev 2016 às 20:37)

Neva com intensidade na minha aldeia e já há acumulação. 
Temos uma extensa mancha de precipitação sobre o norte de Trás-os-Montes e o sul da Galiza no radar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 20:38)




----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 20:39)

tanta chuva que tem vindo de norte no radar e o marão não deixa passar nada pra cá, impressionante lol
chega ali e esfuma-se tudo


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 20:49)

A temperatura aqui já vai nos 6ºC está a subir a bom ritmo. Veremos como vai estar o Caramulo amanhã pela manhã, mas de modo geral no meio de tanta precipitação fiquei um pouco desapontado com a temperatura aqui, que não baixou dos 5ºC e ainda com a grande dificuldade que o Caramulo teve em acumular neve... Quem me dera outro dia 15 de Fevereiro de 2010 


O vento começou agora a soprar moderado a forte à chegada de aguaceiros.


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

costuma-se dizer "quem não chora, não mama" e aí está 
volta a cair bem. chove moderado!


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 20:56)

Segundo amigos neva com intensidade em Bragança.

Que saudades desses 7 Invernos que passei em Bragança...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 21:09)

Mais umas belas fotos da neve.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 21:15)

Serra do Alvão com neve:


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

Boas!

Depois de muitas horas sem precipitação chove agora com alguns flocos muito derretidos no meio da chuva, mas vêm-se bem na luz do poste de iluminação publica, considero isto o prémio de consolação. 

Estão 3.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois de muitas horas sem precipitação chove agora com alguns flocos muito derretidos no meio da chuva, mas vêm-se bem na luz do poste de iluminação publica, considero isto o prémio de consolação.
> 
> Estão 3.7ºC



Agora que a temperatura já começou o processo de subida é que vem lá precipitação, isto é mesmo para gozar com os pobres.

Por volta das 19h cheguei a ter 2.3ºC, sem precipitação, agora mesmo com a chuva a temperatura já não desce como ocorria de manhã, ou seja o frio em altitude já não deve ser o mesmo. De qualquer das formas continua a chover, por vezes com uns flocos perdidos com 3.8ºC. Olhando para o radar parece que vem lá mais precipitação, vamos ver o que dá.


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2016 às 21:58)

Em São Bartolomeu,  o sitio mais alto de Bragança,  salvo o erro,  nevava agora mesmo e acumulava bem! Agora faltou a luz!!!


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 21:59)

MSantos disse:


> Agora que a temperatura já começou o processo de subida é que vem lá precipitação, isto é mesmo gozar com os pobres.
> 
> Por volta das 19h cheguei a ter 2.3ºC, sem precipitação, agora mesmo com a chuva já não desce como ocorria de manhã, ou seja o frio em altitude já não deve ser o mesmo. De qualquer das formas continua a chover, por vezes com uns flocos perdidos com 3.8ºC. Olhando para o radar parece que vem lá mais precipitação, vamos ver o que dá.



Chove moderado agora, parece-me 100% chuva com 4.0ºC. E pronto, parece me que no que toca a neve estamos conversados por hoje. É esperar pelo próximo evento!


----------



## salgado (14 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

E não é que a precipitação vem por aí abaixo (norte para sul) passando montes e vales! Espero que não pare na guarda que aqui temos uma temperatura boa pra nevar...


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

E falha a luz na cidade inteira... Continua a nevar mas agora de forma fraca. Temperatura de 1,3°C.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

*H2otel, Unhais-da-Serra, Covilhã*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

Boas...tudo calmo...quase sem vento,algumas nuvens a virem de norte ,com 4.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.6ºC / 10.9ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

Chove moderadamente. Vento fraco. 4º.C de temperatura.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 22:11)

E eis que se deu um volte-face, cai neve com chuva de novo a temperatura começou a baixar rapidamente, estão 3.1ºC, quem me mandou dar o evento por encerrado?


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 22:15)

salgado disse:


> E não é que a precipitação vem por aí abaixo (norte para sul) passando montes e vales! Espero que não pare na guarda que aqui temos uma temperatura boa pra nevar...



A precipitação deve estar a chegar ao Sabugal, como estão as coisas por aí?


----------



## salgado (14 Fev 2016 às 22:31)

Cai uma nevezita muito miudinha, quase nem se vê.


----------



## ppereira (14 Fev 2016 às 22:33)

Volta a nevar na Guarda.
Já não esperava


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2016 às 22:44)

Tropecei nesta foto, não sei se será de hoje, mas aqui fica a partilha.

Barragem de Santa Luzia, 650m de altitude.







Foto de Susana Brás (?)


----------



## jotackosta (14 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

Fica um vídeo de hoje...pela N329

E uma foto também de hoje da* Fonte dos Clérigos* (construída em 1734) na Lapa, uma das três nascentes do *Rio Vouga*. A transbordar 




Vouga - Nascentes by Joao Costa, no Flickr


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 22:49)

Mais um aguaceiro forte com *4.4ºC*
Acumulado: *17mm*


----------



## Brito (14 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

falta de precipitação não há...

há e pouco frio já em altitude... e pena ...


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

São Bartolomeu ( Bragança)


----------



## jotackosta (14 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

Por enquanto não chove mas, olhando o radar, vem aí da forte!

*4,6ºC*


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 23:11)

continua a chuva moderada


----------



## cm3pt (14 Fev 2016 às 23:24)

Bela foto. Tenho outra.


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2016 às 23:25)

jotackosta disse:


> Fica um vídeo de hoje...pela N329



Excelente vídeo e que belo nevão! Isso foi a que cotas?


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 23:27)

Para mim, em Lamego o evento foi razoável, isto porque vi a cair neve na cidade, mesmo sem acumular, apenas na serra meadas acumulou... mas já foi um lavar das vistas ver a neve a cair durante uns minutos...
Temperatura atual de 3ºC


----------



## jotackosta (14 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

actioman disse:


> Excelente vídeo e que belo nevão! Isso foi a que cotas?


Thanks 

Nesse percurso andei entre os 850/950m de altitude.


----------



## Nickname (15 Fev 2016 às 00:03)

_Dia 14/02_
Máxima: *8.4ºC* ( às 0:00)
Mínima: *2.5ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *18.3mm*

Agora sigo com *5.1ºC* e chuvisca


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2016 às 00:11)

Em Lamego a temperatura subiu 
Estão 5°C e chuviscos


----------



## huguh (15 Fev 2016 às 01:13)

ainda pode vir mais algum aguaceiro mas daqui da minha parte dou por terminado o evento!
foram belos dias de chuva persistente, que não teve tanto impacto no Douro como no mês passado já que espanha não descarregou como em janeiro e a chuva foi mais concentrada no litoral e por aqui pelo distrito de vila real

venha o próximo!


----------



## Dematos (15 Fev 2016 às 01:16)

E acabou de cair mais um forte aguaceiro! vento a acalmar; estrelas no céu; 7,5°C!

O dia foi assim, aguaceiros com boas abertas pelo meio; só por um vez ou duas vi, mas por pouco tempo, agua/granizo.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2016 às 01:40)

Penhas Douradas já com um acumulado brutal de *461.7 mm* a meio do mês


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Fev 2016 às 07:09)

Bom dia, ontem foram 17,2mm, agora com 8,2°C e 1,0mm, mínima de 5,2°C.


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia.

Amanhece com uma ligeira acumulação (neve acima de 700-750m).


----------



## Scuderia (15 Fev 2016 às 08:32)

Ontem enviei algumas fotos para o Meteo Tras os Montes.

Deixo esta panorâmica que não consegui partilhar ontem pelo tlmv.

Montalegre ainda pela manhã de Domingo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2016 às 09:07)

Scuderia disse:


> Ontem enviei algumas fotos para o Meteo Tras os Montes.
> 
> Deixo esta panorâmica que não consegui partilhar ontem pelo tlmv.
> 
> Montalegre ainda pela manhã de Domingo.


Ainda não foi aquele nevão... mas de qualquer forma excelentes imagens!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 10:07)




----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2016 às 10:42)

Essa foto do Caramulo é de 2010
http://fotos.sapo.pt/freguesiaguardao/fotos/?uid=eOQFzmndauZ3AzvKc4cg


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 10:57)

Vince disse:


> Essa foto do Caramulo é de 2010
> http://fotos.sapo.pt/freguesiaguardao/fotos/?uid=eOQFzmndauZ3AzvKc4cg



Ok, eu acabei por a publicar porque não fazendo referencia á data em que foi tirada, pressupus que fosse actual.


----------



## godzila (15 Fev 2016 às 11:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tropecei nesta foto, não sei se será de hoje, mas aqui fica a partilha.
> 
> Barragem de Santa Luzia, 650m de altitude.
> 
> ...


De facto a foto é lindíssima mas não é deste ano, a foto é de 2010.

Esta é uma foto de ontem, desculpem a qualidade mas já eram 6 da tarde e a luz já não ajudava, dá para ver que a neve é muito menos, a barragem está mais cheia e as piscinas fluviais estão num local diferente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2016 às 11:58)

Bom dia  .

Sol e um vento doido e ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 12:13)




----------



## huguh (15 Fev 2016 às 13:44)

por aqui céu nublado com abertas e sol
Muito frio e por vezes algum vento


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

Paulo H disse:


> Agora granizo tipo areia!


Peço desculpa ´por fazer o quote de um post de ontem.

Ontem, sensivelmente pela hora deste post do Paulo, caiu-me um bocado de gelo no corrimão da varanda, desfez-se todo e fiquei com um bocado de gelo agarrado á swet. Parecia groupel quase derretido, e quase que não fez barulho nenhum, tirando um ligeiro splash no corrimão. Se fosse granizo teria feito um boc audível, digo eu.

Edit: esqueci-me do quote .


----------



## huguh (15 Fev 2016 às 14:45)

aqui uma comparação de uma foto de ontem e uma de hoje, embora na de ontem com a chuva não se visse tão bem
Assinalado do lado direito está o cais que uso (pelo menos enquanto não está debaixo de água ), para a partir de casa ver se o rio está a subir ou descer

Foto de ontem





Tirei esta foto agora e como podem ver em relação a ontem está um pouco mais baixo, embora seja mais perceptível a olho nu.
Do lado esquerdo podem ver parte do cais da Junqueira ainda debaixo de água


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2016 às 15:24)

Boas ...mais nublado neste momento,vento de N aumentar e ,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2016 às 17:29)

Boas...já chegou o novo sensor exterior ...fiz o pedido pela Espanha,da marca Oregon,o outro morreu no dia 7 ,novamente com dados a 100% ,lá fora o ambiente vai ficando ,céu mais limpo pela zona ,com 10.7ºC e algum vento de NNE.


----------



## Nickname (15 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

*4.7ºC*, a caminho de uma boa mínima.

Máxima: *10.2ºC*
Um dia mais solarengo finalmente, já estava cansado de tanta chuva para ser honesto...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2016 às 19:57)

Boas...céu limpo e um vento gélido e seco ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 20:34)

*Chuva destrói vários hectares de patamares de vinha*

Os prejuízos causados pelo mau tempo do último fim-de-semana em terrenos agrícolas e na rede viária de Santa Marta de Penaguião, na região do Douro, atingem o “meio milhão de euros”. Quem o diz é o presidente da Câmara de Santa Marta de Penaguião, Luís Machado, que criticou as intervenções feitas nos patamares de vinha.

Segundo o autarca, a situação mais crítica aconteceu na freguesia de Fontes onde a chuva arrasou “entre três a quatro hectares de vinha”, situados na zona do Património Mundial do Douro.

Luís Machado afirma que a reconversão da vinha tradicional em patamares, apoiada por fundos estatais, está a “ser feita com pouca responsabilidade”. “Há muitos locais onde a reconversão foi feita recentemente, mas a rede viária, por exemplo, não foi devidamente protegida”, afirma.

O presidente lamenta que seja permitido fazer intervenções nos patamares durante o inverno, o que deixam os solos instáveis. “Temos grandes áreas de terras nestas condições que ficam muito vulneráveis e colocam em perigo as populações e as estradas”, critica.

http://agriculturaemar.com/chuva-destroi-varios-hectares-patamares-vinha/


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2016 às 20:49)

Boas!

No dia de hoje o céu apresentou nebulosidade, desde o pouco ao muito nublado, dei conta de pelo menos um aguaceiro por volta da 13h. 

Espera-se uma bela mínima por aqui na próxima madrugada, neste momento o meu sensor já marca *2.1ºC*.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

Boas, hoje do trabalho vi a encosta da serra da estrela a brilhar ao sol, fazia um contraste na paisagem deslumbrante, foi um dia nublado com períodos de sol que no fim da tarde se traduzia a céu praticamente limpo, agora com 2,2°C   sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

Boas ...céu limpo e sem vento,temperatura a descer bem,com 6.5ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Fev 2016 às 22:24)

A Serra da Estrela vista pelo talento de *Pedro Lopes*...


----------



## mhenriques (15 Fev 2016 às 23:40)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A Serra da Estrela vista pelo talento de *Pedro Lopes*...


EhEhEh, a imagem do meu avatar é desta curva!!!


----------



## Norther (15 Fev 2016 às 23:45)

Esta bem bonita e quarta a ver se fica melhor para la ir dar umas voltas no fim de semana.
 Por aqui neste momento a temperatura ronda os 4ºC, com céu limpo e com vento fraco.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Fev 2016 às 23:49)

Frio por aqui 

*1ºC* e já se nota a geada.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 23:50)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, hoje do trabalho vi a encosta da serra da estrela a brilhar ao sol, fazia um contraste na paisagem deslumbrante, foi um dia nublado com períodos de sol que no fim da tarde se traduzia a céu praticamente limpo, agora com 2,2°C   sem vento.



Se puderes, partilha o camadão de geada  que muito provavelmente se formará por aí.


----------



## panda (15 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

Boas... Céu limpo e algum vento 
Temperatura atual 4.3ºC e 52%Hr
Aparente 2ºC
Máxima de hoje 10.2ºC


----------



## Nickname (15 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

*2ºC*, mínima do dia


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 00:24)

*-7,1ºC* na torre,serra da estrela.
http://meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m

O ECMWF mete minima de *-12ºC*, acho demasiado baixo.
http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Guarda/Serra_da_Estrela_-_Torre/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2016 às 00:44)

Tenho a sorte de ter esta vista a partir de casa. Amanhã, com mais tempo, a ver se consigo tirar uma foto melhor (sem fios de electricidade, etc) 
*Serra da Estrela*, no seu tom invernal, a meio da tarde:




Serra da Estrela by Joao Costa, no Flickr


----------



## Stinger (16 Fev 2016 às 01:02)

Serra de Montemuro


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Fev 2016 às 07:31)

Bom dia, uma boa camada de geada com -1,5°C céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2016 às 07:44)

Bom dia.

Manhã de geada com várias estações daqui a registar valores da ordem de -4ºC, o meu sensor vai marcando -2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2016 às 08:24)

*-0.4ºC *Céu limpo, boa camada de geada

Mínima: *-1.2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

Bom dia!

Manhã gelada aqui na zona raiana da Beira Alta, registei *-2.3ºC* de mínima, o valor mais baixo desde que vim para F.C.Rodrigo. .

Por agora manhã luminosa de Sol, sem uma única nuvem no céu.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2016 às 09:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> *-7,1ºC* na torre,serra da estrela.
> http://meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m
> 
> O ECMWF mete minima de *-12ºC*, acho demasiado baixo.
> http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Guarda/Serra_da_Estrela_-_Torre/hour_by_hour.html



A mínima ficou-se pelos *-8.2ºC* na Torre!  

http://meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2016 às 10:23)

Bom dia .

Está mesmo um frio fresco ,com 7.7ºC e vento gélido .


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2016 às 11:11)

A Gralheira mantém-se pintada de branco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2016 às 12:08)

*8.3ºC*
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, o sol brilha...


----------



## panda (16 Fev 2016 às 12:55)

Boas... Céu limpo e vento moderado a forte
Temperatura atual 6.7ºC e 42%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada 2.7ºC. Windchill -2


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (16 Fev 2016 às 13:04)

Bom dia..eu vou de visita ao continente e, como vai estar muito frio e adoro neve, pergunto se durante o dia (4a ou 5a feira) terei oportunidade de ver neve em Guarda... Ou Bragança... Ou algum lugar a que seja fácil aceder por comboio a partir de Coimbra... Ou em ultimo caso autocarro... Espero a vossa compreensao  a neve aqui nos açores é rara e tenho saudades já  cumprimentos e obrigado!

PS: Escrevi já esta publicação na previsão de curto prazo, mas aconselharam-me a perguntar também aqui. Muito obrigado


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Bom dia..eu vou de visita ao continente e, como vai estar muito frio e adoro neve, pergunto se durante o dia (4a ou 5a feira) terei oportunidade de ver neve em Guarda... Ou Bragança... Ou algum lugar a que seja fácil aceder por comboio a partir de Coimbra... Ou em ultimo caso autocarro... Espero a vossa compreensao  a neve aqui nos açores é rara e tenho saudades já  cumprimentos e obrigado!
> 
> PS: Escrevi já esta publicação na previsão de curto prazo, mas aconselharam-me a perguntar também aqui. Muito obrigado


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Fev 2016 às 13:12)

Boa tarde.
Em Bragança certamente que haverá neve, não na cidade mas nas aldeias e na serra da Nogueira. No entanto sem transporte próprio é complicado. Eu por exemplo irei até à neve na quarta à noite,  mas será para a nogueira uma vez que aí deve nevar logo que chegar a precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2016 às 13:32)

Boas .

Céu limpinho  e vento ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2016 às 14:13)

*9.3ºC
*
Céu pouco nublado, o vento intensificou-se ligeiramente.
Hoje está-se bem melhor ao sol que à sombra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2016 às 14:33)

Boas ...vento mais calmo,tarde soalheira,com 11.1ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

Boa acumulação de neve na Torre. Finalmente já conseguiram abrir as pistas.









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.509552122583644.1073742032.144361572436036&type=3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

Boas...tarde soalheira com algum vento,com 9.1ºC e o vento de N já gelar o ambiente .


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

*5.4ºC*
Temperatura vai descendo rápido a caminho de outra mínima negativa, vento fraco.
Máxima: *9.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2016 às 19:01)

Vai descendo,com 6.8ºC e o ventou a fraco.


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Por Bragança tive a mínima mais baixa do ano com *-4,1ºC, *contudo a ausência de vento deixou o dia bem agradável! A máxima ainda foi aos 13,4ºC.


----------



## huguh (16 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

dia sem nada de especial a assinalar por aqui, continuação de ontem com algumas nuvens, sol e fresquinho fresquinho 

o Douro mantém-se com bom caudal embora mais baixo que nos ultimos dias, ainda assim suficiente para continuar a inundar as partes mais baixas do cais


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2016 às 19:32)

Boas!

Dia frio aqui pela raia da Beira Alta, com acentuada sensação de frio devido ao vento, que mesmo sem ser muito forte aumentou bastante a sensação de frio. 

Por agora caminhamos para mais uma mínima que deverá ser negativa, registo 3.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2016 às 20:53)

*3.1ºC*, quase sem vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2016 às 22:05)

Boa noite. A mínima de hoje foi* -0.3ºC *com geada fraca ainda assim nos locais mais expostos dado o vento fraco ou brisa que quase sempre estiveram presentes.

De momento registo *1.8ºC *e céu limpo com vento nulo ou fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Boas...noite calma,quase sem vento ,com 4.8ºC e 51%HR.~

Dados de hoje 2.4ºC / 11.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2016 às 22:27)

*2.2ºC*
Temperatura algo estagnada de momento, mas não quer dizer que se prolongue madrugada a fora.
A temperatura desce bem desde uma hora antes do pôr do sol até às 22h +/-, depois tem um longo período em que pouco baixa, e depois tem nova queda das 3/4h ao raiar do Sol.


----------



## lmg (16 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

Boa noite a todos.

Por aqui forte geada de manhã, com o sol a brilhar durante todo o dia.
Actualmente com 1.1ºC.

Dados de hoje: *-1.6ºC* / *7.7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2016 às 22:45)

lmg disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Por aqui forte geada de manhã, com o sol a brilhar durante todo o dia.
> Actualmente com 1.1ºC.
> ...


Bem-vindo(a)!


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

Aqui em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo o frio vai-se instalando, registo agora 1.1ºC. 
Já se notam alguns sinais de geada sobre os carros.


----------



## Stinger (16 Fev 2016 às 23:03)

huguh disse:


> dia sem nada de especial a assinalar por aqui, continuação de ontem com algumas nuvens, sol e fresquinho fresquinho
> 
> o Douro mantém-se com bom caudal embora mais baixo que nos ultimos dias, ainda assim suficiente para continuar a inundar as partes mais baixas do cais





Interessante , na foz do douro até que ia baixo o caudal .... via se bem as bases da ponte do freixo e ai está com o cais debaixo de agua ....


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2016 às 23:18)

Vento nulo, céu limpo e *0.8ºC
*
Será que a mínima ainda vai ser batida?


----------



## panda (16 Fev 2016 às 23:35)

Temperatura atual 2ºC e 64%Hr
Máxima de hoje 9ºC


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2016 às 00:06)

*1.1ºC*
Lá vai descendo paulatinamente...
_
16/02_
*9.6ºC*/*-1.2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2016 às 00:13)

Despeço-me já em terreno negativo, registo *-0.2ºC*. 

Boa noite!


----------



## huguh (17 Fev 2016 às 00:27)

Stinger disse:


> Interessante , na foz do douro até que ia baixo o caudal .... via se bem as bases da ponte do freixo e ai está com o cais debaixo de agua ....



pois... acaba por ser normal já que quando aí sobe um metro ou 2 já aqui subiu uns 4 ou 5
demora sempre mais a normalizar por cá


----------



## Dematos (17 Fev 2016 às 01:08)

Por aqui 3,5°C! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2016 às 01:27)

Aqui está difícil a passagem aos negativos.
Céu limpo, brisa fraca e* 0.0ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2016 às 01:42)

*-0.3ºC *até está a descer mais rápido que o que esperava.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2016 às 02:59)

O ritmo de descida está lento, mais intrigante é que nem há vento.
Sigo com *-0.5ºC *há que tempos e céu limpo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Fev 2016 às 07:11)

Bom dia, mais uma camada de geada com céu muito nublado, com -2,0°C


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2016 às 09:24)

*1ºC*
Céu muito nublado.
Mínima: *-1.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2016 às 10:26)

Bom dia .

Noite mais fria deste ano...baixou até 0.7ºC ,manhã mais limpa ,de momento mais nublado e vento fraco,com 7.1ºC 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2016 às 10:56)

Boas ....novamente sol ,o vento virou para SSW....temperatura vai subindo,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2016 às 12:10)

*5.6ºC*
O céu mantém-se muito nublado, vento fraco.
Ambiente fresquinho na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Boas...mais nublado e o vento a refrescar o ambiente ,com 9.5ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Imagens da neve na Serra da Estrela [Fotos de Manuel Ferreira]










































Mais fotos: https://www.facebook.com/fotografiamanuelferreira/?fref=ts


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

*6.8ºC*, belo dia de Inverno.
Céu totalmente nublado, vento intensificou-se na última hora.

P.S. Apenas 4.5ºC no aeródromo às 13 horas.


----------



## huguh (17 Fev 2016 às 13:44)

já temos a precipitação a começar a entrar pelo litoral norte!
por aqui céu muito nublado e 

o Douro desde ontem não baixou e continua como na última foto que coloquei ontem, a inundar as partes mais baixas do cais


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Boa tarde. Segue-se um dia frio com a temperatura máxima até agora de 7.9ºC, atualmente estão 7.8ºC.
A mínima foi* -1.5ºC* com geada mais abundante, mínima que podia ter sido bem mais baixa se não fossem as nuvens.

Entretanto já vai chuviscando


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2016 às 15:11)

*6.6ºC*
Primeiros chuviscos por agora, vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (17 Fev 2016 às 15:13)

já chove moderado aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2016 às 15:36)

Boas...o céu vai ficando mais carregado ,ainda sem chuva,com 9.3ºC e algum vento fresco.


----------



## Dematos (17 Fev 2016 às 16:09)

A minima chegou aos 0,6°C.

Céu muito nublado; vento fraco; 10,3°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

Segundo informação de seguidores do Meteo Tras os Montes, em Montalegre neva!


----------



## Ricardo Silva Guarda (17 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

Na Guarda ja chove. Para ja temperatura muito alta psra haver queda de neve


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

Fiz agora a estrada Vinhais-Bragança e neva com muita intensidade a partir de cerca de 800m


----------



## huguh (17 Fev 2016 às 16:33)

vai chuviscando fraco..
alguém sabe porque é que o mapa dinâmico do radar não está a funcionar?


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:33)

À entrada da cidade junto ao continente cai água-neve


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2016 às 16:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> À entrada da cidade junto ao continente cai água-neve


Já?! 800m


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:35)

Sim mais ou menos 700m


----------



## Dematos (17 Fev 2016 às 16:37)

A começar a pingar! 10,0°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:38)

Penso que vai ser um bom nevão a partir dos 800m


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2016 às 16:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que vai ser um bom nevão a partir dos 800m


Penso que por esta hora a cota prevista era de1000-1200m


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

Pois por isso tenho alguma expectativa.  Havia bastante frio acumulado e segundo um amigo meu já neva muito na aldeia do Portelo, em direcção a montesinho


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

Tive agora a ver os modelos e era de 1400-1200m


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

A cota de neve em Trás - Os - Montes está dentro do previsto pelo IPMA, embora me pareca que  a cota está a baixar rapidamente.  É provável que nas próximas horas comecem a suceder  - se os relatos de queda de neve.


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pois por isso tenho alguma expectativa.  Havia bastante frio acumulado e segundo um amigo meu já neva muito na aldeia do Portelo, em direcção a montesinho


A que altitude fica?


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:43)

Penso que a partir das 20 deverá nevar na cidade


----------



## Ricardo Silva Guarda (17 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

jonas disse:


> Tive agora a ver os modelos e era de 1400-1200m


Qual a possibilidade de cair neve na guarda?


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

jonas disse:


> A que altitude fica?


Cerca de 750m


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Fev 2016 às 17:00)

Chuva em Vila Real.


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2016 às 17:00)

Ricardo Silva Guarda disse:


> Qual a possibilidade de cair neve na guarda?


É bastante daqui a umas horas deve começar a cair alguma coisa por aí 

Ou daqui a minutos quem sabe!


----------



## huguh (17 Fev 2016 às 17:02)

finalmente já temos registo do mapa dinâmico do radar do ipma
continua a cair certinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2016 às 17:07)

Boas...já chegou algum tempo ,em forma de aguaceiros,7.9ºC...a descer.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2016 às 17:09)

A chuva passou agora a neve na Gralheira!







Vamos ver o que acumula.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 17:10)

Em Bragança já vai nos 3.3°


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2016 às 17:24)

Já vai pegando. E vê-se cair com intensidade.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 17:29)

2.7° falta pouco


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> 2.7° falta pouco


Não está a cair chuva- neve?


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2016 às 17:34)

Aqui também alguma neve no meio da chuva.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2016 às 17:35)

jonas disse:


> Não está a cair chuva- neve?


Eu vivo na parte mais baixa da cidade...Quando cair agua-neve aqui é sinal que já neva na cidade!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

A neve na serra do Alvão é muito residual:Não tarda deverá cair uma camada nova.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

Boas...vai pingando,com 7.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

Dia frio, a máxima não passou dos *8ºC*.

De momento chove com *5,7ºC*

*3mm*


----------



## panda (17 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

Boas... Hoje foi a madrugada deste Inverno  mais fria por aqui, com uma mínima de  -2.4ºC
De momento chove e vento fraco, com 5.4ºC e 94%Hr
acumulada 2.2mm


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2016 às 18:37)

*4.9ºC* chuva fraca, vento fraco

Hoje a chuva está com dificuldade em ultrapassar o eixo Montemuro-Caramulo.
*2.8mm* desde que caíu a primeira gota há 3 horas atrás.
Extremos do dia:
*7.5ºC* /*-1.6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

Boas!

Dia bem frio por aqui, a mínima foi ainda mais baixa que ontem, registei* -2.7ºC*. 

De manhã por volta das 8h o céu estava praticamente limpo e ainda havia alguma geada, mas rapidamente o céu ficou nublado e cada vez mais escuro, o que não deixou a temperatura subir muito. Por volta das 16h começou a chover com intensidade moderada e nunca mais parou. Neste momento continua a chover  e registo *4.8ºC*, a temperatura está muito alta para ter esperança que caia alguma coisa que não seja chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2016 às 19:39)

Boas...continua ,agora mais moderada,com 6.7ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

Cessa a precipitação a norte e desce a cota de neve!


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2016 às 19:56)

o problema é que acabou se a precipitação, agora vem aguaceiros e isso é lotaria e é se algum chegar ao interior


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2016 às 20:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Cessa a precipitação a norte e desce a cota de neve!



É a nossa triste sina, fecha-se a torneira liga-se o congelador... Congelador ligado e torneira aberta só quando o rei faz anos...


----------



## Z13 (17 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

Há pouco na Serra de Nogueira, a cerca de 1100m de altitude.


----------



## Z13 (17 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

Na cidade, neblina e +2,6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui começou a chuver por volta das 15:30 até a pouco e parou nos 4,5mm, sigo com 7,0°C.


----------



## gomas (17 Fev 2016 às 21:23)

dia muito frio por aqui apenas chuva da parte da tarde
agora tudo calmo


----------



## amarusp (17 Fev 2016 às 21:33)

Estrada Lagoa Comprida-Torre e Piornos-Torre, na Serra da Estrela cortada motivado pela à queda de neve!


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2016 às 21:44)

Aguardo alguns aguaceiros, mas para já céu praticamente limpo, 5.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## gomas (17 Fev 2016 às 21:46)

penhas douradas com 0 graus alguma precipitaçao
essa sob a forma de neve a torre vai mesmo congelar nao aconselho visitas a serra


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2016 às 21:48)

Fraquinho  em termos de precipitação hoje, mas valeu pelo frio.
*3.8ºC, *o carro já estava a marcar apenas 2.5ºC na estrada que liga Cavernães a Rio de Loba(a 600 metros altitude) aqui há coisa de 10 minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

Boas...já passou a ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 5.9ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2016 às 22:32)

Iniciam-se os aguaceiros com 4ºC.


----------



## lmg (17 Fev 2016 às 22:33)

Boa noite a todos.

Dia com chuva persistente durante toda a tarde.
Actualmente com 4.7ºC.

Dados de hoje: *11.3ºC* / *-1.1ºC*


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Fev 2016 às 23:02)

Céu pouco nublado.
4ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Serrano (17 Fev 2016 às 23:39)

3°C no Sarzedo, com algum vento e nebulosidade do lado da Serra...


----------



## panda (17 Fev 2016 às 23:47)

Temperatura atual 4.9ºC e 79%Hr
acumulada 5.7mm

Dados de hoje  -2.4ºC / 9.3ºC


----------



## huguh (17 Fev 2016 às 23:57)

já não chove desde tarde... foi uma frente fraquinha por aqui
  noite calma e fresquinha


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2016 às 01:14)

*1.6ºC* vento nulo
Mais quente que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2016 às 01:48)

Neve corta EN 321 entre Castro Daire e Cinfães


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2016 às 08:29)

Bom dia  .

Manhã fresquinha com algum gelo ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 4.6ºC e 79%HR.

Dados de ontem 0.7ºC / 11.0ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2016 às 08:29)

*1.6ºC* Céu pouco nublado, vento praticamente nulo.
Mínima: *1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2016 às 09:58)

Boas ....tudo calmo ,sem vento,sol já vai aquecendo o ambiente,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2016 às 10:37)

*5.6ºC *
Alguma nebulosidade a entrar, sem vento.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2016 às 10:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Neve corta EN 321 entre Castro Daire e Cinfães



Desta vez, a chuva que caiu antes de passar a neve (pouca), fez com que a mesma não acumulasse.

Webcam da Gralheira, de momento:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2016 às 11:03)

Boas...já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens ,com 10.8ºC e vento ainda fraco.


----------



## cova beira (18 Fev 2016 às 11:46)

segundo o europeu pode haver precipitação esta tarde no interior, a acontecer penso que será de neve a partir dos 500/600 metros


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

Boas!

A mínima desta noite foi de *1.1ºC*, não deu para ir aos negativos. De manhã quando saí de casa um pouco antes das 9h já não havia nenhum sinal de geada.

Por agora céu muito nublado e na estação do WU de Pinhel estão 5.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

Boas...mais sol,vento aumentar ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

E uma nuvem decide passar e começam a cair flocos!


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2016 às 13:47)

ferreira5 disse:


> E uma nuvem decide passar e começam a cair flocos!



Ia precisamente perguntar aos brigantigos como ia a coisa, visto estar a aparecer convecção no Nordeste, como modelado de forma ténue pelos modelos.

Não será nada muito generalizado infelizmente, mas pelo menos algumas zonas "sortudas" a cotas médias verão uns flocos! 

E atenção que com frio instalado e convecção, muito provavelmente teremos cotas algo abaixo das apresentadas nos meteogramas GFS. Pelo menos é a percepção geral que temos tido de os globais subestimarem sempre o frio já instalado.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Fev 2016 às 13:49)

rozzo disse:


> Ia precisamente perguntar aos brigantigos como ia a coisa, visto estar a aparecer convecção no Nordeste, como modelado de forma ténue pelos modelos.
> 
> Não será nada muito generalizado infelizmente, mas pelo menos algumas zonas a cotas médias verão uns flocos!


Sim existe muita convecção,  principalmente nas serras a norte e leste onde se vêem cortinas de neve


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2016 às 13:50)

*7.8ºC*
Metade do céu coberto por nuvens, quase sem vento.

Ontem só as Penhas Douradas e Montalegre tiveram um máxima mais baixa que Viseu-aeródromo (5.8ºC), situação invulgar.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2016 às 14:05)

Também já presenciei a precipitação de algumas partículas sólidas aqui por Bragança. Está agora um aguaceiro mais intenso a sul, pode ser que atinja a cidade. 
7ºC neste momento.


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2016 às 14:12)

E com temperaturas bem positivas! A convecção a fazer das suas aliadas a uma H.R. a rondar os 50% coisa que também ajuda!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2016 às 14:46)

Boas ,sol e nuvens,vento de N,com 11.6ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2016 às 15:38)

El Puente de Sanabria ahora mismo:






Autor: FernandoCP. Fuente

Será poca cosa, eso sí


----------



## james (18 Fev 2016 às 16:01)

Segundo informação de um familiar meu que se encontra em Bragança, está a nevar aí na cidade de Bragança.


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2016 às 16:06)

*9.3ºC*
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Máxima: *10ºC*


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

Caiu um forte aguaceiro de graupel e possivelmente também alguma neve, o que deixou uma pequena acumulação nos carros, pelo menos em algumas zonas da cidade. A temperatura também desceu consideravelmente, 2,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

Por volta das 13;30h tirei umas fotos a algumas partículas de graupel.








Pelas 16h caiu um aguaceiro bem mais intenso, mas nessa altura não pude fazer nenhuma foto.


----------



## excalibas (18 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Confirmo Graupel em Bragança por volta das 16.40.
Na rua derretia ao tocar no chão mas junto à parede ainda acumulou um pouco.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

17h35





SAT24


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

Estos días bastante cerquita de Chaves, en Chandrexa de Queixa y Montederramo (Macizo Central Ourensán) están así:































Autor: AURIA. Fuente y Reportaje completo aquí


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2016 às 19:21)




----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

*4.1ºC *vento fraco

Números redondos hoje
Máxima: *10ºC*
Mínima: *1ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Fev 2016 às 19:59)

Pareciam bolinhas de esferovite!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2016 às 20:02)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco...vai fazendo ,com 7.3ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2016 às 20:12)

Céu limpo agora e já está a gelar, os carros já apresentam uma película de gelo. 2ºC por aqui.


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

Pek disse:


> Estos días bastante cerquita de Chaves, en Chandrexa de Queixa y Montederramo (Macizo Central Ourensán) están así:
> 
> 
> Autor: AURIA. Fuente y Reportaje completo aquí



Normal! Isso está a cotas que rondam os 900m e Chaves não chega aos 400m...

Em todo caso bonitas fotos da Galiza. 




Pedro1993 disse:


> ...



Pedro1993 isso é onde? Colocaste as fotos, muito bonitas, mas nem uma referência quanto à sua localização. É para a malta adivinhar ou quê?


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2016 às 20:51)

actioman disse:


> Normal! Isso está a cotas que rondam os 900m e Chaves não chega aos 400m...
> 
> Em todo caso bonitas fotos da Galiza.
> 
> ...



A localização da fotos está na descrição por debaixo das mesmas. Esta é a descrição: A neve chegou à Serra do Açor, a Chãs d'Égua, Freg. do Piódão, Conc. de Arganil,14-02-2016. Foto de: "Casa da Quelha"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

Boas...algum vento de NNE,com 6.5ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## gomas (18 Fev 2016 às 21:14)

dia frio por aqui
sensaçao de frio elevado os carros já apresentam gelo vai ser uma madrugada fria
talvez a unica de este inverno


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2016 às 21:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A localização da fotos está na descrição por debaixo das mesmas. Esta é a descrição: A neve chegou à Serra do Açor, a Chãs d'Égua, Freg. do Piódão, Conc. de Arganil,14-02-2016. Foto de: "Casa da Quelha"



Obrigado. Ao que parece por algum motivo que desconheço (talvez velocidade lenta), aparecem-me as fotos e a descrição não. Após vários reloads da página consegui ver o que dizes em algumas das fotos!


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2016 às 21:37)

*2.8ºC* mais frio que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Fev 2016 às 22:51)

Boa noite. A manhã foi gelada com geada e gelo ainda que a mínima tenha sido 0.4ºC.
A noite segue fresca mas com uma brisa mais frequente que impede uma descida mais rápida da temp.

Temp. Atual: 3.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

Boas...vento moderado de NNE e ,com 6.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.1ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2016 às 23:20)

actioman disse:


> Normal! Isso está a cotas que rondam os 900m e Chaves não chega aos 400m...
> 
> Em todo caso bonitas fotos da Galiza.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Quizás no me he expresado del todo bien en mi anterior mensaje. La idea no era una comparación "competitiva" sino reflejar la cercanía de ambas zonas y el hecho de que a pesar de no pertenecer administrativamente al mismo territorio, para mí son "lo mismo". Al final los límites y las fronteras no son más que líneas humanas artificiales que no pueden romper la unidad paisajística, cultural, identitaria y natural de los territorios. Y te lo digo yo, que siendo de la zona de La Raya/ A Raia en Zamora (más concretamente de Figueruela de Arriba), me siento en Petisqueira, Guadramil o Varge como en casa. El mismo territorio, la misma gente maravillosa 

Perdón por el "off topic"


----------



## panda (18 Fev 2016 às 23:50)

Boas... Dia marcado por sol e nuvens
Temperatura atual 6ºC e 60%Hr
Vento de N por vezes moderado

Dados de hoje  0ºC / 9.1ºC


----------



## Nickname (19 Fev 2016 às 00:24)

*1.2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Fev 2016 às 07:43)

Bom dia, por aqui formou-se uma bela camada de geada com -2,3°C neste momento, céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2016 às 07:49)

Bom dia.

Manhã com gelo e também alguma geada nas ruas aqui da cidade. Uma das geadas mais severas da temporada com -8ºC na relva e entre -4ºC / -5ºC em algumas estações. O meu sensor vai registando -3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia .

Ceu limpo e vento de NNE,com 5.0ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

Estas fotos devem de ser da passada terça-feira, data em que foram publicadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2016 às 09:52)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã com gelo e também alguma geada nas ruas aqui da cidade. Uma das geadas mais severas da temporada com -8ºC na relva e entre -4ºC / -5ºC em algumas estações. O meu sensor vai registando -3ºC.



Valores valentes!
Muito provavelmente a precipitação que caiu por aí na tarde de ontem deve ter potenciado ainda mais a intensidade da geada/gelo, tanto no solo como noutras superfícies.


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2016 às 11:21)

De facto a chuva e alguns flocos que ainda se viram ontem à tarde associados aos *-4,7ºC* que a minha estação registou, deixaram as estradas e os passeios vidrados! Até os carros estavam "impraticáveis"!!


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2016 às 11:28)

Boas!

Estou fora do meu posto de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Ontem durante a tarde caiu por lá um intenso aguaceiro de graupel, por volta das 17h30.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2016 às 11:49)

Boas ....muito sol ,com 11.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (19 Fev 2016 às 11:50)

*8.8ºC*
Hoje está uma manhã mais amena, e  pelo segundo dia consecutivo a mínima foi positiva.
Céu praticamente limpo, pouco ou nenhum vento.
Mínima: *0.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2016 às 12:54)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## actioman (19 Fev 2016 às 13:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Imagens da neve na Serra da Estrela [Fotos de Manuel Ferreira]
> 
> 
> Mais fotos: https://www.facebook.com/fotografiamanuelferreira/?fref=ts





Pedro1993 disse:


> Estas fotos devem de ser da passada terça-feira, data em que foram publicadas.



Já estavam "sinalizadas" pelo Joaopaulo. Mas estão realmente muito bem captadas! 

Já agora os meus parabéns aos pessoal que ontem mais uma vez viu o branco elemento! Este ano tudo conta, nem que sejam situações fugazes como estas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2016 às 14:35)

Boas ...muito sol e com 14.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2016 às 14:44)

Esta manhã:











Esta manhã, as ruas estavam de facto com bastante gelo, mas no pontos mais complicados já tinha sido espalhado sal.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2016 às 14:45)

Por agora sol e 8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Fev 2016 às 15:30)

*12.2ºC*, céu quase limpo, vento nulo.
A temperatura está a subir mais que aquilo que esperava.
Sabe bem estar ao Sol hoje, depois destes últimos dias mais frescos.


----------



## Nickname (19 Fev 2016 às 18:06)

Já vai em queda abrupta *9.7ºC*, depois de uma máxima de* 12.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2016 às 18:11)

Boas...o sol foi-se ,já vai refrescando,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Boas...vai descendo,com 9.0ºC e vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2016 às 21:57)

Boas...hoje a descer mais devagar,com 7.7ºC e vento de N.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

*3.7ºC*, vento nulo, de tarde ainda soprou fraco a moderado durante um certo período.


----------



## gomas (19 Fev 2016 às 22:23)

dia de hoje solarengo
manha branquinha devido a itensa geada que se formou 
sigo com um ar gélido


----------



## huguh (19 Fev 2016 às 22:39)

por aqui uma tarde bem agradável com o solzinho que esteve, depois para  a noite o frio chega em força

o Douro ainda continua a inundar as partes mais baixas do cais, quase uma semana depois!


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2016 às 07:28)

Bom dia, geada com céu limpo, -3,0°C  barómetro em alta.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2016 às 07:53)

Neste momento -2,5ºC

Por Coja, Arganil



HPIM6460 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr



HPIM6461 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2016 às 10:14)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de céu limpo ...sol vai aquecendo devagar,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (20 Fev 2016 às 11:13)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 6.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2016 às 12:52)

Boas ...mais quentinho ,com 14.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Nickname (20 Fev 2016 às 13:40)

Ainda que pelas previsões tudo indique que não seja para durar, hoje sai-se à rua e sentimos que a Primavera está aí ao virar da esquina. * 13.1ºC *com céu limpo, mas até parecem estar mais, a mínima também foi a mais alta dos últimos dias, com* 1.3ºC*


----------



## Stinger (20 Fev 2016 às 14:12)

huguh disse:


> por aqui uma tarde bem agradável com o solzinho que esteve, depois para  a noite o frio chega em força
> 
> o Douro ainda continua a inundar as partes mais baixas do cais, quase uma semana depois!




Continuo sem perceber mesmo durante essa semana toda como é possivel ...

No freixo durante esta semana toda andou até baixinho , nao sei que gestao existe para na regua andar sempre cheio e no freixo andar vazio ...


----------



## Nickname (20 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

*14ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

Boas...tarde em cheio ,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2016 às 16:21)

Boas...bela tarde ,com 14.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (20 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

*15ºC *céu limpo, vento nulo. Máxima: *15.6ºC*, nova máxima de Fevereiro.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2016 às 20:01)

Boas, 7,0°C e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2016 às 20:33)

Boas...noite lua grande ,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (20 Fev 2016 às 20:52)

*8.4ºC*, bem mais ameno que nas noites anteriores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2016 às 21:46)

Boas...vai descendo devagar,com 10.0ºC e 48%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 15.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2016 às 05:24)

Bom dia, neste momento 0,9°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2016 às 06:32)

Boas, por agora com 1,0°C céu nublado


----------



## Meteolouco (21 Fev 2016 às 09:34)

Bom dia a todos :-)
com +7ºC e alguma geada por aqui e céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2016 às 10:36)

Bom dia 

Nublado por nuvens altas e sem sol ,com 1.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

Bom dia.

Manhã com alguma geada, mas o dia segue em ambiente de Primavera. Já se podem ver algumas amendoeiras no início da floração e as andorinhas também já estão de volta.

Céu limpo e 9,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (21 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

9°C no Sarzedo, com o sol escondido por nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2016 às 13:07)

Boas...sol meio doentio ,com 12.9ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (21 Fev 2016 às 13:38)

Grande poeirada pelo céu. 
*13,7ºC* e uma pequena brisa.


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

O céu, por aqui, tem estado coberto por poeiras, o sol nunca chegou a brilhar com grande intensidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Fev 2016 às 19:49)

Por aqui também se viram essas poeiras todas ao longo dia e mantêm-se agora também:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2016 às 19:54)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 10.7ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2016 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui o céu está mais limpo do que à tarde, 9,8°C


----------



## Nickname (21 Fev 2016 às 20:29)

*8.2ºC,* a temperatura variou entre os* 5ºC* e os* 14.1ºC* hoje
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Serra da Estrela, vista do aeródromo de Viseu, parece estar com neve a partir dos 1500 metros. www.facebook.com/ACviseu/photos/a.1499349496967898.1073741828.1499338010302380/1725357234367122/?type=3&theater


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2016 às 20:48)

Boas, a temperatura vai caindo a olhos vistos, com 6,9°C e 59%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2016 às 21:43)

Boas...tudo calmo ,temperatura com pouca vontade para descer ,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Fev 2016 às 23:03)

*5.5ºC *Ainda vai haver nova mínima hoje. parece-me.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2016 às 07:28)

Bom dia, geada leve com 0,8°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

Bom dia .

Hoje a máxima é de 18.0ºC ....vai a caminho...sol quente e vento fraco,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

Boas ...depois uma manhã limpinha ...já com nuvens ,o vento quente de SSW,vai aquecendo o ambiente,com 17.2ºC e 43%HR...é uma fartura .


----------



## Nickname (22 Fev 2016 às 13:44)

*14.6ºC *
Céu muito nublado

A mínima de ontem foi registada às 23:59, 4.8ºC.
Hoje de madrugada desceu aos *2.2ºC*


----------



## panda (22 Fev 2016 às 14:04)

Boas... Céu com algumas nuvens e poeira
Temperatura 15.4ºC e 40%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2016 às 14:28)

Boas...na previsão a máxima era 18.0ºC...já lhe passou por cima ,o ambiente lá fora está com aspeto dum dia de verão,muita poeira e já vão crescendo algumas nuvens pela zona ,com 17.5ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2016 às 15:08)

Stinger disse:


> Continuo sem perceber mesmo durante essa semana toda como é possivel ...
> 
> No freixo durante esta semana toda andou até baixinho , nao sei que gestao existe para na regua andar sempre cheio e no freixo andar vazio ...



A barragem de Crestuma só faz descargas quando a maré está a esvaziar. Dá para fazer esse controlo. Só quando o caudal do Douro supera os 3500m3/s é que começa a haver problemas no Porto.
Na Régua o Douro não é fundo como é no Porto. E não existe o efeito das marés. Basta que o caudal do Douro supere os 1000m3/s, para alagar as zonas baixas da Régua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,sol e nuvens,com 17.1ºC com o vento aumentar e rodou para WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2016 às 18:01)

Boas...o sol foi-se ,meio tapado pelas poeiras,com 14.1ºC...já vai descendo.


----------



## Meteolouco (22 Fev 2016 às 19:25)

Por aqui agora com +10,9ºC
60% HR e 1025 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2016 às 19:32)

Boas...vai descendo,com 11.6ºC e algum vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (22 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

Boas noites, mais um dia de céu "baço"  o que vale é que amanha ja se vai começar a limpar.
Neste momento registo uma temperatura de 10.0ºC com vento fraco de SE, 68% HR

http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust-animation-europ.gif


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2016 às 21:29)

Boas!

Estou de volta ao seguimento no meu posto beirão, depois de uns dias passados nas lezírias do Ribatejo ! 

Dia de céu nublado com abertas por aqui, registei +1.8ºC de mínima com alguma geada. 

De salientar o tom ligeiramente amarelecido do céu que já ontem era bem visível, tenho a ideia (talvez empírica) que este tipo de "tempestades de poeira" eram muito mais comuns no verão, não me lembro de alguma vez ter presenciado este tipo de "céus" no nesta altura do ano, mas pode ser apenas ideia minha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

Boas...vento mais fresco de NW,com 9.7ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2016 às 21:55)

Boas, céu nublado com 5,5°C


----------



## lmg (22 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

Boas

Dia com o céu sempre nublado, actualmente com 8,1ºC.

Dados de hoje: 13.9ºC | 3.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2016 às 06:32)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 4,8°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2016 às 07:35)

Boas, já se vê o céu está nublado com 5,2°C e 85%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia .

O dia nasceu de céu limpo e vento fraco,com 8.6ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2016 às 09:51)

Boas ....a máxima é de 17.0ºC...vai a caminho ,com 11.8ºC e sol quentinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2016 às 11:55)

Boas ....mais nuvens e altas ,com 13.6ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2016 às 14:29)

Boas ....bela tarde com 16.1ºC e vento fraco...tá bom para o passeio da tarde .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2016 às 18:56)

Boas...uma boa tarde ,para se ter andado ao ar livre ...muito sol e uma temperatura agradável ,de momento já vai refrescando e vento fraco,com 10.9ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (23 Fev 2016 às 19:48)

Dia marcado por muitas nuvens.
A máxima chegou aos *14ºC*, a mínima atingiu os *0ºC*.
Deixo algumas fotos, aquando as nuvens ainda não cobriam totalmente o sol:




IMG_0557 by Joao Costa, no Flickr



Sun and Couds by Joao Costa, no Flickr



Between Trees by Joao Costa, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

Boas...já com uma fina camada de nuvens altas ,vento fraco,com 9.2ºC e 71%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2016 às 21:32)

Boas, por aqui foi um dia com nebulosidade e de vez ao quando aparecia o sol, vento fraco. De momento 6,9°C e 69%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2016 às 21:38)

jotackosta disse:


> Dia marcado por muitas nuvens.
> A máxima chegou aos *14ºC*, a mínima atingiu os *0ºC*.
> Deixo algumas fotos, aquando as nuvens ainda não cobriam totalmente o sol:
> 
> ...


Belas fotos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2016 às 22:18)

Boas...o vento abrandou,ajudar a temperatura a descer,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2016 às 22:40)

Boa noite. Por aqui o céu vai geralmente nublado com 8.3ºC. Começo a ficar empolgado com o que pode vir na sexta/sábado em termos de neve, o GFS já esteve mais favorável para aqui tanto em frio como em precipitação, para já na saída das 18h mete esta miséria de precipitação nas horas de maior frio:






Eu bem que queria a repetição do 15 de Fevereiro de 2010 em que a neve acumulou bem para o buraco em que me encontro, mas a situação meteorológica de sexta/sábado pouco tem a ver com o passado (penso eu), se eu vir água-neve já deito um foguete, embora haja muito frio em altura se não houver aguaceiros, nem a temperatura desce nem há hidrometeoros. E depois espero bem que o evento fique mais confinado ao periodo noturno, desta forma assegura-se uma maior acumulação de frio à superficie do que com abertas e aguaceiros durante o dia como no passado 14 de Fevereiro.


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

Dia primaveril aqui pela Beira Interior Norte, hoje já com o céu azul, por vezes nublado por algumas nuvens, mas já sem o tom baço presente nos últimos dias.

Por agora registo 4.6ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

Boas... Temperatura atual 5.1ºC e 90%HR

Dados de hoje  2.9ºC / 17.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Fev 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia, manhã como a de ontem, céu nublado com 8,7°C e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2016 às 10:30)

Bom dia .

Voltamos ao tempo nublado e ambiente fresco ,com 8.9ºC e ainda sem chuva .


----------



## panda (24 Fev 2016 às 12:45)

Boas... Chuva e nevoeiro
Temperatura 5.4ºC e 98%HR
acumulada 4.7mm


----------



## Paulo H (24 Fev 2016 às 12:46)

Começou em chuviscos pelas 10h30/11h00 e agora já chove fraco/moderado!


----------



## huguh (24 Fev 2016 às 13:28)

manhã com chuva moderada desde as 9h
esteve sem chover desde as 12.30 mas agora voltou em força. chove moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2016 às 13:55)

Boas ....meia manhã bem chovida ,de momento não ,céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 10.6ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2016 às 16:19)

Boas...a tarde têm sido com muitas nuvens e boas abertas ,de momento no horizonte,muito escuro a poente,com 11.6ºC e o vento aumentar de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Já cá chegou ...a primeira descarga da tarde ,com 10.6ºC e chove bem .


----------



## Paulo H (24 Fev 2016 às 16:41)

Aguaceiro moderado em curso..


----------



## huguh (24 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

chove bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2016 às 17:03)

Boas...já passou,ainda foram 10 minutos  bem chovidos ,o ambiente lá fora refrescou bastante,com 9.3ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## huguh (24 Fev 2016 às 18:11)

bem que chuvada agora, chuva torrencial


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

Por Vila Real o dia foi marcado por chuva moderada e/ou aguaceiros.


----------



## huguh (24 Fev 2016 às 18:40)

não pára de chover com intensidade na ultima meia hora
belo barulho dela a cair, moderada a forte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2016 às 19:27)

Boas...neste momento mais uns aguaceiros,com 9.3ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## gomas (24 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

boa noite dia marcado pela chuva que por vezes foi forte de manha estava frio
chuvisca por agora e parece abrir


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Fev 2016 às 19:48)

Boas, agora cai com intensidade em 20 minutos foram 4mm, no total 14,5mm até ao momento, sigo com 10,4°C.


----------



## jotackosta (24 Fev 2016 às 20:43)

Dia de chuva com algumas abertas durante a tarde.
Máxima:* 10ºC*
Acumulado: *11mm 

De momento não chove, 7,9ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

Boas...ainda muitas nuvens e estrelas,fim de tarde com duas passagens de aguaceiros moderados ,com 8.9ºC e 8.0mm.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2016 às 21:55)

Boa noite por aqui céu nublado com abertas e 9.3ºC.
Fui ver a previsão de 10 dias do IPMA e pela primeira vez vejo isto, o meteoblue e o foreca vão atrás e falam em água neve durante a madrugada de sábado, não sei se deva acreditar nisto :






Já o meteograma das 18z do GFS parece uma fotocópia da saída das 12z com a diferença que tirou um bocadinho de precipitação às 3h e 6h da madrugada, altura em que as cotas andam entre os 0m e 150m. Já da parte da tarde acrescentou um pouco de frio em altura, mas é uma pena a cota subir durante a tarde, porque é quando a precipitação volta a aumentar...


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Fev 2016 às 07:45)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado sem  com 9,0°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia .

Dia nasceu...céu com algumas nuvens e sol...algum fresco,com 8.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2016 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca de céu muito nublado aqui em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, na estação do WU mais próxima que fica em Pinhel estão 7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2016 às 09:46)

Boas ...sol e a temperatura vai subindo ,com 11.4ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2016 às 11:08)

Boas...céu mais nublado e sem sol ,com 11.7ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2016 às 12:53)

Boas...nublado e vento moderado de NW,com 12.9ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## gomas (25 Fev 2016 às 15:41)

por aqui nublado e


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

Boas...nublado e vento fresco de NW,com 11.5ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## Nickname (25 Fev 2016 às 17:32)

*8.6 *Céu  nublado todo o dia, ainda chuviscou de manhã.
A temperatura variou entre os* 4.6ºC* e os* 9.8ºC *


----------



## Nickname (25 Fev 2016 às 20:51)

*7.5ºC*
Chuva fraca


----------



## Meteolouco (25 Fev 2016 às 21:06)

boa noite a todos vamos lá ver por aqui no interior amanha se temos alguma neve, mas vai haver pouca precipitação e com muita curta duração o que acham?
bom acompanhamento a todos aqui pelo interior norte e centro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2016 às 21:09)

Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fresco de NW,com 8.8ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2016 às 21:33)

Boa noite!

Vai chovendo fraco em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo devido a um aguaceiro bem visível no radar aqui sobre a Raia da Beira Interior Norte. 

Registo 6.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

Céu mais limpo,com 8.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (26 Fev 2016 às 01:28)

por aqui ja chove desde as 0:30, com pausas pelo meio mas vai caindo


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2016 às 07:46)

Bom dia, por aqui chove bem com 11,2mm e 9,3°C.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 09:11)

*7ºC*
Chuva moderada.
Acumulado: *12.4mm*

_Varzielas, Oliveira de Frades, a 740m de altitude na encosta noroeste do Caramulo, já ultrapassou os 1000mm neste ano._


----------



## baojoao (26 Fev 2016 às 09:37)

Já neva na Gralheira ou eu é que estou a ver mal?


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 09:40)

baojoao disse:


> Já neva na Gralheira ou eu é que estou a ver mal?




Sim, parece que sim! 

Ainda está tudo molhado ainda não dá para acumular.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 09:59)

*7.4ºC*
A chuva mantém-se moderada, por vezes forte.

Acumulado: *15.5mm*


----------



## Ronny (26 Fev 2016 às 10:05)

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html

Neva com intensidade na Gralheira..


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:06)

Ronny até te vais consolar!!! Para Lamego promete!


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2016 às 10:06)

Já neva e bem na Gralheira, nota-se bem os flocos na web.


----------



## Ronny (26 Fev 2016 às 10:07)

Parece que sim.. ;-) vai ser sempre a clickar.. ;-)
e por aí?


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 10:07)

Grande chuvada agora!!!
Ja se nota bem a neve na Gralheira, a 1100m.





O telhado já está branco.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:08)

Por aqui estou um pouco reticente em relação à precipitação nas horas de maior frio...mas a serra da Nogueira ninguém me tira!


----------



## Ronny (26 Fev 2016 às 10:12)

isso é verdade.. vamos seguindo e falando.. ;-)


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 10:18)

Ronny disse:


> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html
> 
> Neva com intensidade na Gralheira..



E já começa a acumular por lá. As cotas vão começar a cair a pique, espero é que a precipitação também não caia a pique...


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 10:26)

Chuva fraca, temperatura em ligeira queda, *6.7ºC
Acumulado: 18.8mm*


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

Aqui em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo temos períodos de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada. 
Não tenho dados de temperatura para aqui, mas em Pinhel estão 6.9ºC, veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## baojoao (26 Fev 2016 às 10:34)

A Gralheira já está toda branquinha


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 10:38)

baojoao disse:


> A Gralheira já está toda branquinha



meia-hora foi o suficiente.







*6.5ºC*, a chuva  não está a abrandar , segue moderada.
*19.6mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

Nickname disse:


> meia-hora foi o suficiente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Optimo sinal!
A cota agora vai descer... A A24 chega nessa zona aos 950 metros... em Vila Pouca aos 1080 metros... deve estar quase a nevar na AE mais alta do país que liga Chaves a Viseu. Especial cuidado nas estradas.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 10:48)

Aguaceiro mais forte agora, e a temperatura já está nos *6ºC* !!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 10:49)

Segundo seguidor do Meteo Tras os Montes, já neva na Serra das Meadas, Lamego.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Optimo sinal!
> A cota agora vai descer... A A24 chega nessa zona aos 950 metros... em Vila Pouca aos 1080 metros... deve estar quase a nevar na AE mais alta do país que liga Chaves a Viseu. Especial cuidado nas estradas.



Disseram - me que na A7, perto da área de serviço do Alvao já está a nevar.  A cota penso que ronda os 950 metros.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

james disse:


> Disseram - me que na A7, perto da área de serviço do Alvao já está a nevar.  A cota penso que ronda os 950 metros.


É provavel!


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 10:52)

QUEDA DE NEVE NO DISTRITO DE VISEU (10H)

A24 - BIGORNE
EN 321 - PORTAS DE MONTEMURO











*Diário de Viseu*
1 min ·
Estradas fechadas na Serra da Estrela

As estradas de acesso ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela estão esta manhã encerradas o trânsito devido à queda de neve que se verifica na montanha, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro de Castelo Branco.
Segundo a fonte, os troços entre Piornos/Torre e Torre/Lagoa Comprida/Loriga, Loriga/Sabugueiro e Sabugueiro/Gouveia/Penhas Douradas/Manteigas estão todos fechados à circulação automóvel, tendo começado a encerrar a partir das 07h45 por "razões de segurança" e devido à "queda de neve intensa".
Às 10:30 apenas se mantinham abertos os troços entre Covilhã/Piornos, Seia/Sabugueiro e Manteigas/Covilhã.



Já  vou em *5.8ºC
20.6mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 10:56)

Já neva em Montalegre...


----------



## Ronny (26 Fev 2016 às 10:56)

ainda por confirmar.. mas parece que já neva em Mta da Beira..


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:59)

Por Bragança vai chovendo moderado... estamos com *5,7ºC* . É provável que nas serras já exista acumulação acima dos 1000m/1100m, mas por aqui o ar frio ainda não se nota...

Penso que começará a entrar a partir das próximas 2h/3h... aguardemos!


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 10:59)

A24 perto da saída para talhadas\server do Vouga sigo com 3.0c


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 11:01)

Continua a chuva moderada aqui em Figueira. 
Já não se vê o topo da Serra da Marofa (976m), é possível que já esteja a nevar por lá, pena que não possa ir lá confirmar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:02)

Boa


Z13 disse:


> Por Bragança vai chovendo moderado... estamos com *5,7ºC* . É provável que nas serras já exista acumulação acima dos 1000m/1100m, mas por aqui o ar frio ainda não se nota...
> 
> Penso que começará a entrar a partir das próximas 2h/3h... aguardemos!


Boa sorte... desta vez vão precisar!


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 11:10)

Parou de chover, temperatura subiu  para os *6.5ºC
20.8mm*


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 11:18)

Olá de novo!

Chuva forte agora! Que desperdício de precipitação... 

A temperatura deve rondar os 5/6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:18)




----------



## panda (26 Fev 2016 às 11:21)

Bons dias...Chuva e a temperatura a descer, atual 5.9ºC e 94%HR
acumulada 23.2mm


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

Já há informações de neve na serra meadas , Lamego e na A24, junto Bigorne


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 11:31)

Corte da SCUT para a penoita com 2c


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 11:32)

*6.2ºC*
A chuva regressou, fraca.


*GNR Viseu em Distrito de Viseu.*
2 min · 


DEVIDO À QUEDA DE NEVE AS VIAS CORTADAS SÃO:

EN 321 - CINFÃES - PORTAS DE MONTEMURO - CASTRO DAIRE

EM 553-1 - FEIRÃO - RESENDE

EM 553 - FELGUEIRAS - RESENDE


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

kikofra disse:


> Corte da SCUT para a penoita com 2c



O antigo ip5? está cortado na penoita?


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 11:37)

Nickname disse:


> O antigo ip5? está cortado na penoita?


A24 acho eu, nao sei se era o ip5, penso que não, pelo menos não vi indicações disso


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:43)

A que horas podemos contar com neve acumulada na Lousã ou Castanheira de Pêra? Ainda hoje existe essa possibilidade mais para o fim do dia?


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 11:45)

Na estação de Pinhel nota-se bem o que está a acontecer à temperatura, aqui passa-se o mesmo, os vidros ficaram todos embaciados de repente! 







Já estamos abaixo dos 5ºC, continua a chover...


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2016 às 11:46)

Em Lamego, cidade, 5 graus e chuva...na serra meadas já há alguma neve...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 11:49)

Bom dia .

Uma manhã bem regada ...continua ,com 8.3ºC e 17.0mm de .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

Já neva na A24 entre Chaves e Vila Real na zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:06)

Cai água neve junto ao continente em Bragança


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:11)

Neva com muita intensidade na estrada nacional Bragança-Vinhais no alto do arranhadouro


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 12:12)

*6ºC* não quer baixar mais que isto por agora.
Chuva moderada novamente.
*22.1mm*


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 12:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Cai água neve junto ao continente em Bragança


Como? a cota por esta hora devia estar nos 1400mm..


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> Cai água neve junto ao continente em Bragança



A temperatura caiu um grau nos últimos minutos para os *4,8ºC *atuais...


----------



## Ricardo TT (26 Fev 2016 às 12:21)

Muito bom dia a todos.
 No ponto mais alto do ip4 (Alto Espinho) cai neve com intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 12:22)

Meteofan disse:


> Como? a cota por esta hora devia estar nos 1400mm..



Cota a 1400mm??
Mesmo que queiras dizer 1400m, já há muito que essa cota foi alcançada e batida, está a nevar garantidamente pelo menos aos 900m em alguns pontos do Norte e Centro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 12:25)

MSantos disse:


> Cota a 1400mm??
> Mesmo que queiras dizer1400m, já há muito que foi alcançada e batida, está a nevar garantidamente pelo menos aos 900m em alguns pontos do Norte e Centro.


Sim mas é meio dia, se reparares no meteograma do GFS para essa zona ao meio dia a cota rondaria os 1400 metros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 12:25)

A temperatura vai descendo...mínima desta noite 7.4ºC pelas 0.00h,vento a rodar para W,com 7.9ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:30)

Por Bragança o ar frio está agora a entrar... a temperatura caiu para os *3,9ºC.*


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:33)




----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 12:36)

Aldeia da serra, na estrela com 1.5c


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Fev 2016 às 12:39)

Em Vila Real chove moderadamente.


----------



## Dematos (26 Fev 2016 às 12:40)

A cair bem, com abrandamentos, ouve-se bem a cair no telhado! 9,8°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 12:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim mas é meio dia, se reparares no meteograma do GFS para essa zona ao meio dia a cota rondaria os 1400 metros



Esquece os meteogramas! Agora é nowcasting, é ir olhando para a janela e reportando. 

Talvez até esteja a nevar abaixo do que estava previsto para esta hora o que é um óptimo sinal!


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 12:45)

Sabugueiro com e chuva gelada


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Fev 2016 às 13:01)

Céu muito nublado, com períodos de aguaceiros de média intensidade, ainda muito quente aqui em CB. O vento ainda está fraco.

Hoje reporto da Biblioteca de CB, tenho as duas máquinas avariadas . Por isso, bom fim-de-semana e bom nevão a todos.


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 13:05)

Menos dois até onde consegui subir, neve forte, bastante acumulação la


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Fev 2016 às 13:06)

Por aqui uma neve miúda acima dos 900m, com acumulação acima dos 1000m. 


Agora mesmo aos 1000m:


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 13:08)

Sabugueiro com 0c mas não neva


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

Sic noticias em directo de portas de montemuro(1200m), parece estar com 5/10cm de acumulado.

*6.2ºC*  chuva fraca....
*23.9mm*


----------



## huguh (26 Fev 2016 às 13:17)

chuva persistente a cair aqui desde madrugada
moderada, por vezes mais intensa e sempre sem parar


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

Começa a cair chuva neve no sabugueiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:36)




----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 13:36)

Cai forte neve no sabugueiro


----------



## huguh (26 Fev 2016 às 13:37)

Notícias de trânsito já parado no Marão e cortado no sentido Porto - Vila Real., atenção






Alto de espinho IP4


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 13:43)

Começa a acumular no Marão:

Foto de António Pedro:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 13:49)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam,com 7.9ºC e 20.0mm de .


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Já acumula na estrada e tudo


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:01)

Montemuro em directo na RTP1 agora. Neva bem.


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Fev 2016 às 14:05)

Por aqui vai nevando timidamente aos 750m...


----------



## Meteolouco (26 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

por aqui agora com +6ºC a temperatura lentamente a cair e sempre a chover com 9,6mm não sei se logo virá alguma coisa mas também estás tudo molhado e não deverá acumular :-(
 agora 86%HR  e 1004,1hpa, bom snowcasting a todos


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2016 às 14:08)

Em Serzedelo agua neve.


----------



## Ronny (26 Fev 2016 às 14:09)

Lamego água/neve..


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

A temperatura caiu bem na última hora 
*4.5ºC 
25.2mm*


----------



## ACalado (26 Fev 2016 às 14:18)

Covilhã começam a cair os primeiros flocos com 4.0ºc


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2016 às 14:19)

Ronny disse:


> Lamego água/neve..



Penso eu que isso é bom sinal, ou o frio está a entrar mais depressa..


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 14:23)

Um forno aqui com 7.2ºC, enquanto não descer até aos 5ºC nada no Caramulo aposto.
Vai chuviscando ainda com vento fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:28)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Penso eu que isso é bom sinal, ou o frio está a entrar mais depressa..


Parece que sim...


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2016 às 14:32)

Por Lamego já com água/neve
temperatura a descer com 3,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

Boas ....está a começar entrar o ,o vento rodou de vez para NW e aumentou de intensidade,com 6.8ºC e não chove .


----------



## hurricane (26 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

Vários carros de bombeiros na Gralheira. Pessoas retidas?


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 14:35)

*4.2ºC* chuvisco fraco, apenas chuva até agora. *25.7mm*
2.9ºC  no aeródromo às 14h.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (26 Fev 2016 às 14:36)

Alvão. Uma hora atrás.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (26 Fev 2016 às 14:38)

Alvão agora


----------



## INFANTE (26 Fev 2016 às 14:39)

hurricane disse:


> Vários carros de bombeiros na Gralheira. Pessoas retidas?


3 viaturas retidas...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

Já neva na Serra de São Macário no concelho de São Pedro do Sul a 1052 m.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 14:41)

Boas!

Durante a minha hora de almoço, por volta da 13h30 estive em Castelo Rodrigo (800m), estavam 3ºC segundo o carro e apenas chovia.

Aqui em F.C. Rodrigo continua a chover com intensidade variável, mas em geral fraca, a temperatura andará pelo 4/5ºC.


----------



## gomas (26 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

boas
está a ser um bom evento desde de manha temperatura a descer
e a minha volta tá tudo branco nas serras, espero que neve aqui em baixo apenas 300m


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Na Gralheira, há pouco, passou um limpa-neves, mas a estrada já está toda branca outra vez.

Já se nota uma boa acumulação no telhado do coreto.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

não podia faltar a Guarda:






fonte:meteocovilhã


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já neva na Serra de São Macário no concelho de São Pedro do Sul a 1052 m.



Porreiro!!!
O Caramulo deve estar para breve também.

Aqui mantêm-se os aguaceiros fracos a moderados, agora com vento moderado, *4.3ºC
26.2mm*


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:02)

Já neva na Serra do Caramulo pessoal.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2016 às 15:07)

gomas disse:


> boas
> está a ser um bom evento desde de manha temperatura a descer
> e a minha volta tá tudo branco nas serras, espero que neve aqui em baixo apenas 300m




Na cidade (520 metros) já é água/neve


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 15:08)

Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro está assim. Fotografia por HS Ribeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

Boas...por aqui continua nublado,lá fora ficou mais claro,a temperatura bateu nos 6.8ºC...agora virou o disco ,começou a subir,com 7.9ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## white_wolf (26 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

Olá boa tarde a todos.
Em Cinfães do Douro Viseu ja Neva... 
mesmo nas redondezas a 500 metros, 600 metros
muito baixo já do que esperado.
penso que agora a precipitação será escassa.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 15:13)

Aguaceiro forte(apenas chuva), vento fraco
*3.9ºC*


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 15:16)

Água-neve no Sátão(610m), 17km a NE de Viseu.


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 15:23)

Anda perto. Menos de 100 metros na vertical e poucos km na horizontal.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 15:25)

ÁGUA-NEVE! 

Já vão caindo por vez uns flocos muito derretidos aqui aos 650m!


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

Precipitação nem tem sido um poblema nesta zona.
Novo aguaceiro forte (apenas chuva novamente)
*3.6ºC
27mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Fev 2016 às 15:29)

Chove fraco e temperatura de 5.8ºC.
Creio que mais uma vez a cidade de Vila Real vai passar ao lado.


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 15:31)

Grande nevão na estrela, estradas em muito mau estado, supostamente cortadas mas não vi nada a indicar isso na descida


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:38)

Por Nogueira acumulação só acima dos 950m...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Lindas Z13!

No IP4 muitos problemas, automobilistas retidos...


----------



## salgado (26 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

Aqui no Sabugal nada, e já não chove há 1 hora. Apetecia-me terraplanar a serra da estrela...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

Que silêncio sinistro de Bragança!
As piores previsões estão confirmar-se?


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

*3.4ºC*, devagarinho, devagarinho, lá vai ela descendo...
Continua a chuva moderada, vento também moderado.* 28.2mm*

Para futura referência, eu moro numa das partes brancas, um pouco acima do centro da cidade.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que silêncio sinistro de Bragança!
> As piores previsões estão confirmar-se?


Completamente...


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 15:48)

Temperatura a descer lentamente, há cerca de15min as gotas eram bem grandes, provavelmente neve derretida.
Sigo com 5.9ºC e um longo caminho até poder ver água neve, se é que vou ver... A saída das 12 do GFS está terrível em termos de precipitação nas horas de maior frio.


----------



## keipha (26 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

No Caramulo já há neve bastante acumulação no cabeço da neve


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

http://s10.postimg.org/89kd170ah/IMG_20160226_144201.jpg





Na zona do cruzamento para as penhas douradas antes do sabugueiro


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

Já não chove e a temperatura desceu um pouco. Agora 5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

Espetáculo @Z13!

Tivemos 5 minutos de água-neve por aqui, mas depois a intensidade da precipitação diminuiu e passou a ser apenas chuva, que continua a cair fraca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:57)




----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/operacaostopacidentesviseu/?fref=ts
_Caramulo também com muita neve._

Será????

*3ºC*, aguaceiro cheio de força, mas 100% água.
*29mm*


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


A caminho daí


----------



## huguh (26 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

fui 15min à rua agora e digo-vos que está um frio que não se pode andar lá fora e um ar mesmo gélido na cara, nem sinto as mãos. Não admira que aqui à volta esteja a nevar em locais mais elevado.
POr aqui chuva moderada e vento

Entretanto trânsito caótico no Marão, carros e limpa neves nem pra trás nem pra frente
Fotos retiradas do grupo no facebook Operação stop-Vila real


----------



## keipha (26 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

Água neve a subir o Caramulo após os 600m. Após os 800m neva com intensidade. Foto nesta altura


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 16:06)

Nickname disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/operacaostopacidentesviseu/?fref=ts
> _Caramulo também com muita neve._
> 
> Será????
> ...



É mesmo. Não dá para ver muito bem, mas já se viu que o cabeço da neve está bem branco, imagino a parte mais a norte da Serra...


----------



## keipha (26 Fev 2016 às 16:07)

E agora neva com intensidade e é altura de descer a serra, senão não saio daqui 
1°C nesta altura no carro


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

No Sátão agravou-se, mais neve que água (ainda que pouco caia), aqui bem tento vislumbrar neve derretida mas está dificil.
Mantêm-se os *3ºC*, chuva fraca.
*29.2mm*


----------



## huguh (26 Fev 2016 às 16:18)




----------



## keipha (26 Fev 2016 às 16:22)

A descer neva até aos 600m. Água-neve aos 500m.
EDIT: água-neve até aos 300m


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

Vila de Caramulo, 750/800m





https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-do-Caramulo/220768481316696?fref=ts

Chuvisco, com *2.7ºC*
Vento moderado, ambiente gelado.
*29.5mm*


----------



## jonaslor (26 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

Já neva em Loriga.....


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes com 5.6ºC, vento moderado, daqui em diante começa a lotaria dos aguaceiros


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2016 às 16:30)

Fantásticas imágenes, compañeros! Gran seguimiento


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 16:30)

Na a25 há neve na zona que sobe antes da guarda


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 16:31)

Boas...por aqui aguaceiros gelados puxados a vento,temperatura a descer,com 6.0ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 16:31)

Finalmente!!!!!
Alguma água-neve, foi preciso chegar aos *2.6ºC*
1.3ºC no aeródromo às 16h.


----------



## André Ultra (26 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

Mesão Frio só chuva nada de neve, será
 que ainda podemos ver algum farrapo?


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Fev 2016 às 16:35)

André Ultra disse:


> Mesão Frio só chuva nada de neve, será
> que ainda podemos ver algum farrapo?



Se eu aqui não tenho esperança... aí é bem mais difícil.
Sei que por volta das 14h nevou um pouco em Teixeiró... mas fica numa cota bem mais elevada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 16:36)

O Caramulo está um espanto, a parte terminal deste aguaceiro vinha já mais sólida, notava-se qualquer coisa no vidro do carro...
Temp. Atual 5.5ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Por Loriga 0ºC e neve.


----------



## huguh (26 Fev 2016 às 16:41)

uma pequena pausa na chuva agora e daqui de casa já vejo boa neve na zona da serra das Meadas, Lamego (desculpem a qualidade não ser a melhor, garanto-vos que à vista desarmada se vê bem melhor  )


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

Caramulo


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

Recebi a informação que neva em Almeida, a cota da vila deve andar pelos 750m.

Aqui continua a chover fraco, por vezes lá parece vir um floco, era preciso que a precipitação fosse mais forte...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 16:48)

Boas...já com sol,céu limpo pela zona,temperatura continua a descer,com 5.6ºC.


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 16:57)

Passo agora em Tondela direcção Viseu e o Caramulo está com uma bela acumulação. Imagino a vertente norte.


----------



## ACalado (26 Fev 2016 às 16:59)

Já neva bem na Covilhã http://ipcamlive.com/meteocovilha


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 17:04)

Nevou aqui 1/2 min  a temperatura foi aos 2.2ºC
Agora 2.5ºC e chuvisco, com (pouca) neve derretida.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 17:06)

Nevou aqui 1/2 min  a temperatura foi aos 2.2ºC
Agora 2.5ºC e chuvisco, com (pouca) neve derretida.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 17:06)

Água-neve está de volta aqui a Figueira e já dura há uns 20 minutos, vê-se alguns flocos de neve pura a cair mais devagar que os restantes. Em Pinhel estão 2.2ºC, aqui deve estar mais ou menos igual.

Estava com dificuldade em aceder ao fórum, mas finalmente consegui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 17:10)

*Neve corta IP4 no Alto de Espinho*

A circulação no Itinerário Principal 4, na zona do Alto de Espinho, está a fazer-se de forma muito condicionada desde o início da tarde. O trânsito foi mesmo cortado por volta das 14 horas para proceder a trabalhos de limpeza da via.

"Temos restrições à circulação no nó da Pousada, mas o resto da via está praticamente desimpedida. Estamos a criar condições para fazer a limpeza, nomeadamente desviar alguns automóveis para permitir a passagem dos limpa-neves", explicou fonte da Guarda Nacional Republicana.

Começou a nevar com intensidade a partir das 13 horas e a neve acumulou-se rapidamente na via. "Ainda assim não estamos a desviar o trânsito porque a via ficará desimpedida em breve", adiantou a mesma fonte.

A Estrada Nacional 101, que liga Mesão Frio a Amarante, também está cortada no Alto de Quintela. A neve também já caiu em outros pontos do distrito de Vila Real, como Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Montalegre, mas sem causar constrangimentos na circulação rodoviária.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...=Vila+Real&Option=Interior&content_id=5049809


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2016 às 17:10)

Por Bragança nem chuva nem neve!


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 17:11)

Politécnico de Viseu neve.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 17:24)

15 minutos de neve!!!!!! 
*2.2ºC*


----------



## baojoao (26 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

Aqui vão caindo alguns flocos, misturado com a chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 17:27)

Tondela o forno do distrito, temperatura esbarrada em 5.7ºC e não há nada que a demova. Começo a recear que nem água-neve vou ver...
Mantem-se a chuva fraca...


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Fev 2016 às 17:29)

Acho que para estes lados a precipitação ficou toda no Marão/Alvão.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 17:30)

Agora vai caindo água-neve, já meto um vídeo.
* 2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 17:31)

Precipitação parou por aqui. 

É visível acumulação de neve na Serra da Marofa, provavelmente acima dos 850m.


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 17:31)

Chegado a casa neve pura.


----------



## baojoao (26 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

Numa aberta deu para ver o Caramulo, a zona mais próxima de Viseu está branquinha. Vamos lá ver se é desta que volto a ver Casal Sancho cheio de neve.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

Céu com abertas. Pelo radar, as nuvens que chegam cá vêm por Coimbra.
A ser assim, talvez só daqui a 1h haja precipitação.


----------



## salgado (26 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

Finalmente vai nevando no Sabugal. Ainda sem acumulação...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2016 às 17:36)

Estou a trabalhar pelo que não estou a acompanhar este evento como gostaria. Terminou a precipitação por Viseu ou espera-se mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2016 às 17:36)

Unhais-da-Serra, Covilhã:


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

baojoao disse:


> Numa aberta deu para ver o Caramulo, a zona mais próxima de Viseu está branquinha. Vamos lá ver se é desta que volto a ver Casal Sancho cheio de neve.


E viseu tem neve?


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 17:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Unhais-da-Serra, Covilhã:


Lindo!


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 17:39)

jonas disse:


> E viseu tem neve?



Não, mas nevou


----------



## baojoao (26 Fev 2016 às 17:40)

jonas disse:


> E viseu tem neve?



Não sei, mas não acredito muito. Mas era bom que viesse a ter, é sinal, que com algum atraso aqui também íamos ter


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 17:46)

Boas...de momento céu mais aberto pela zona,vento fresco de NW,com 5.2ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (26 Fev 2016 às 17:46)

*2,2ºC*, algum vento e 1 minuto de neve pura! 

edit: na estrada entre Viseu e Sátão nevava por volta das 16h


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

Venha o próximo aguaceiro.


----------



## INFANTE (26 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

Viseu a 630 metros no aérodromo. Pegou bem já depois do vídeo


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

*1.7ºC*, 1ªaberta do dia.
*32mm*

No aeródromo foi aos negativos de certeza,* 0.2ºC 




*


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

Alguém sabe como está a zona da Lousã ? Já há neve?


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por Bragança nem chuva nem neve!


Por aqui estancou nos *3,6ºC. *O céu está muito coberto... ainda não perdi a esperança!


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2016 às 18:04)

Já neva com acumulação na Aldeia da Serra, Seia (800m). 

Clicar para ampliar


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

A precipitação parou já há algum tempo e duvido que volte. Já se esperava que esta zona não fosse das mais contempladas, pelo menos ainda deu para ver água-neve.

Fico pacientemente à espera de algum aguaceiro...

Serra da Marofa vista desde Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com alguma neve.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 18:10)

*GNR Viseu em Distrito de Viseu.*
6 h ·


DEVIDO À QUEDA DE NEVE AS VIAS CORTADAS (17H) SÃO:

IP 5 - NÓ DE PENOITA - VOUZELA

EN 321 - CINFÃES - PORTAS DE MONTEMURO - CASTRO DAIRE
EM 553-1 - FEIRÃO - RESENDE
EM 553 - FELGUEIRAS - RESENDE

EN 230 VARZIELAS - CARAMULO.
EN 230-3 CADRAÇO – CARAMULO
EM 1506 CARVALHAL DA MULHER – CARAMULO
EM 1510 ALMOFALA – CARAMULO

EM 1231 SANTA CRUZ DA TRAPA - SÃO PEDRO DO SUL






Antigo ip5, penoita(750/780m)






Os meus 15 minutos de neve, diferentes fases do aguaceiro.


----------



## keipha (26 Fev 2016 às 18:12)

Em Tondela falta o frio :-(


----------



## Serrano (26 Fev 2016 às 18:14)

Neva no Sarzedo, mas com ligeira acumulação apenas acima dos 800msnm...


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

Neva bem agora. Brutal já não via nevar assim há uns anos.


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

dahon disse:


> Neva bem agora. Brutal já não via nevar assim há uns anos.


Amanha vou para galifonge acham que tem neve?


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

Volta a neve, bem "sólida/seca" agora, se bem que escassa.
*1.9ºC*
18:28 parou
Outra foto do antigo ip5, zona da penoita, concelho de Vouzela.






https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4jIJGcra...78_1039571336081616_1766446240983667163_n.jpg


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Fev 2016 às 18:29)

Actualização da situação de Loriga agora com neve a acumular bem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

keipha disse:


> Em Tondela falta o frio :-(



Estamos condenados a chuva fria, chuva e 5.3ºC aqui... Isso aí na sua estação já regista 3.9ºC, fica a pergunta de qual a medição mais correta... A estação netatmo do Campo de Besteiros regista 5.8ºC...  Ainda se a temperatura aqui fosse já nuns 4ºC ainda sonhava, mas assim

O que precisavamos era de um aguaceiro bem forte que até trouxesse granizo, para a temperatura cair depressa, mas parece complicado.


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 18:37)

jonas disse:


> Amanha vou para galifonge acham que tem neve?


Como fica a norte da cidade(apesar de não saber a cota) desde que haja precipitação penso que sim.


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 18:41)

Infelizmente penso que a partir de agora a precipitação vai escassear. O que é pena.


----------



## jPdF (26 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

Neva forte em cavernaes, Viseu. ,100% neve


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

Os 0ºC de Viseu-aeródromo às 18h a rivalizarem com as Polónias 






Ja não chove há uns 10 minutos.
*2.2ºC*

Mínima até ao momento:* 1.3ºC*


----------



## Mr.Henrique (26 Fev 2016 às 18:56)

Alvão. Uma hora atrás.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 19:06)

Boas...aguaceiros gelados puxados a vento ,com 4.9ºC.


----------



## PauloPereira (26 Fev 2016 às 19:16)

boas,
em Lamego parou agora de chover/nevar e a serra das meadas está já com uma boa camada do tão desejado manto branco.
Será que podemos esperar mais precipitação durante a madrugada?


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2016 às 19:20)

PauloPereira disse:


> boas,
> em Lamego parou agora de chover/nevar e a serra das meadas está já com uma boa camada do tão desejado manto branco.
> Será que podemos esperar mais precipitação durante a madrugada?




Para a madrugada não, mas amanhã na hora almoco o GFS preve cota de 450 metros de neve
por isso penso que deverá cair neve na cidade...


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2016 às 19:27)

O aguaceiro fez descer bem a temperatura, nota-se algumas gotas com (cristais a descongelar) no vidro do carro. A neve deve andar nos 600m por aqui.

Bolas demorei quase 3min a escrever isto, (frio nos dedos)!


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2016 às 19:31)

E trovoada ainda é possivel vir?


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 19:32)

Que tristeza, desculpem lá as lamentações mas isto aqui neste buraco não dá para outra coisa... Mais uma hora que passou e imagine-se, chuviscos e chuva fraca e a temperatura em vez de cair ainda subiu 0.1ºC, está em 5.4ºC

Ainda mete o GFS 3.2ºC às 21h como temperatura a 2m, só se for na outra vida...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 19:39)

Boas ...de momento não chove e com 4.3ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2016 às 19:40)

Nestas entradas de noroeste, deviam somar 100m à cota de neve, pois transportam humidade a mais, nas horas de precipitação.
Entradas continentais, a conversa já é outra..


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 19:51)

Parece-me que ouvi um trovão distante...


----------



## keipha (26 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Parece-me que ouvi um trovão distante...


Eu também


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 19:54)

Confirma-se trovoada em aproximação (vi um clarão) com aguaceiros fortes, no Caramulo deve estar cá a ser uma thundersnow


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2016 às 19:57)

O IPMA atualizou os avisos. Para o distrito de C. Branco, das 20h às 00h de hoje: 
neve a partir dos 400/600m.


----------



## PedroSarrico (26 Fev 2016 às 19:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Confirma-se trovoada em aproximação (vi um clarão) com aguaceiros fortes, no Caramulo deve estar cá a ser uma thundersnow


Então isso para os lados da Penoita anda agreste.
Está só a nevar naquele troço da IP5 ou também chega à A25 logo abaixo?


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 19:59)

E chove forte e a temperatura nem se mexe
5.3ºC, isto é de pôr qualquer um possesso.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 20:02)

E parece que estou a ver uns pingos mais lentos por entre a chuvada, não tenho a certeza mas diria que caminha para água neve.


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2016 às 20:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E chove forte e a temperatura nem se mexe
> 5.3ºC, isto é de pôr qualquer um possesso.


esse aguaceiro é o que se vê no radar parece vir com força se chegar aqui para estes lados já deverá ser de neve aos 500 600 metros


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 20:06)

*2.6ºC*
Aguaceiro fraco de água-neve.









Aos 770m


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Fev 2016 às 20:08)

Chove fraco e a temperatura diminuiu 1ºC numa hora.
Agora registo 4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

cova beira disse:


> esse aguaceiro é o que se vê parece vir com forca se chegar aqui para estes lados já deverá ser de neve aos 500 600 metros



Acredito que sim, mas aqui incompreensivelmente a temperatura ficou praticamente estática, se os aguaceiros costumam transportar ar frio estes levaram a temperatura apenas a descer 0.1ºC ou seja para 5.2ºC. Muito estranho mesmo....


----------



## keipha (26 Fev 2016 às 20:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Confirma-se trovoada em aproximação (vi um clarão) com aguaceiros fortes, no Caramulo deve estar cá a ser uma thundersnow


Estranho não aparecer é nada registado destes raios. Nem no sat24 nem no blitzortung. Estou tentado em ainda ir hoje á noite á serra.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 20:49)

Isto dá-me impressão é que o frio está a vir a conta-gotas. Chuvisco e 4.9ºC.
Estará o excesso de humidade relacionado com a fraca descida? Era suposto estes últimos aguaceiros fortes terem posto a temperatura perto dos 4ºC, mas qual quê...


----------



## caramulo (26 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

Pelo caramulo, acumulações brutais acima dos 800 metros...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 21:31)

Boas ...vai chuviscando,com 4.7ºC...subiu ligeiramente.


----------



## gomas (26 Fev 2016 às 21:34)

joselamego disse:


> Para a madrugada não, mas amanhã na hora almoco o GFS preve cota de 450 metros de neve
> por isso penso que deverá cair neve na cidade...



meu deus lamego vai ficar na história previsao de 450 metros de neve nem o polo norte


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 21:38)

Parece-me que para as próximas horas não deve haver precipitação. Pelo menos já deu para ver nevar de forma intensa.


----------



## gomas (26 Fev 2016 às 21:39)

bem sigo com nublado e algo frio as cotas devem descer bem agora 
falta de desde as 15h que nao precipita nada


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2016 às 21:40)

gomas disse:


> meu deus lamego vai ficar na história previsao de 450 metros de neve nem o polo norte


Queria dizer 450 de cota....desculpa o erro


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

dahon disse:


> Parece-me que para as próximas horas não deve haver precipitação. Pelo menos já deu para ver nevar de forma intensa.



Se calhar vou mesmo dormir.


----------



## Mix (26 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

Para quem conheçe a serra da melriça o centro geodesico de Portugal no concelho de vila de rei, acham que se for até là vou ver alguma nevesita ? 
Ou serra de alvaiazere...? Era gajo de dar um salto de manhazinha num desses sitios se por acaso aqui em ferreira do zêzere não cair nada...


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se calhar vou mesmo dormir.


Escrevi cedo demais. Estava á espera da instabilidade vinda do mar mas parece que há aguaceiros a formar-se em terra. Este que caiu agora formou-se poucos kms a noroeste daqui. Contudo não me pareceu ver neve.

Basicamente isto vai ser uma autêntica lotaria.


----------



## jotackosta (26 Fev 2016 às 22:01)

dahon disse:


> Escrevi cedo demais. Estava á espera da instabilidade vinda do mar mas parece que há aguaceiros a formar-se em terra. Este que caiu agora formou-se poucos kms a noroeste daqui. Contudo não me pareceu ver neve.
> 
> Basicamente isto vai ser uma autêntica lotaria.


Ia dizer isso precisamente! 
Uma célula perdida a norte da cidade, pela zona do aeródromo.


----------



## caramulo (26 Fev 2016 às 22:01)

Vai haver precipitação durante a noite?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

dahon disse:


> Escrevi cedo demais. Estava á espera da instabilidade vinda do mar mas parece que há aguaceiros a formar-se em terra. Este que caiu agora formou-se poucos kms a noroeste daqui. Contudo não me pareceu ver neve.
> 
> Basicamente isto vai ser uma autêntica lotaria.



Não sei que faça. Mas essa da lotaria faz-me ter vontade de ir dormir. Nunca tive sorte ao jogo.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2016 às 22:11)

Mix disse:


> Para quem conheçe a serra da melriça o centro geodesico de Portugal no concelho de vila de rei, acham que se for até là vou ver alguma nevesita ?
> Ou serra de alvaiazere...? Era gajo de dar um salto de manhazinha num desses sitios se por acaso aqui em ferreira do zêzere não cair nada...


Mais um pouco e ias pela estrada que sai do IC8 de proença-a-nova a caminho de oleiros (estrada IC). O ponto mais alto da estrada (uns 8km antes de oleiros) chega aos 1000m altitude, aí de certeza que há neve (serra de alveolos, 1086m).


----------



## bejacorreia (26 Fev 2016 às 22:28)

Penso que durante a noite com a entrada do frio e a precipitação, haverá surpresas.


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 22:29)

bejacorreia disse:


> Penso que durante a noite com a entrada do frio e a precipitação, haverá surpresas.


Deus queira que sim!


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2016 às 22:36)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não sei que faça. Mas essa da lotaria faz-me ter vontade de ir dormir. Nunca tive sorte ao jogo.


Olhando para o radar eu diria que as odes não são favoráveis, mas estamos a falar de meteorologia e ainda para mais num contexto de aguaceiros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2016 às 22:39)

Neve na Pampilhosa da Serra - Serra do Açor.






















Fotos de Alfredo Pereira.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2016 às 22:41)

Aqui já não entendo nada... Afinal parece que sem precipitação a temperatura nem desce nem se mantém.  A temperatura tocou nos 4.9°C no fim dos últimos aguaceiros e já vai em 5.2°C. Algo me diz que a temperatura não vai passar muito disto, que desilusão...


----------



## bejacorreia (26 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

dahon disse:


> Olhando para o radar eu diria que as odes não são favoráveis, mas estamos a falar de meteorologia e ainda para mais num contexto de aguaceiros.


É o problema do costume, a precipitação!
Mas, acredito num belo evento durante esta madrugada e manhã.


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2016 às 22:44)

Por aqui neva... finalmente


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

Célia Salta disse:


> Por aqui neva... finalmente



A que altitude??? Isso pode ser um registo muito interessante...


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

Nao sei ao certo, mas entre 500 e 600m


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 22:51)

Pela Covilhã, ao nível da cidade, apesar de ter nevado não chegou a acumular.





Ao final da tarde, era este o aspeto da encosta visto da cidade...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

Célia Salta disse:


> Nao sei ao certo, mas entre 500 e 600m



Então reportas dos arredores da Sertã?
Sertã encontra-se a cota 225-250 mts


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

ah Ok, estava a achar estranho na Sertã mesmo zona mais residencial, é bem mais baixo não é?


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2016 às 22:53)

rozzo disse:


> ah Ok, estava a achar estranho na Sertã mesmo zona mais residencial, é bem mais baixo não é?


Sim é mais baiza eu moro nos arredores


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2016 às 22:54)

Das 16h às 21h cairam 4mm com uma temperatura entre os -0.1ºC e os 0.9ºC no aeródromo, se calhar já acumulou qualquer coisita.

Aqui sigo com *2.6ºC* e  *33mm *acumulados


----------



## Mix (26 Fev 2016 às 22:54)

Célia Salta disse:


> Nao sei ao certo, mas entre 500 e 600m


Isso fica perto de mim.. É uma boa noticia.


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Eu ate punha fotos, mas ja tentei, e nao ficaram nada de jeito


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2016 às 22:56)

Mix disse:


> Isso fica perto de mim.. É uma boa noticia.


Pode ser que acumule, era mt bom


----------



## Mix (26 Fev 2016 às 22:58)

Célia Salta disse:


> Pode ser que acumule, era mt bom


Tás em que sitio mais precisamente ? :-)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

Boas ...por aqui muito vento ,meio nublado e com 4.3ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## I_Pereira (26 Fev 2016 às 23:02)

Hoje apanhei "tentativas" de neve em Pinhanços e Seia, notava-se no vidro do carro que a precipitação não era completamente liquida, o carro marcava 3ºC. Fiz algum tempo para esperar que a temperatura e a cota da neve baixassem. Nas encostas acima de Seia, numa aberta deu para ver já alguma acumulação.
No regresso a casa pelas 18:00 perto da Póvoa das Quartas (<600m) na estrada da Beira (EN17), já com 2ºC começou a cair um aguaceiro mais intenso com uns flocos de neve jeitosos. Não me lembro da última vez que vi nevar a sério  Neste video já tinha abrandado.


Outro video, já em andamento, até à Chamusca da Beira


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

dahon disse:


> Olhando para o radar eu diria que as odes não são favoráveis, mas estamos a falar de meteorologia e ainda para mais num contexto de aguaceiros.



Pois, nestas coisas certezas não há. Se eu não gostasse tanto de dormir...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

Célia Salta disse:


> Por aqui neva... finalmente


Quem me dera estar aí  Como vão as ribeiras a aguentar?


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quem me dera estar aí  Como vão as ribeiras a aguentar?


Sim, até agr estao a aguentar-se bem


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 23:33)

Linha de precipitacao a ir para o interior


----------



## jotackosta (26 Fev 2016 às 23:42)

*2,2ºC* por aqui.
Céu nublado, boas abertas a deixarem ver a lua.


----------



## Dematos (26 Fev 2016 às 23:44)

Vento fraco; 5,7°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Fev 2016 às 23:47)

Céu pouco nublado. Vento muito fraco. Temperatura 4ºC.


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

A chegar a viseu a chuva ou neve!


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2016 às 23:49)

Vi duas apps de meteo a dizer que irá nevar em Lamego está madrugada , por volta 3 H manhã ....será verdade ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2016 às 23:50)

Pra ja top para marao e montemuro


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

No que toca à neve foi um evento vulgar aqui para a faixa mais Interior do País, neve apenas nos locais habituais, entrou o frio e acabou a precipitação. Para esta madrugada não há perspetivas de precipitação já que o pós-frontal é muito fraco para o Interior. Como amanha apesar de ser Sábado é dia de trabalho, nem me vou dar ao trabalho de ficar a fazer noitada à espera de um eventual aguaceiro de neve.

Por agora registo 2ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 00:08)

Recomeçam os aguaceiros, a pergunta neste momento é mais quando é que a temperatura vai descer aqui? Se é que vai descer.
Continuo com o emplastro dos 5.2ºC

Não entendo como é que há tanto frio em altura e a temperatura aqui é o que se vê...


----------



## INFANTE (27 Fev 2016 às 00:19)

Por Viseu também. Com 3.2ºC


----------



## INFANTE (27 Fev 2016 às 00:20)

Daqui a bocado ainda pego no carro outra vez para ir ao aeródromo. À tarde foi um festim


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Fev 2016 às 00:21)

INFANTE disse:


> Por Viseu também. Com 3.2ºC



Estás no centro da cidade como eu? Se começar a nevar, grita!


----------



## INFANTE (27 Fev 2016 às 00:21)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Estás no centro da cidade como eu? Se começar a nevar, grita!


Quase. Estou em Paradinha


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Fev 2016 às 00:23)

INFANTE disse:


> Quase. Estou em Paradinha



Close enough. Estou perto da Alves Martins.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 00:25)

Mais um trovão ao longe, sem clarão visivel. Já lá vão 3 descargas registadas no Blitzortung, o Caramulo está a dar-lhe bem com trovoada e neve
5.1ºC e continuam os aguaceiros.


----------



## jotackosta (27 Fev 2016 às 00:30)

Por aqui a precipitação a passar sempre a Sul.


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2016 às 00:34)

Boa noite a todos. 
A relatar de fornelos minha terra natal Cinfães.  Em suma dia a partir das 12h valente carga de água neve a passar a neve. Isto a 500 metros.  Dia de neve sem pegar com temperatura a rondat os 2 graus vistos do meu carro.  Ja sabemos a fiabilidade.  A neve parou de cair pelas 18h isto sem nunca cobrir ou branquear. 
Neste momento 3 graus a 4 sem precipitação... notei tempo mais ameno com antecipar do acontecimento. Muita neve já a derreter. ... parece mim fim de evento digo eu...
Bem haja a todos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 00:36)

Aguaceiros moderados 4.9ºC, as gotas bem que são grandes, dando a ideia de neve derretida mas não passa disso...


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2016 às 00:45)

Por aqui neve fraca a pairar no vento forte. 1,3°C.

Falhas de energia também...


----------



## caramulo (27 Fev 2016 às 00:49)

Caramulo, aos 600 metros acumula ja uns 10 centrimetros... enorme nevão...


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 00:53)

Por aqui os aguaceiros estão a finalizar, e agora sim já há descarga de ar frio. Fosse há 6 anos atrás(15 de Fevereiro de 2010) tinha começado a nevar com 4ºC, que bela madrugada que foi...
Temp. Aual: 4.5ºC


----------



## caramulo (27 Fev 2016 às 00:55)

mais aguaceiros durante a madrugada estão para vir?


----------



## PedroSarrico (27 Fev 2016 às 01:04)

caramulo disse:


> Caramulo, aos 600 metros acumula ja uns 10 centrimetros... enorme nevão...



Cheira-me que domingo vou aí fazer uma visitinha


----------



## INFANTE (27 Fev 2016 às 01:07)

caramulo disse:


> mais aguaceiros durante a madrugada estão para vir?


Parece que sim
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Mr.Henrique (27 Fev 2016 às 01:08)

Alvão e auto retrato.  Agora mesmo.  Está muito porreiro.  Pena o nevoeiro não ajudar nada para fotos.. Que era isso que vinha fazer.


----------



## caramulo (27 Fev 2016 às 01:13)

INFANTE disse:


> Parece que sim
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


sim, mais uns bons centimetros de neve


----------



## Dematos (27 Fev 2016 às 01:17)

Voltou a chuva, com algum vento!  5.0°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INFANTE (27 Fev 2016 às 01:26)

A entrar nova frente de precipitação


----------



## caramulo (27 Fev 2016 às 01:30)

INFANTE disse:


> A entrar nova frente de precipitação


grande?


----------



## INFANTE (27 Fev 2016 às 01:31)

caramulo disse:


> grande?


(Y)
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2016 às 01:53)

Calmaria absoluta.
Céu nublado, por vezes com abertas.
Temperatura 4ºC.


----------



## INFANTE (27 Fev 2016 às 01:56)

VILA REAL disse:


> Calmaria absoluta.
> Céu nublado, por vezes com abertas.
> Temperatura 4ºC.


Já vai animar
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## huguh (27 Fev 2016 às 02:00)

por aqui já nao chove desde a 1h mais ou menos. mas já vem aí mais uma boa faixa de precipitação


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 02:06)

Há pouco deram-se 3 cortes de eletricidade seguidos, não sei se não terá a ver com a neve, é que a cidade do Caramulo está apagada...
Entretanto sigo com 4.7ºC depois de ter estado em 4ºC


----------



## INFANTE (27 Fev 2016 às 02:12)

Por aqui tudo calmo, mas caiu para os 2,6ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2016 às 02:15)

Acho que a precipitação ainda deverá demorar umas 2h a chegar ao interior.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2016 às 02:17)

Por Lamego céu encoberto
temperatura de 2,1ºC
se vier precipitação, a tal faixa poderá ser em forma de neve...
Pressão de 1006 hPa
humidade relativa de 82%


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 02:27)

Acabam de chegar os aguaceiros.com 4.7ºC.


----------



## caramulo (27 Fev 2016 às 02:28)

Ja está uma bela camada de neve, mas ainda distante do nevão de 15 de fevereiro de 2010, maior nevão que eu me lembro!!


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2016 às 03:35)

Está a cair bem agora com 1°C. Começa a acumular. Vamos ver quanto tempo se aguenta...


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 03:39)

Aqui a temperatura não cai mais que 4ºC, já está em 4ºC há muito tempo.
Entretanto têm surgido bons aguaceiros, mas que por falta de frio em altura não devem dar para uma descida continuada...


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 04:06)

Bom 3.7ºC e aguaceiros a findar. Sinceramente não sei se isto ainda vai dar em água-neve, provavelmente só aos 3ºC é que começa a ser água-neve... Não sei não...


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2016 às 04:14)

Bem, a precipitação está a terminar, mas já deu para ficar tudo branco e alegrar os olhos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 04:37)

Reiniciam-se os aguaceiros com 3.7ºC... Bolas isto é mesmo um buraco terrivel, para cair qualquer coisinha é preciso fazer o pino


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 05:18)

Acabo de ver mais um clarão e o respetivo trovão(distante). Chove bem com 3.5ºC


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Fev 2016 às 05:21)

Por aqui neva já com acumulação 
Segundo vi no face na Serta(vila) tb ja neva


----------



## Mix (27 Fev 2016 às 05:24)

Aqui tambem ja teve a nevar :-) sigo com 1,3°C neste momento !


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 05:48)

Este último aguaceiro foi ainda bem forte e trazia umas gotas mesmo grandes que não sei até que ponto já não traziam gelo misturado, fiz um video desse mesmo aguaceiro, logo se vê depois se alguém com olho clínico me tira as dúvidas. Mas de qualquer das formas sigo com 3.3ºC e aguaceiros fracos de momento, se nem com isto cai água neve(decente) não sei com que cai... Não sei se a temperatura ainda vai conseguir descer aqui aos 2º e picos...
Um frame do video do dito aguaceiro:





Apra isto está mesmo complicado. No Caramulo é que deve estar um espanto com 3.3ºC aqui imagino a temperatura lá e a acumulação...


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Fev 2016 às 07:21)

Bom dia, por aqui neve visível a 400m de altitude, neste momento não chove com 3,8°C e 3,2mm de precipitação.


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2016 às 07:34)

Cenário a esta hora.


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 07:43)

bartotaveira disse:


> Cenário a esta hora.


Que nascer do Sol mais bonito!  Que inveja.


----------



## caramulo (27 Fev 2016 às 08:00)

Maior nevão que assisti por estas bandas!!!


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:01)

Em viseu acumulou?


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Fev 2016 às 08:01)

Bom dia!

Cernache do Bonjardim acordou assim...






Vão caindo uns flocos ainda de vez em quando.


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2016 às 08:03)

Bom dia.
Por Cinfães, terras de Serpa Pinto. Amanheceu branco.  Boa camada do elemento branco a cima dos 400 metros. Não consigo precisar a hora do evento mas penso que tenha sidona hhora que o gfs tinha programado ou seja madrugada manhã de hoje.
Neste momento nevoeiro com algum vento. Vai caindo sleet...


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 08:04)

*0.8ºC*
Mínima: *0ºC*
O Caramulo está com neve desde o sopé quase, no extremo norte







Das traseiras do meu bairro só apanho esta parte.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 08:07)

jonas disse:


> Em viseu acumulou?



Não.






O Montemuro também todo nevado, ao longe.
A Estrela está encoberta.


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:11)

Nickname disse:


> Não


Ainda pode cair alguma coisa?


----------



## keipha (27 Fev 2016 às 08:13)

Vista para o Caramulo. Belo nevão. Acumulou a partir dos 500/600m


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 08:19)

jonas disse:


> Ainda pode cair alguma coisa?



Até pode, mas pouca, não dará para acumular.


----------



## caramulo (27 Fev 2016 às 08:22)

Nickname disse:


> Até pode, mas pouca, não dará para acumular.


nao sei se será assim tão pouca...


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:25)

caramulo disse:


> nao sei se será assim tão pouca...


A que te referes?


----------



## caramulo (27 Fev 2016 às 08:32)

jonas disse:


> A que te referes?



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

no caramulo já neva de novo


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:41)

Espero que chegue a viseu!


----------



## JoaoCanario (27 Fev 2016 às 08:50)

Criei uma conta só mesmo para mostrar como é a manhã fria ao pé da Serra da Estrela 
Covilhã segue com 2.3°C enquanto na Torre estão -5.0°C


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Fev 2016 às 08:54)

Bom dia...


----------



## bejacorreia (27 Fev 2016 às 08:57)

caramulo disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
> 
> no caramulo já neva de novo



Está um sol radioso no Caramulo a esta hora. Tenho vista privilegiada e posso garantir que não neva.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 09:10)

A25, 600m, concelho de Vouzela


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 09:23)

Nickname disse:


> A25, 600m, concelho de Vouzela


Eu vou passar ai!


----------



## baojoao (27 Fev 2016 às 09:34)

Por aqui foi mais uma desilusão. Quando vi cair alguns flocos durante a tarde(16:00 e 17:00) sempre pensei que a noite fosse branca, mas a temperatura subiu!!!
Pelos menos a vista para o Caramulo é deliciosa. Há muito tempo que não via o Caramulo assim.


----------



## baojoao (27 Fev 2016 às 09:44)

São Macário - foto retirada do facebook


----------



## Talhada (27 Fev 2016 às 09:49)

Fotos da Serra de Montemuro (Talhada)
Referentes ao dia de ontem. Durante a noite nevou mais!
Fotos cedidas por um amigo.


----------



## JoaoCanario (27 Fev 2016 às 09:51)

FOTO tirada do lado do Teixoso, 6km da Covilhã. Durante a tarde vou tentar por umas mais aluciantes ;P
http://postimg.org/image/o1i1ldfpn/


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 10:05)

Temperatura em franca subida, com céu pouco nublado
*3.8ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Fev 2016 às 11:07)

E mantendo-se a maldição Viseense relativamente à neve, resta-me usufruir da vista da varanda do meu quarto.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 11:25)

*4.9ºC  *céu pouco nublado
Apenas *0.3mm* de precipitação desde a meia-noite (0.2 e 0.4 no aeródromo e cidade respectivamente). Secura total.


----------



## Serrano (27 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

Nevou no Sarzedo durante a noite, porém, mal deu para "pintar" os telhados. Agora o sol vai querendo aparecer e a temperatura subiu para 3.4°C, mas com muito vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2016 às 11:43)

Serra da Estrela esta manhã  (João Rolão)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2016 às 11:49)

Bom dia .

Sol e nuvens ,o vento aumentar de NW  e ,com 8.3ºC e 48%HR.

Dados de ontem 4.0ºC / 9.2ºC e 22.0mm de .


----------



## huguh (27 Fev 2016 às 12:20)

boas

a neve por aqui que conseguia ver ontem nas Meadas ainda lá está mas já em menor quantidade que ontem






o destaque de madrugada foi mesmo o vento que ainda se mantém bem intenso neste momento
por agora ceu azul com algumas nuvens e sol mas muito frio


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 12:25)

*5.7ºC*, com vento moderado e gélido, parecem estar bem menos.

Dados de ontem: *7.4ºC*/*1.3ºC*
*33mm*


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2016 às 12:36)

Por aqui vão caindo uns flocos puxados pelo vento,  mas penso que na Nogueira deve estar a nevar bem,  a tarde vou subir


----------



## cova beira (27 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

por aqui está-se a fechar o ceu pelo lado da guarda costuma ser sinal de neve mas no radar não se vê precipitação nenhuma


----------



## gomas (27 Fev 2016 às 12:39)




----------



## keipha (27 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Durante a manhã a caminho de Oliveira de frades havia bastante neve acumulada a partir dos 450/500m. Havia neve até ao intermarche de oliveira de frades. As serras da Arada, Freita, Caramulo e S. Macário estavam espectaculares vestidas de branco. Mas o sol já derreteu a maioria da neve em cotas mais baixas. Só mesmo a partir dos 800m se mantém.


----------



## salgado (27 Fev 2016 às 12:49)

Sim o céu está a cobrir-se. O wrf da precipitação para as horas centrais do dia na região de guarda sabugal. Vamos ver...


----------



## Paulo H (27 Fev 2016 às 13:18)

Por aqui a paisagem a oeste onde ocorreu precipitação, surge pintada de neve: 
- serra da espadana (aprox 900m) a partir dos 700m, entre proença e oleiros que liga com a serra alveolos:
- serra de alveolos (1086m) branca resplandecente, cortada entre oleiros e isna, a partir dos 700m.
- serra da gardunha, com um tom esbranquiçado apenas no topo (acima dos 1000m), pouca neve.
- na serra do muradal (960m) não se vê neve, do lado de castelo branco.
- serra estrela coberta de nuvens
- do lado leste, não vi, mas não devem ter, pois a precipitação junto à raia foi pouca.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Fev 2016 às 13:18)

Algumas fotos de hoje


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2016 às 13:20)

A reportar do Marão, paisagem fantástica e grande acumulação, há pouco nevou bem, para ja deixo uma foto tirada agora com o telemóvel:


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

Mais uma foto:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2016 às 13:26)

Boas ...só sol e nuvens...vento gelado ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (27 Fev 2016 às 13:27)

Ontem em Loriga nevou toda a tarde e ainda a noite... foto as 21:30








foto hoje pela manhã...(7:30)







mais fotos em:
https://www.facebook.com/tiago.luca...3130.1073741933.1638094541&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## gomas (27 Fev 2016 às 13:37)

nublado e frio
chuviscos da parte de manha


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:38)

*NEVA EM VILA DE REI*
O picoto da Milriça, no Centro Geodésico de Portugal, em Vila de Rei, acordou hoje sob um manto de neve, proporcionando imagens de rara beleza a este município do Médio Tejo.

A neve também caiu em alguns locais de Mação, Abrantes e Serra D’ Aire e Candeeiros. Se estiver nalgum local onde nevou nas últimas horas












http://www.mediotejo.net/neva-em-vi...rela-caramulo-e-montemuro-cortados-pela-neve/


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 14:18)

Célia Salta disse:


> Algumas fotos de hoje


Isso foi na Sertã? 
Que grande camada, sortuda.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Fev 2016 às 14:22)

Na vila em si acho que ainda nevou um pouco mas nao acumulou nada mas as serras a volta no geral foram todas contempladas 

Foi perto 
Uma foi ao pé de casa e outra subimos até a serra 
Mas mal me lembro de ver neve assim por estes lados


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 14:42)

*6.8ºC*
Nublado, vento gelado

Estrela


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 14:49)

*6.1ºC*
Pequeno aguaceiro agora mesmo, primeiro em horas.
Vento forte.


----------



## bejacorreia (27 Fev 2016 às 14:50)

Um pequeno aguaceiro de neve durante 2 minutos em Viseu. Pena não haver mais, pois a cota ainda está baixa.


----------



## baojoao (27 Fev 2016 às 14:59)

Gralheira(são Pedro do Sul) entre as Serras da Arada e Freita


----------



## huguh (27 Fev 2016 às 15:11)

volta a chover com intensidade por aqui


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2016 às 15:33)

Em Vila Real, o dia tem sido marcado por céu pouco nublado, alguns aguaceiros e por vezes vento moderado.
O sol vai brilhando.


----------



## huguh (27 Fev 2016 às 15:34)

afinal foi apenas um aguaceiro de curta duração....


----------



## bejacorreia (27 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Mais um aguaceiro muito ligeiro de água neve


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 15:41)

*4.8ºC*
Mais outro pequeno aguaceiro, vento intensifica-se.
Alguma neve derretida pelo meio.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

Caramulo, hoje
















Arada, Freita, São Macário ao fundo


----------



## salgado (27 Fev 2016 às 15:54)

Vão caindo uns farrapitos por aqui...


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

Esta tarde (serra da Nogueira 1300m).


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Fotos lindas de todos os membros! Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Fev 2016 às 16:02)

Escuridão agora...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2016 às 16:12)

Boas...sol e nuvens e um vento ,com 8.9ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## PedroSarrico (27 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

No Caramulo parece que tem menos neve agora ao longe. Esteve a chover lá em cima?


----------



## keipha (27 Fev 2016 às 16:49)

PedroSarrico disse:


> No Caramulo parece que tem menos neve agora ao longe. Esteve a chover lá em cima?


Não. Mas a neve tem derretido com o sol


----------



## PedroSarrico (27 Fev 2016 às 16:53)

keipha disse:


> Não. Mas a neve tem derretido com o sol


Passou uma nuvem escura por lá e agora abriu e parece que metade da neve desapareceu. Espero que amanhã ainda haja alguma


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

*5.1ºC *continua o vento moderado e gélido.
Máxima: *7ºC*
Apenas *0.3mm*


----------



## keipha (27 Fev 2016 às 17:01)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Passou uma nuvem escura por lá e agora abriu e parece que metade da neve desapareceu. Espero que amanhã ainda haja alguma


Pode ter sido. Eu estou na vila do Caramulo e não choveu. As mais abaixo deve ter acontecido isso. No lado a oeste da serra há mais neve que no lado para a serra da estrela. Se a temperatura não subir muito mais, pois neste momento está 1°C, amanhã ainda deve haver alguma. A não ser que a quantidade infernal de pessoas que estão hoje cá por cima a levem toda para casa


----------



## PedroSarrico (27 Fev 2016 às 17:14)

keipha disse:


> Pode ter sido. Eu estou na vila do Caramulo e não choveu. As mais abaixo deve ter acontecido isso. No lado a oeste da serra há mais neve que no lado para a serra da estrela. Se a temperatura não subir muito mais, pois neste momento está 1°C, amanhã ainda deve haver alguma. A não ser que a quantidade infernal de pessoas que estão hoje cá por cima a levem toda para casa


Então amanha de manha venho aqui espreitar para ver se ainda há neve por aí. Quero ver se dou aí um salto


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

Serra da Nogueira agora mesmo


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

Boas, de momento sol com 7,9°C, pelas 16h caiu chuva-neve e trovejou, a cota de neve subiu para os 600 - 800m, acumulado 4,7mm.


----------



## keipha (27 Fev 2016 às 17:27)

Nesta altura volta a nevar no caramulo


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2016 às 17:46)

Ainda muito sincelo esta tarde.





E ia caindo graupel muito pequeno, bem visível aqui acumulado em cima da neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

Boas ...já com ambiente de congelador na rua ,com 5.9ºC e céu limpo pela zona


----------



## Serrano (27 Fev 2016 às 18:37)

Voltou a nevar no Sarzedo diversas vezes durante a tarde, mas nada digno de registo fotográfico. O que merece destaque é o vento, que torna mais frios os 3ºC marcados pelo termómetro.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 18:43)

*3.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2016 às 19:06)

Boas...algumas nuvens e ,com 5.7ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:10)




----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:19)

A máxima hoje na Torre foi de *-1,7ºC*!


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

Boa noite. Isto aqui foi uma desilusão, nunca pensei que fosse precisa uma temperatura tão baixa para ver água-neve, a temperatura ainda caiu aos 2.8ºC com chuva fraca, chuviscos, notava-se que não era uma chuva muito normal, mas também que era de longe neve, não havia flocos individualizados. Entretanto a chuva parou ao fim da madrugada e seguiu-se uma manhã de ar gelado com sol. Durante a tarde surgiram alguns aguaceiros, que deram neve com certeza no Caramulo.

Agora pergunto-me eu até onde é que a temperatura devia ter descido para ser água-neve em condições (seriam 2ºC ?). Já vi nevar com temperaturas mais altas, isto só mesmo aqui neste buraco é que nada se passa

Daqui a pouco coloco aqui umas fotos que tirei ao Caramulo no fim desta manhã, e se conseguir um video do aguaceiro mais intenso que aqui passou com temperatura mais baixa, 3.3ºC, cuja parte terminal desse aguaceiro não sei se posso considerar água neve ou não, mas duvido.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:34)

Serra do Caramulo 

Foto de hoje





Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Caramulo/119759484748275?fref=ts


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2016 às 20:30)

Boas!

Só agora posso fazer o relato do dia aqui por Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo!

Manhã gelada de Sol e poucas nuvens até que por volta das 11h o céu começou a encobrir. Por volta do 12h começam a cair uns tímidos flocos e apenas por volta das 13h e até pouco depois das 14h tivemos alguns períodos de precipitação sempre 100% solida, entre neve, graupel e neve granular. Toda a neve era muito seca e os flocos/cristais demoravam a derreter, o que demonstra que o frio em altitude era intenso. Infelizmente a precipitação foi pouco intensa, pois as condições de frio eram as ideais.

Durante o resto da tarde por vezes ainda cairam uns flocos minúsculos e progressivamente o céu foi ficando menos nublado.

Ficamos à espera do próximo evento, este como se perspetivava foi muito fraco em toda zona mais Interior do País. Se não for pedir muito, se possível ainda neste Inverno.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2016 às 20:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Isto aqui foi uma desilusão, nunca pensei que fosse precisa uma temperatura tão baixa para ver água-neve, a temperatura ainda caiu aos 2.8ºC com chuva fraca, chuviscos, notava-se que não era uma chuva muito normal, mas também que era de longe neve, não havia flocos individualizados. Entretanto a chuva parou ao fim da madrugada e segiu-se uma manhã de ar gelado com sol. Durante a tarde surgiram alguns aguaceiros, que deram neve com certeza no Caramulo.
> 
> Agora pergunto-me eu até onde é que a temperatura devia ter descido para ser água-neve em condições (seriam 2ºC ?). Já vi nevar com temperaturas mais altas, isto só mesmo aqui neste buraco é que nada se passa
> 
> Daqui a pouco coloco aqui umas fotos que tirei ao Caramulo no fim desta manhã, e se conseguir um video do aguaceiro mais intenso que aqui passou com temperatura mais baixa, 3.3ºC, cuja parte terminal desse aguaceiro não sei se posso considerar água neve ou não, mas duvido.


Por exemplo hoje aqui caíram flocos bem visíveis com a temperatura a rondar os 5°


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 20:55)

A Serra de São Macário em São Pedro do Sul (Viseu) também foi brindada com neve e acumulou bastante.


















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-de-São-Macário/167236936674345?fref=ts


----------



## james (27 Fev 2016 às 20:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Isto aqui foi uma desilusão, nunca pensei que fosse precisa uma temperatura tão baixa para ver água-neve, a temperatura ainda caiu aos 2.8ºC com chuva fraca, chuviscos, notava-se que não era uma chuva muito normal, mas também que era de longe neve, não havia flocos individualizados. Entretanto a chuva parou ao fim da madrugada e segiu-se uma manhã de ar gelado com sol. Durante a tarde surgiram alguns aguaceiros, que deram neve com certeza no Caramulo.
> 
> Agora pergunto-me eu até onde é que a temperatura devia ter descido para ser água-neve em condições (seriam 2ºC ?). Já vi nevar com temperaturas mais altas, isto só mesmo aqui neste buraco é que nada se passa
> 
> Daqui a pouco coloco aqui umas fotos que tirei ao Caramulo no fim desta manhã, e se conseguir um video do aguaceiro mais intenso que aqui passou com temperatura mais baixa, 3.3ºC, cuja parte terminal desse aguaceiro não sei se posso considerar água neve ou não, mas duvido.




Não foste o único.


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2016 às 20:57)

Viseu, tal como Vila Real, tem o "azar" de estar na sombra das serras. Então não só boa parte da precipitação fica lá retida, como sofrem bastante com efeito de Fohen. Aos anos que os relatos dessas zonas mostram a dificuldade em nevar, parecendo sempre que é preciso chegar aos 0.0 para tal acontecer ao contrário de outros locais. 

Também vendo cotas de neve previstas, dá sempre sensação que nessas cidades acaba sempre mais alta que a previsão mais generalizada do GFS, mesmo em alturas que outras zonas inclusive recebem neve a cotas abaixo do esperado. Microclimas tramados para estas cidades....

Talvez também isso seja sinal que são zonas onde é mais complicado ter humidades relativas baixas, mais uma vez dificultando a neve. Pelo menos para as entradas mais comuns, dos quadrantes Oeste e Norte...


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Fev 2016 às 21:00)

Boas, por aqui 6,7°C


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

Boas,

Por Lamego apenas nevou ontem , sobretudo em cotas de 600 metros, daí a mata dos remédios ter neve...
Envio esta foto tirada pela Rádio Douro Nacional

https://www.facebook.com/radiodouronacional/?pnref=story


Na cidade foi apenas água/neve... tal como no fim semana dos namorados (14 de fev)

Hoje ainda cairam uns aguaceiros
A máxima foi de 6ºC
Temperatura atual de 2,5 ºC
Céu encoberto


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 21:24)

rozzo disse:


> Viseu, tal como Vila Real, tem o "azar" de estar na sombra das serras. Então não só boa parte da precipitação fica lá retida, como sofrem bastante com efeito de Fohen. Aos anos que os relatos dessas zonas mostram a dificuldade em nevar, parecendo sempre que é preciso chegar aos 0.0 para tal acontecer ao contrário de outros locais.
> 
> Também vendo cotas de neve previstas, *dá sempre sensação que nessas cidades acaba sempre mais alta que a previsão mais generalizada do GFS,* mesmo em alturas que outras zonas inclusive recebem neve a cotas abaixo do esperado. Microclimas tramados para estas cidades....
> 
> Talvez também isso seja sinal que são zonas onde é mais complicado ter humidades relativas baixas, mais uma vez dificultando a neve. Pelo menos para as entradas mais comuns, dos quadrantes Oeste e Norte...



Bem verdade, a negrito então é um caso flagrante.
A cota pode estar prevista para 0 metros inclusive, sem que neve aqui, já aconteceu antes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2016 às 21:31)

Boas ...céu pouco nublado e moderado de NW e ,com 5.6ºC e 66%HR.

Dados de hoje 2.5ºC / 10.2ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

O limpa-neves hoje na estrada de Piodão na Serra do Açor.







Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-do-Açor/149842388440326?fref=ts


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

james disse:


> Não foste o único.



Aliás quando eu vi no seguimento Litoral centro aquele post do colega DaniFR com videos a nevar a 200m na zona de Carvalhais de Cima em Coimbra fiquei pasmado, ou em Alvados, e eu aqui a 300m na prática nem água-neve, isto é mesmo de me por possesso. Bom isto aqui no buraco de Tondela devia ter que estar -1ºC para nevar, eu já não digo nada... É uma desilusão terrível sempre para aqui, só não sei como é que em 15 de Fevereiro de 2015 começou a nevar com pouco menos que 4ºC, só pode ter tido a ver com a humidade relativa, que era baixa, porque a temperatura tinha descido com o céu limpo que antecedeu o evento.


----------



## André Ferreira (27 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

Boa noite, é a minha primeira mensagem no forum. Envio fotos da Serra da Lousã, vertente de Miranda do Corvo, altitude entre os 500m e os 900 m. Espero que gostem. Um abraço!!



http://i.imgur.com/unm2tdM.jpg?2[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/WIu00Cm.jpg?2[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/howdQpu.jpg?2[/img]']


----------



## João Branco (27 Fev 2016 às 22:40)

André Ferreira disse:


> Boa noite, é a minha primeira mensagem no forum. Envio fotos da Serra da Lousã, vertente de Miranda do Corvo, altitude entre os 500m e os 900 m. Espero que gostem. Um abraço!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fotos muito boas mas Miranda do Corvo pertence ao tópico "Seguimento Litoral Centro".


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2016 às 22:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aliás quando eu vi no seguimento Litoral centro aquele post do colega DaniFR com videos a nevar a 200m na zona de Carvalhais de Cima em Coimbra fiquei pasmado, e eu aqui a 300m na prática nem água-neve, isto é mesmo de me por possesso. Bom isto aqui no buraco de Tondela devia ter que estar -1ºC para nevar, eu já não digo nada... É uma desilusão terrível sempre para aqui, só não sei como é que em 15 de Fevereiro de 2015 começou a nevar com pouco menos que 4ºC, só pode ter tido a ver com a humidade relativa, que era baixa, porque a temperatura tinha descido com o céu limpo que antecedeu o evento.



Tens que mandar terraplanar o Caramulo!  Causa efeito fohen aí no vale de Tondela e lixa-te a neve.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 23:29)

*Piodão, Arganil*

Fotos de Irene Lopes
















*Serra do Açor*

Foto de Carlos Cruz


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2016 às 23:37)

Temperatura estabilizou nos *3.5ºC*, o vento acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Dematos (28 Fev 2016 às 01:13)

LINDAS fotos por aqui; obrigado pelas partilhas! Soberbo! Durante a tarde ainde fui até a serra dos Alvelos (Oleiros); muita neve no topo, estava branquinho; junto da estrada alcatroada, ainda muitos montes de neve. 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dahon (28 Fev 2016 às 01:28)

rozzo disse:


> Viseu, tal como Vila Real, tem o "azar" de estar na sombra das serras. Então não só boa parte da precipitação fica lá retida, como sofrem bastante com efeito de Fohen. Aos anos que os relatos dessas zonas mostram a dificuldade em nevar, parecendo sempre que é preciso chegar aos 0.0 para tal acontecer ao contrário de outros locais.
> 
> Também vendo cotas de neve previstas, dá sempre sensação que nessas cidades acaba sempre mais alta que a previsão mais generalizada do GFS, mesmo em alturas que outras zonas inclusive recebem neve a cotas abaixo do esperado. Microclimas tramados para estas cidades....
> 
> Talvez também isso seja sinal que são zonas onde é mais complicado ter humidades relativas baixas, mais uma vez dificultando a neve. Pelo menos para as entradas mais comuns, dos quadrantes Oeste e Norte...


Entrei neste fórum em 2009 exatamente devido aos eventos de neve desse ano, e desde então no decorrer de vários eventos de neve fui percebendo que sem frio instalado à priori através por exemplo das famosas entradas siberianas as hipóteses de nevar com acumulação são poucas ou nulas. Porque se não estou em erro são essas mesmas serras a norte que ajudam conservam o ar frio até à chegada da precipitação. Tornam assim muito mais favorável nevar e acumular. Esta é a minha ideia, mas posso estar errado.


----------



## gomas (28 Fev 2016 às 01:48)

que lindas fotos pena eu ser um meteolouco e nao fotografo o forum ta


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Fev 2016 às 04:28)

Deixo já com algum atraso algumas das fotos do Caramulo (deixarei mais algumas nomeadamente da vertente norte noutro post) pintado de branco, visto aqui do buraco Tondelense junto às 12h(muita neve já tinha derretido):
*Vertentes sul e central da Serra:*





















*Caramulinho*:












*Cabeço da Neve*:




*Cidade do Caramulo e arredores:*


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Fev 2016 às 05:18)

MSantos disse:


> Tens que mandar terraplanar o Caramulo!  Causa efeito fohen aí no vale de Tondela e lixa-te a neve.



Se realmente é essa a causa estou bem tramado mesmo, e ainda por cima o vento ontem era de Oeste, o que acho que ajuda nesse efeito no caso da Orientação da Serra do Caramulo, acho que foi a última madrugada que fiquei acordado depois de um dia de cansaço à espera do que não há de vir, até em Alvados a 270m lá para Leiria nevou, isto é no mínimo impressionante e vergonhoso para aqui, e se calhar nevou com temperaturas iguais ou até mais altas, quem sabe?

Entretanto parece que os próximos dias vão ser frescos, mas o GFS nas 2 últimas saídas acabou com a entrada continental do próximo fim de semana, provavelmente este foi o evento em que houve melhores hipóteses de nevar aqui e nada...

Aqui está o aguaceiro mais intenso da madrugada de ontem às 5h:26m com uma temperatura de 3.3ºC, onde começa a aumentar de intensidade junto aos 2:40m e ainda com mais intensidade junto aos 3:10m,* fica o desafio de alguém conseguir ver se há alguma espécie de floco a cair ao longo do video, porque na minha opinião não há mesmo nada* :


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Fev 2016 às 07:12)

O dia vai clareando, por aqui sigo com 1.6ºC, o Caramulo apresenta-se hoje ainda com acumulação mais significativa a partir dos 900m e pouca aos 800m na vertente mais central, já a vertente norte sai um pouco mais favorecida aos 800m.

Aqui vai a vertente norte do Caramulo no fim da manhã do dia de ontem, nas fotos ainda mostro partes da vertente mais central:
*Vertente Norte:*












*
Vertente Centro-Norte*:


----------



## Serrano (28 Fev 2016 às 11:14)

6.8°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar e a neve no horizonte...


----------



## Nickname (28 Fev 2016 às 11:51)

*8.8ºC *Céu pouco nublado, algum vento.
Mínima: *0.2ºC*, mais baixa que o que esperava.


----------



## bandevelugo (28 Fev 2016 às 13:36)

Just for the record, o nevão na serra das Meadas, Lamego, na sexta-feira 26 por volta das 17 horas. A paisagem desenvolve-se entre os 690m no vale e os 1090m na serra, em último plano. O lugar na parte central da imagem é Matanças (junto à antiga EN 2) e em primeiro plano o perímetro florestal da Serra de Leomil (fotografias tiradas da A 24).


----------



## huguh (28 Fev 2016 às 14:37)

bandevelugo disse:


> Just for the record, o nevão na serra das Meadas, Lamego, na sexta-feira 26 por volta das 17 horas. A paisagem desenvolve-se entre os 690m no vale e os 1090m na serra, em último plano. O lugar na parte central da imagem é Matanças (junto à antiga EN 2) e em primeiro plano o perímetro florestal da Serra de Leomil (fotografias tiradas da A 24).



Belas fotos 
ontem, daqui ainda conseguia ver alguma acumulação na serra mas entretanto já derreteu e hoje não tem nada


----------



## SLM (28 Fev 2016 às 14:42)

Pessoal alguém me sabe dizer se o  Marão ainda tem alguma coisa? O Alvão não tem nada...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

Montalegre com muita neve 2graus actuais


----------



## Nickname (28 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

*10.6ºC* céu muito nublado

Montemuro, 14h de hoje, fotografia tirada da Serra de Cota, concelho de Viseu(a 880m, onde estavam 7ºC)






A Freita, Caramulo e São Macário estavam já com pouca neve, apenas alguma nos topos.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2016 às 15:30)

SLM disse:


> Pessoal alguém me sabe dizer se o  Marão ainda tem alguma coisa? O Alvão não tem nada...


Passei lá hoje de manhã e tanto o Marão como o Alvão estavam cheios de neve. Não acredito que tenha derretido tudo entretanto. Deves estar a ver o Alvão do ângulo errado!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2016 às 15:32)

bandevelugo disse:


> Just for the record, o nevão na serra das Meadas, Lamego, na sexta-feira 26 por volta das 17 horas. A paisagem desenvolve-se entre os 690m no vale e os 1090m na serra, em último plano. O lugar na parte central da imagem é Matanças (junto à antiga EN 2) e em primeiro plano o perímetro florestal da Serra de Leomil (fotografias tiradas da A 24).


Muito diferente hoje quando passei por lá. Junto à A24 já não havia praticamente nada, só mesmo nos topos das serras.


----------



## SLM (28 Fev 2016 às 15:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Passei lá hoje de manhã e tanto o Marão como o Alvão estavam cheios de neve. Não acredito que tenha derretido tudo entretanto. Deves estar a ver o Alvão do ângulo errado!


Parece que sim, estava do lado de Ribeira de Pena que costuma ter neve e nada. Obrigada


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2016 às 15:39)

SLM disse:


> Parece que sim, estava do lado de Ribeira de Pena que costuma ter neve e nada. Obrigada


Eu vi do outro lado; tinha bastante. Aconselho uma saltada lá ainda hoje portanto! Estava belíssima a veiga da Campeã!


----------



## SLM (28 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu vi do outro lado; tinha bastante. Aconselho uma saltada lá ainda hoje portanto! Estava belíssima a veiga da Campeã!


Já estou a caminho


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2016 às 15:41)

SLM disse:


> Já estou a caminho


 Boa caçada então!


----------



## Nickname (28 Fev 2016 às 16:26)

Temperatura já em queda acentuada, *8.9ºC*
Céu muito nublado
Máxima: *10.8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (28 Fev 2016 às 18:44)

*6.4ºC *vento moderado


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 21:16)

Mais fotos da neve de ontem e hoje na Serra do Caramulo 




































































































































Por do Sol de hoje na Serra do Caramulo






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-do-Caramulo/220768481316696?fref=ts


----------



## Nickname (28 Fev 2016 às 21:23)

*4.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2016 às 22:08)

Boas...o dia foi melhor hoje ,muito sol ,pouco vento de manhã e mais agitado pela tarde,boa subida na temperatura máxima,e eu aproveitei para andar todo dia fora ,lá fora com 7.4ºC e vento fresco de NNE.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Fotos da neve na Serra da Gardunha (pertence ao concelho do Fundão e Castelo Branco).





















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-da-Gardunha/248746391929280?fref=ts


----------



## Nickname (28 Fev 2016 às 22:20)

*3.5ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 22:35)

Fotos da neve na Serra do Larouco ( concelho de Montalegre)

















Algumas fotos da neve na Serra de Bornes ( distrito de Bragança, no sul do concelho de Macedo de Cavaleiros e no norte do concelho de Alfândega da Fé).






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-De-Bornes/444566525606249?fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-Do-Larouco-Montalegre/717425534987887?fref=ts


----------



## james (28 Fev 2016 às 22:43)

Fotos belíssimas.  Este evento a sul do Douro foi fabuloso.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

Algumas fotos da Serra do Açor































Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-do-Açor/149842388440326?fref=ts

Fotos de ontem da Serra de São Macário (concelho de São Pedro do Sul)











Hoje na Serra de São Macário











Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-de-São-Macário/167236936674345?fref=ts


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

Já chega de fotos, vale a pena registar todos estes momentos aqui no fórum.

Serra do Alvão






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-Do-Alvão/527810423908967?fref=ts


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2016 às 23:00)

Fotos fantásticas dos nossos meteos loucos como eu....parabéns!

Por Lamego dia de sol , apesar de algumas nuvens.
Temperatura atual de 3°C
Máxima de 10,2°C


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2016 às 23:49)

Boa noite!

Dia fresco de Sol e algumas nuvens aqui pela Beira Interior Norte. 

Aproveitei a manhã agradável para um passeio aqui perto na zona de Almofala, deixo aqui um foto do vale do Rio Águeda:


----------



## Nickname (29 Fev 2016 às 07:14)

Bela camada de geada

*- 1.1ºC* !! ainda a descer.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Fev 2016 às 07:43)

Bom dia, com a neve na Estrela e no Açor, temos aqui uma boa camada de geada com -1,1°C e mínima de -2,2°C, céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Bom dia .

Voltamos aos dias de céu limpinho ...o vento,ainda por cá...e fresco ,com 13.1ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Nickname (29 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

*13.2ºC*
Podia ser um dia agradável, não fosse o vento soprar moderado.

Mínima:* -1.4ºC*


----------



## james (29 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Dia fresco de Sol e algumas nuvens aqui pela Beira Interior Norte.
> 
> Aproveitei a manhã agradável para um passeio aqui perto na zona de Almofala, deixo aqui um foto do vale do Rio Águeda:




Foto fantástica, com um belo céu e tudo! 

Essa região é um hino à biodiversidade!


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

Boa Tarde
A estrada de acesso à Torre ainda se encontra encerrada devido à grande acumulação e persistência de neve na rodovia.

Fotos de hoje para quem vai rumo à Serra da Estrela.



















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-da-Estrela/351557641609275?fref=ts


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2016 às 15:18)

Boa tarde ,por aqui....o bom tempo continua durante a tarde ,com 15.6ºC e algum vento de NWN

As contas das ,estão arrumadas para este mês...parou nos 73.0mm.


----------



## huguh (29 Fev 2016 às 15:44)

por aqui uma bela tarde com céu limpo e sol !


----------



## MSantos (29 Fev 2016 às 19:14)

james disse:


> Foto fantástica, com um belo céu e tudo!
> 
> Essa região é um hino à biodiversidade!



Obrigado! 
Esta zona é sem duvida bastante rica em biodiversidade! E eu tenho o privilegio de trabalhar diretamente com essa biodiversidade, trabalho como técnico florestal na ATN - Associação Transumância e Natureza, que gere, entre outras áreas a Reserva da Faia Brava, que provavelmente já ouviste falar.


----------



## MSantos (29 Fev 2016 às 19:18)

Aqui por Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo tivemos um dia com cheiro a Primavera, com alguma geada de manhã (mínima de +0.6ºC) e céu praticamente limpo, com temperatura agradável durante o resto do dia.

Por agora registo 8.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2016 às 19:44)

Boas...depois de uma tarde cheio de sol e temperatura em alta,vento fresco de NNE e com 11.6ºC 39%HR.


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 19:53)

Miguel96 agradeço desde já pelas grandes recolhas de fotos que fazes nas redes sociais, especialmente no facebook, mas apenas um reparo, tens de ser mais selectivo no que pesquisas de forma a garantir a autenticidade das mesmas. Todos sairemos a ganhar com isso. Porque precisamente o problema das ditas redes sociais, é esse mesmo, as pessoas simplesmente copiam e colam sem sequer tentarem perceber a fonte! No último post que tens sobre a recolha de fotos no Caramulo (excelentes registos, nessa linda serra que parece ter um escudo anti-neve!  ), existem pelo menos duas fotos por lá que já conheço há anos, não sei se de 2010 ou posteriores. A do placa "Caramulinho" e a do "Hotel Caramulo".
Espero que não leves a mal, mas fica aqui a informação!

E já agora aproveito para deixar aqui o meu agradecimento, por tão belas imagens e relatos, ao pessoal do seguimento Interior Norte e Centro, onde o Inverno é sempre mais branco! 

Abraço


----------



## Nickname (29 Fev 2016 às 19:54)

*8.8ºC *vento fraco

Uma amplitude térmica mais primaveril hoje!!!
Máxima: *16ºC*
Mínima: *-1.4ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Fev 2016 às 20:25)

Boas, dia primaveril, agora com 6,1°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Fev 2016 às 20:51)

A mínima de hoje foi bem geladinha, com* -1.4ºC* e bastante geada logo ao romper do dia. Para já sigo com 6.1ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (29 Fev 2016 às 22:16)

*5.2ºC*


----------



## amarusp (29 Fev 2016 às 22:32)

Loriga vista do céu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2016 às 22:38)

Boas...noite calma ,vento fraco de N,com 10.1ºC e 41%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Atualmente registo 3.9°C e céu limpo, o vento é extremamente fraco ou nulo.


----------



## MSantos (29 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

Boas!

Isto hoje parece que está a custar a arrefecer, registo 4.6ºC, mas vim agora da rua e até parece estar mais que isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Fev 2016 às 23:12)

amarusp disse:


> Loriga vista do céu



Que video soberbo!


----------



## Nickname (29 Fev 2016 às 23:16)

*4.4ºC*, ambiente muito calmo.


Não sei como é que estas fotos me escaparam até agora, mas na 6ª feira passada (26/02) chegou a acumular no aeródromo de Viseu (625m)

















https://www.facebook.com/ACviseu/?fref=ts


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2016 às 12:23)

Boas...falta abrir o mês de Março...aqui pelo interior .


----------

